# Do you like...



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Ask someone if they like something...answer yes or no and move on!

Avocados?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No.

Tortilla's?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

yes!

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No

Tennis?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes!

Edit: Oh, I like tennis and chicken nuggets 

Do you like white gravy?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

Do you like brown gravy?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes.

Do you like chocolate gravy?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes..lol

Do you like croûtons on your salad?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

No.

Do you like mexican food?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

never had

dark chocolate


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Chocolate with nuts in it?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

No.

Chocolate covered cherries?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

no no no

Peas


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

no. 

Applesauce?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No

Mashed potato?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Mashed potatoes with gravy?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes please! (getting hungry now)

Swordfish Steaks?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

never had

tuna


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Tuna with mayo?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep.

Colcannon?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

dont know what this is

Fruit teas


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

yes

pepper on your salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Rocky Road ice cream?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Never had it.

Burrito's?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

yummy, yes!

enchiladas?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes! Love them!

Sweet Potatoes/ Yams ?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep!

Scary Movies

***changing subject, I'm getting hungry!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, good fun!

Driving?


----------



## Phoenixker (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm just learning how to drive so it's a little scary but it should get easier over time so it's kinda in the middle lol

Do you like chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like Roller Coasters?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes!

Do you like to play card games?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Absolutely.

Do you like to roller skate?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes

Do you like jalapeno peppers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like to draw?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes.

do you like to color (with crayons)?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha ... yes

Do you like to fly (on a plane lol)


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

hahaha, yes!

do you like to snorkle?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No

Do you like laying out in the sun?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

just for a bit

Do you like riding horses?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

yes

do you follow politics?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

very little

Do you like dancing?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope. 
Do you like Jim Gaffigan? He is freakin' hilarious!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I love Jim Gaffigan!

Do you like Jerry Seinfeld?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

WHOS YELLING? (Sorry, I never really heard his stand up.)

Do you like bees?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No.

Do you like flowers?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes.

Do you like country music?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, don't hate me for it..lol

Do you like eating out?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes.

Do you like talking on the phone?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Do you like cheeseburgers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes but I don't eat them very often anymore.

Do you like Horror movies?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Indeed I do.

Do you like Maple, Pepper, or Turkey bacon?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I like bacon - any flavor - I guess that is a yes... turkey though, not so much.

Do you like frozen pizza - cooked that is lol?


----------



## Venus (Feb 4, 2009)

not really.

Do you like reading?


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, reading is fun

Do you like cheesecake?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

yes - Sara Lee Original

Do you like dark chocolate?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not so much

Do you like Yogurts?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Do you like flossing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't say that I like it but I do it everyday. 

Do you like the Muppets?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

That takes me back! I loved them when I was a child. 

Do you like Curb Your Enthusiasm?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

It's ok.

Do you like the TV show "Lost"?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye!

Do you like Dancing?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Love it!

Do you like soccer?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, Aye, you could have answered that one for me!

Do you like Beans-on-toast?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Um, no...but sounds interesting! 

Do you like Turkey deli slices?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye! (this is making me really hungry...)

Do you like the Movie "Braveheart"?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes I do! 

Do you like the actor Mel Gibson?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep. He's pretty cool.

Do you like Sitcoms?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, I watch them the most.

Do you like sand between your toes?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes...love it!

Do you like it where you live?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope. Its rainy and cold.

Do you like Chex?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

It's ok. 

Do you like chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes!

Do you like the sitcom, Seinfeld?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

love it!

Do you cinnamon rolls?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, I do Sash.

Do you like rainbows?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I love them.

Do you like Doritos?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Love them!

Do you like cheetos?


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh yes! Especially the "Flamin' Hot" crunchy ones...

Do you like generic breakfast cereals?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm slowly getting over them.

Do you like walking nude in your place (when you're home alone)? lol


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No lol

Do you like...fireworks?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, I do.

Do you like rollerskating?


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes!! 
Do you like tomato soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like watching Sports?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes! 

Do you like football?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

Do you like martial arts?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I would like them better if I could actually do any of it. 

Do you like cheese?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, very much. :yes

Do you like to listen to heavy metal?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No.

Do you like ice cream?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep


Do you like...caramel?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

eh, not much.
Do you like my font?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

sure, why not?

Do you like eating out?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not really


Do you like...coca cola?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Do you like Pepsi?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

It’s okay. 

Do you like oldies?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes. 

Do you like eating chocolate cake with a glass of milk?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nah. I don't like chocolate cake. Can I have the glass of milk on its own?

Do you like debating politics?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Not really. 

Do you like to meet new people?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye! 

do you like lemon-sorbet ice-cream?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I've never tried it 

Do you like exercising?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not really. I intend to start very soon though.

Do you like Sushi?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

Do you like Thai food?


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

yes.

Do you like George Bush's haircut?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

lol..no

Do you like Voss Artesian water from Norway?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sure, why not?

Do you like scuba diving?


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

No. I hate the ocean and I'm afraid of sharks.

Do you like Iron Maiden?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

Do you like the group Evanescence?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not familiar with their music.

Do you like the band Beat Happening?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Who? Not sure 

Do you like to play guitar hero or rock band?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Guitar Hero

Aerosmith or VanHalen


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh wait, are we playing "this or that"? I think I threw you off! This is really cracking me up


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like both Aerosmith and Van Halen.

Do you like cheeseburgers with ketchup and mustard?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ketchup --- argghhhhh - I did get confused... sorry. lol

Do you like onions?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes 

Do you like The Daily Show?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

No.

Do you like to dance in front of the mirror?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes!

Do you like to use mayonnaise?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Occasionally.

Do you like omelettes?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

sometimes

do you like toppings on your pizza?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye. Well you wouldnt want a pizza without them sashy, would ya? 

Do you like walking on the beach at night-time? (in a romantic way, not cruising for trouble like)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^:lol, I meant other than cheese. 

Yes, I do 

Do you like mushrooms on your pizza?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Do you like to dance in front of the mirror?





sash said:


> Yes!




is it any wonder that you cant find time to clean the pantry. Dancing in front of yer mirror?

Aye, to answer the later question, mushies are nice on a pizza.

do you like to Put the palm of your hand over your eyes when going to sleep (trust me, its really relaxing!!)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Never tried it. 

Do you like horror movies?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes.

Do you like to skinny dip?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know - never tried it. Just what are you getting at? :lol I am not that kind of guy....or am I? :flush

Do you like to listen to AM radio?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sometimes

Do you like dancing in the rain?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Haven't done it in a long time, but yes I did.

Do you like Taylor Swift?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Beautiful girl...ok singing. 

Do you like deep fried turkey?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No. It should be roasted. Do you deep fry it sashy?

Liverpool or Everton? (if anyone says everton i'll hit them with a wet towel)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No...never tried deep fried turkey. 

I guess I have to go with Liverpool otherwise I'll get spanked :lol

Do you like weekends?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

The way I spend them, no.
The way others spend them, maybe.

Do you like Skittles?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

oh yes 

do you like to eat toast before going to bed?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

No...is that what the Irish do? 

Do you like twizzlers?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! I had quite a few today! 

Do you like peanut butter and chocolate?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Hell yeah!
Do you like cereal with marshmallows in it?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes.

Do you like smoothies?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

OH YES!

Do you like camping?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes!

Do you like film photography?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah


Do you like wallpaper?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I like to rip wallpaper. 

Do you like waffles?


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes

Do you like playing sport?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Not generally.

Do you like singing when nobody's listening?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes hehe  

Do you like pickles?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes.

Do you like thunderstorms?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes. It’s one of the things I miss most about North Carolina.

Do you like licorice?


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

yes yes yes

do you like hot weather?


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes I love it! Do you like coffee?


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

No... but I loveee tea!! Do you like camping?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, I actually miss camping when I was younger. 

Do you like swimming?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

yea swimming is cool. Do you like drive-in movie theatres?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, omg I haven't been to one of those in the longest time!

Do you like to dance?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

I would if I could. Do you like photo albums?


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes.. Well depending on who is in them  Do you like scary movies?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It depends. I like the ones that make me think, but not the gory ones.

DYL arts and crafts?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, Love them!

Do you like rainbows?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

nah, no pot of gold at the end of them usually.

Do you like tofu?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not really. :no
DYL board games?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes (Scrabble/Monopoly/Battleship/you name it... just no one to play them with - well just my son and I).

DYL Pie?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes I do, especially pumpkin pie.

DYL movie soundtracks?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, I like some of them.

Do You Like Looking At The Stars At Night?


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes I do its so fun!!!!

Do you like eating paint chips?


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Sure do! add milk n you got the awesomest tasting cereal ever! Do you like flip flops?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nope, not my style and I don't live by the beach. Do you like Kool-Aid?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I loved it as a kid.

Do you like milk?


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

No!

Do you like horror movies?


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, but most suck.

Do you like soccer?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Occasionally.

Do you like bird watching?


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, I wish I could do it more often. 

Do you like Nirvana?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes.

Do You Like Popcorn?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep.

Do you like hard boiled eggs?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Not really, unless it's deviled eggs.


Do you like to paint?


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

as in painting a house or rooms; **** no, but I end up doing it occasionally.

Do you like the rain?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I do like the rain, specially when I am going to sleep. So relaxing listening to the rain hitting the roof.

Do You Like watching TV??


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sometimes

Do you like ripe juicy mangos?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I do.
do you like lady gaga?


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Heck no. 

Do you like Donnie Darko?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

YES.
do you like school?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Not so much, but I have my moments.

Do you like snow?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

not really...but building snowmen can be fun

do you like books?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah they keep the old brain box ticking.

Do you like avocados?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah they're good, in dip form.

Do you like late night talkshows?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Some of them some of the time.

Do you like salads?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

no, unless there's meat in it

Do you like road trips?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sometimes, I do think they deprive you of the depth of a destination though.

Do you like the game risk?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I never played it. 

Do you like the game monopoly?


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, although it's kinda long and someone always cheats. 

Do you like The Office?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, I like the U.K. version and the U.S. version isn't too bad.

Do you like Arrested Development (the series, not the group?)


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Meh, its alright.

Do you like bicycling?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, but I haven't in a long time because of SA. 

Do you like lighting things on fire?


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Of course. 

Do you like drawing?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

No, because I can't draw. 

Do you like Bob Marley?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Do you like to go to the zoo?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, not anymore. I've been lots as a child, but now I feel like they do, caged in.


Do you like going barefoot?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Only around the house.

Do You Like going to the gym??


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

No, never really been to the gym, I guess though I should start going sometime.

Do you like watching scary movies?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Nope, they increase the anxiety.

Do you like camping?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes.

Do you like chocolate?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, especially dark chocolate.

Do you like travelling by air or road?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*depends on where im goin,but all n all:road. Do u like Honey? *


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, I like the light honey though (yellow box) 

Do you like nuts and which kind? Cashews, walnuts, macadamia, peanuts, almonds.....


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*yes,almonds and peanuts*.

*sunsets or sunrises?*


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

dubleT said:


> *yes,almonds and peanuts*.
> 
> *sunsets or sunrises?*


Sunsets.

Do you like slippers?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I like them, but I don't have a pair. :|

Do you like running up hills?


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

No not in shape for that.

Do you like nail polish?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes.

Do you like the color purple?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Sure I do.

Do you like walnuts?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes.

Do you like snozberries?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Uh, never had them. 

Do you like strawberries?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*yes.

V8 juice?
*


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

yes.

and speaking of v8 juice,
do you like vodka?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*yes.

beer?
*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, makes me feel bloated.

Do you like bagels?


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Totally.

Do you like the taste of the tap water where you live?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, it tastes fine.


Do you like window shopping?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's okay - and cheap!

Do you like using shopping carts?


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sure, especially the ones that you can put your foot on and ride.

Do you like roller coasters?


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

No i have a horrible motion sickness problem

Do you like this thread?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

It's good for something to do.

Do You Like working out


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, every weekday at 5:00 am

Do you like nature shows?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*yes.

blenders?
*


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, anything that can provide smoothies is okay in my book.

Do you like saving the best for last?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Sometimes. As a kid, I would save the marshmallows in my box of Lucky Charms for last, so I could eat them all at once.

Do you like wine?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I do like wine, but I don't know as much about it as I should. I don't taste a lot of difference between types. Years of diet soft drinks have ruined my palate, I suppose.

I like vineyards a lot, though. I live in mountainous wine country, and driving along the winding roads you can see grapevines stretching out to the horizon in every direction, it's beautiful.

Do you like napping?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes.

Do you like country music?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Not at all! 

Do you like magical unicorns?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They're magically delicious - yes.

Do you like to use gardening tools?


----------



## 82ila (Apr 17, 2010)

no

dogs ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes!

DYL walking cats around with a leash?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

haha no.

Do you like horses?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes.

Do you like golf?


----------



## toffeexo (Feb 20, 2010)

no. (because I am terrible )

do you play an instrument?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope. wish i did

Do you like...going to the zoo?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I haven't been to a zoo in over 20 years. 
I do like them, though.

DYL to read about different countries?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, I read the news about other countries everyday.

Do you like fridge magnets?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, especially those alphabet ones.

Do you like western movies?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I haven't watched enough of them to know for sure.

DYL tennis?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Actually, yes.
DYL to watch porn?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nah

DYL...reading a book infront of the fire?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*yes,i also like drinking in front of a fire,a bonfire.

Clowns?

*


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

They're ok.  

Do you like to sleep in total darkness?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

YES! Havent done that in a while.

Do you like chewing ice cubes?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope, just sucking on them.

Do you like popcorn?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Meh, its alright.

Do you like pop/soda/soft drinks whatever you call it.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes. Seltzer is the best one.

Do you like combat boots?


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Noir6 said:


> Yes. Seltzer is the best one.
> 
> Do you like combat boots?


eww no lol

do you like Snakes?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

As long as they don't hurt me.

Do you like cabbage?


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Definitely.

Do you like mint jelly? (please say no, if you've tried it)


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

as per request. No.

Do you like mint tea?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

no.

Do you like black forest gateaux?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*No.(im not that n ta cake)

Fried Okra?:clap
*


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

yes, yummy.

Fried chicken?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*YES.

Fried Catfish?:yes
*


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Never had fried catfish. I'd like to try it though.

Coddle?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Never tried it. 

Do you like mac n cheese?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Never had it.

Garlic Nan bread?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes I love that.

DYL scrambled eggs?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, I sure do!

DYL going to the cinema?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah, as often as I can

Do you like baseball?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

:no:no:no


Do you like raisins?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, especially on peanut butter sandwiches or covered in CHOCOLATE.

Do you like monkeys?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*yes,i like all animals!

Air Horns?
*


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

yes, as long as it doesn't go off next to my ear.

Do you like ghost stories?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't bother me, I don't scare so easily.

Do You Like being centre of attention??


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I hate it dearly.


Do you like waking up early in the morning?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

God no, it nearly killed me to get oot of bed.

Do you like Seamus, me leprechaun?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes I do, but still waiting for him to phone me.:time

Do you like cream in your coffee?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, just two sugars and milk.

Do You Like kissing girls??


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No, I am not a lesbian or Bi lol

Do you like looking out your bedroom window?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Sure. It beats staring at four walls all day.

Do you like wearing black?


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes i allways wear black

Do you enjoy ham?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

somtimes, I guess on holidays 

Do you like chocolate icing?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes

Do you like...peanut butter?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, but haven't had it in over a year now. I'd eat by the spoonfuls.

Do you like Woody Allen movies?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes, actually. 

Do you like ILLEGAL NARCOTICS????


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

YES,makes ME LOUD though, :lol


Do you like seeing the funny side of an awkward situation?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sometimes, especially if I don't have to be inolved in the awkward moment

do you like, the southern hemisphere?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, I live there. 

Do you like going off road in a 4wheel drive?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, doesn't bother me.

Do You Like talking to yourself and then replying to yourself?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sometimes, when it doesn't cause me to worry about my sanity.

do you like long sleeves?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes in winter only.

Do you like tatoos?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

temporary only

Do you like salmon?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes.

Do you like citrus fruits?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes, except for the spirtle. it hurts. 

do you like air mattresses?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, find them quite uncomfortable.

Do You Like walking around your house nude??


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you enjoy jumping up and down on a trampoline?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh my yes I do...I want one so badly!

Do you like dressing up


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No, I hate it... but when I am forced to I am amazed at the results.

Do you like peanut butter - crunchy or creamy?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No I dislike it altogether

do you like pizza?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

yes, one of my favorite foods

Do you like swinging on swings


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes.

Do you like popcorn?opcorn


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

yes

Do you like the smell of cookies in the oven?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, love the smell of homemade cookies in the oven!

Do you like pasta?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes.

Do you like blue or green better?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would chose green as blue is the colour of the opposing team in State of Origin. (Rugby League)

Do You Like acting like a monkey in a crowded shopping mall??


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, haven't had a urge to do it in private either. 

Do you like surprises?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

only good surprises, not the bad ones

Do you like summer BBQs?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, I love BBQ's. 


Do you like picnics?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - they can be fun

DYL growing plants?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes
do you like people?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

it's a love/hate relationship

Do you like observatories?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't know, I have never been to one.

Do You Like singing in the shower??


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Haha Yes.

Do you like taking a walk?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, peaceful walks are nice.

Do you like aquariums?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, they can be quite relaxing.

Do You Like eating ice cream smothered in ketchup with banana and salmon mixed in??


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

ewwww that sounds revolting lol nooo

DYL..growing your own vegetables/fruit?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*Yes.It's good 2 get in tha dirt!

Soup?
*


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, chicken soup is the best.

Do you like jigsaw puzzles?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, good for passing the time.

Do You Like putting a frog down some unsuspecting person's shirt??


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've never done that but it sounds entertaining

Do you like snow sledding?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah
do you like marijuana?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

no

Do you like flying kites?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

yes, been awhile though and when I did, they always ended up in a tree and all tangled up.

Do you like climbing trees?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, but I hardly do it and I'm kinda scared of heights, so... 

DYL barbie dolls?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

If I was a girl I might but being a bloke would make it rather odd for me.

Do You Like putting salt and pepper on your breakfast cereal??


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No

Do you like Abba?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah
DYL to party?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I do, being social can be a problem for me though. My idea of a good party is when there's lots finger food. Chips, lollies and stuff.

Do You Like tying strings to your fingers to help you remember things??


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, sometimes I watch Madagascar Penguins and Barnyard.

Do you like to play baseball?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I used to as a kid.

Do you like to eat salmon?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes.

Do you like Atari?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Do you like to watch TV?


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

yes, that happens to be "Masterchef Australia" but when tvs crappy, I dont like tv.

Do you like to create sensations with food?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

yes I do

Do you like flannel shirts?


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, for that comfy feel on your skin at home or camping, but not for going to the city.

Do you burn inscense?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't, but my friend does. 

Do you like working out?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, everyday without fail


Do you like hiking?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I've never really gone hiking so I can't really answer that.
Do you like classical music?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, Chopin and Mozart are my favourites.


Do you like ghost/scary stories?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sure do.
Do you like gore?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I do in movies, not IRL.

Do you like roaming downtown?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah,but i live in an area where you can only roam in the malls.
do you like big cities?


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes.
Do you like this song?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

no

Do you like playing tennis?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*:no

Rugby?
*


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, I follow 13 a side Rugby. More commonly known as Rugby League, not to be confused with Rugby Union.

DYL Mork and Mindy??


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*Hell Yee!!

The A-Team?!
*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like S'mores?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I've never had

Do you like to listen to the rain at night?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*Y**ES,i luv tha rain!*

DYL multivitamins?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

haven't heard nor tried :blank

Do you like pina colada?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes....

DYL mangos?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*YEE

DYL Monster Margaritas?!:clap
*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu I like Margaritas!

DYL blueberries?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*All Day!!

Scrawberry?
*


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh I thought you meant strawberries... But I don't think I've ever tried Scrawberries, so I don't know if I like them or not lol.

Do You Like Sunsets?


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*Yes,i luv Sunsets...i hav sum great pics i took of ss.And, i WUZ talkin aboot *strawberries!!

DYL...Bookstores?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I LOVE book stores... Dangerous place to let me lose in...

Do you like to go swimming?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

> Do you like to go swimming?


Yes, but only in swimming pools

Do you like to.... roller skate?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

oh my yes I do..well I havent in a long time but I used to love it

Do you like soya milk


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Delightful. (Nah, I've never tried it, maybe I'll pick some up next time I'm out)

Do you like techno?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

It's ok.

Do you like fingernail polish on ladies?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I really makes no difference to me!

Do you like to walk in the rain?


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

No I do not. 

Do you like avacados?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Its funny - sometimes I do like it....but I dont know why....

Do you like to wear colourful shoes?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I do. :]
Do you like to prank people?


----------



## Kathe (May 17, 2010)

Depending upon the nature of the prank, yes, I do. For example, walking into a grocery store like I am blind and leaving the same way, then getting into my car and driving away. LOL

Do you like Reese's Peanut Butter Cups?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Not really I find them really salty 

Do you like to use lip balm?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Occasionally.

DYL shampoo that smells like fruit?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I do
do you like Shakespeare?


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

of course! 

DYL macs?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Never used one !

Do you like to wear huddies?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Sometimes.

Do you like M&Ms?


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Someone I know works in a chocolate factory, so I'm sick of m&ms 

Do you love Lindt dark chocolate with chilli? mmmmm


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

o.o Um?...
I guess I'd have to try it first before doubting it.

Do you like people talking to you when you are trying to eat?


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

That would be a no.

Have you bought an ipad. Just been released here, today.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No, I haven't. I would love to though! 

Do you like candles?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, I do. A romantic candle lit dinner, only wish I could find a girl to experience it with though.

Do You Like Rumplestiltskin ??


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*Yes(Peanut)

DYL candle light?
*


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep! 

Do you like grilled cheese sandwiches?


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

yes

do you like scary movies?


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

no

Do you like roller coasters?


----------



## Will1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nooo I had a bad childhood experience on one, but I wish I was able to go on them 

Do you like Krispy Kremes?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, but I like dunkin donuts better. 

Do you like to do puzzles?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Puzzles no, riddles yes.

Do you like homie convenient stores? (Not the larger businesses)


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

gaTess said:


> Puzzles no, riddles yes.
> 
> Do you like homie convenient stores? (Not the larger businesses)


I don't know exactly what you mean. But, I hate all stores.

Do you like the beach?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

LOVE the beach, but I don't like swimming with living things. ;-)

Do you like... dancing???

(I do, even though I'm terrible at it)


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> LOVE the beach, but I don't like swimming with living things. ;-)
> 
> Do you like... dancing???
> 
> (I do, even though I'm terrible at it)


Yes I do like dancing. It's the best thing to do in the world while drunk.

Do you like school?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, thankfully I stopped going about 17 years ago.

Do You Like getting married??


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I liked getting married....being married, I dunno, lol

Do you like sailing?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Never have

DYL chocolate covered peanuts?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes.

DYL Yogurt covered raisins?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

oh no no

Do you like staying up late watching movies


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

<333 yes
do you like older movies?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, I'd watch old westerns with John Wayne, Roy Rogers etc.

Do You Like Beavis and ButtHead


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you like Murder, She Wrote?


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

With Angela Landsbury? No, way.

Do you like expression with a pen or keyboard?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Keyboard.

Do you like Columbo?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Not really.

Do you like hot toasty garlic bread?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh yes now I am hungry

Do you like smarties?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I do. 
Do you like texting?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Sorta
Do you like horses?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes
do you like Chinese food?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Mmmmmm Chinese food. Yes.

Do you like the ocean?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not if I get a mouthful of sea water and accidently swallow it. Done that before.

Do You Like getting tickled??


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

It gets annoying especially since I'm VERY tickleish -____-
do you like to watch cartoons?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes I do, despite my age. I do like Beavis and Butt-Head, South Park.

Do you like jet black coffee??


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

It's alright, but I need cream and sugar in mine
do you like to smoke marijuana ?


----------



## Serene Sweetheart (Jun 15, 2010)

no.
do you like whipped cream?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Uh, Yeah! Who doesn't?

Do you like Pez?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes
do you like the rain?


----------



## Scars (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes!
Do you like peanut butter?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The legal crack :]<33333 eat it outta jar, baby;]
do you like fudge?


----------



## Scars (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, but in small amounts. Little rich for me.
Do you like redheads?


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

hehe redheads, depends i guess.

do you like Dave Chappelle?




:rofl


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't know, haven't seen enough of him.

Do You Like Lady GaGa??


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not really


Do you like...getting up during the night for something to eat?


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes. Although I usually just eat dinner at 1am.

Do you like tomatoes?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I love them


Do you like...cucumber?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, especially with hot sauce. 

Do you like butterscotch?


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes. My kitty is even named Butterscotch.

Do you like carrot cake?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

It's ok

Do you like...apples?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Apples are lovely 

Do you like taking pictures


----------



## oohsandaahs (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, I do!
Do you like The Darjeeling Limited? (film)
[link to the IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0838221/]


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Never saw it.

Do you like mangoes?


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes

Do you like swimming?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, especially now that it's 100 degrees outside.

Do you like cookbooks?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

If they are easy to follow but really I have no nothing on them

Do you like the smell of cinnamon


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah


DYL...the colour orange?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ya, I have nothing agents it anyways

Do you like this song?


----------



## oohsandaahs (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, I like it, downloading right now 

Do you like this song? I've been listening to it non-stop all evening!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ya it's not bad.

Do you like Dogs?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Awe, yes.

Do you like hats?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I love hats!

Do you like Star Wars?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No....i remember watching it when I was younger, but I was also making greeting cards at the same time

Do you like to listen to chat shows on the radio


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes, sometimes.

Do you like black licorice?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I was never a fan of it, but I guess it's alright.
Do you like to listen to NPR?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope.
Do you like to lurk around these forums?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Hmm no not really..I usually take part. 

Do you like the smell of rain?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Do I? It's awesome!

Do you like stargazing?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, I wish i could! No stars to be seen where I live.

Have you ever been in a snowball fight?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I love stargazing..it's one of the most beautiful..if not the most beautiful sight ever. One day I'll lay back flat out hand in hand with somebody special..and gaze and talk for hours *sigh*

Do you like snowball fights?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I do.
Do you like to imagine things?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!! 

Yeah, they're fun until someone gets hurt. Do you like pina coladas?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

all the time.

do you like smoothies?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow that is so weird we both mentioned snowball fights WOW

Yeah I have..love them 

Is funfights something you look for in a potential partner? lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ooooops. Yeah I have an active imagination.

Please see above question.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Okay, I'm steppin' out. You guys are too fast for me. :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ikr

what are funfights? like playing around fighting? if so then yes, definitely

do you like window shopping?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

actionman said:


> Wow that is so weird we both mentioned snowball fights WOW
> 
> Yeah I have..love them
> 
> Is funfights something you look for in a potential partner? lol


Does wrestling count?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Okay, I'm steppin' out. You guys are too fast for me. :b


:lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I do  !
do you like getting caught in the rain? :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

depends on my mood

do you sunburn easily?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol yaeh wrestling counts :b

Yeah funfights = rolling around the floor laughing and tickling each other..then it would probs end up with me chasing her upstairs haha 

This is too fast for me too. I went to make a reply before..only to realise several replies had been made. I do go on and on though..I just cant shut up online. :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^yeah seriously too fast :sus


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Not really.

Do you like the smell of freshly cut grass?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes

Do you like...the smell of coffee?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

yes do you enjoy watching cats trying to catch flys


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> all the time.
> 
> do you like smoothies?


Drunkard! :b



kosherpiggy said:


> Yes, I do  !
> do you like getting caught in the rain? :lol


:boogie Woo hoo. I know I do.



actionman said:


> Lol yaeh wrestling counts :b
> 
> Yeah funfights = rolling around the floor laughing and tickling each other..then it would probs end up with me chasing her upstairs haha
> 
> This is too fast for me too. I went to make a reply before..only to realise several replies had been made. I do go on and on though..I just cant shut up online. :b


Okay, funfights? Grrrrrrr. Yeah!

LOL...Not too long ago I used up all my 50 posts so I guess I can't shut up either. Ha ha.



sadfox said:


> yes do you enjoy watching cats trying to catch flys


I love watching cats trying to catch anything...a little sadistic I suppose, but they are so interesting.

Do you like swimming in the ocean?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, especially this time of year.

Do you suffer from insomnia?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like travelling?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I do, though I don't much

Do you like to be silly


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Of course. I'm one of the sober fun kids.
Do you like roller coasters?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hell yes

DYL to spin around and around and around


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, then I get too dizzy 
Do you like to swim in the ocean?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I guess

DYL to answer in this thread


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess so.
Do you like mashed potatoes?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yup - with lots of gravy

Do you like to wear sunglasses


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

At night. LOL. Yes, I do. I rarely wear 'em though.
Do you like to smoke?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh no no no

Do you like to teach yourself new things


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes.
Do you like water?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah

Do you like sitting on grass?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No. It's itchy!

Do you like daydreaming?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Very much so.

Do you like thunder and lightning?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I love storms very much. 





Do you like stargazing?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes indeed!

Do you like Pokemon?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm 39.

Do you like to hear the truth or what's comforting?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah.
do you like american pie?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm reluctant to answer this question. I get the feeling that it's a euphemism for something unsavoury. I'm going to say yes.

Do you like flicking the ears of those standing in front of you in the supermarket queue?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No

Do you like skittles


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> I'm 39.


it's never too late :wink

nah, not anymore.

do you like cartoons?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like Family Guy.

Do you like camping?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sometimes it's fun.

Do you like bubble wrap?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Who doesn't

DYL sleeping kittens


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

DYL to have a good scream?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm yeah...screaming on a rollercoaster is good 


Do you like....wearing jewerelly/jewerely?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Bling bling.  Actually, not really.

Do you like popsicles?(I bet that's never been asked before)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lol depends on the flavor. only chocolate or vanilla.

Do ya like riding on enormous roller coaster rides?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha ha yes they are fun

DYL to sing


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah to myself 


Do you like collecting something?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nah

DYL cotton candy?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Too suggery

DYL bacon


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yum 

DYL Vin Diesel?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

not overly, i dont dislike him. 
Do you like massages?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

DYL pears?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

They're alright, not my favorite fruit though.
DYL Dr. Pepper?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes

Do you like clammy hands?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

No.


Do you like poems?


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes.

Do you like...porns? Dumb question, i know.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Not really.


Do you like turnips?


----------



## anxcited (Jun 11, 2010)

Not really. It depends on the cook.

Do you like bulldogs?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Not my favorite dog but yes.

Do you like Sonic the Hedgehog?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes! That was my all-time favorite video game growing up ^_^

DYL role playing?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^Yeah, same here. His new games suck.  Sonic 4 looks promising though. ^o^

Not really.

Do you like comics?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes.
DYL peanut-butter?


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

Only if it has my tapeworm medication in it.

Do you like singing in the rain?


----------



## zeptron (Aug 12, 2010)

No, I'm tone deaf and I hate rain.

Do you like PETA?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Not exactly, but I do really like animals.

Do you like the Transformers from the 80's?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nah

DYL singing to yourself when you're by yourself?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes...

DYL listening to AM radio?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

DYL red grapes?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah

DYL...texting?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Pretty much

Do you like fruits?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYL musicals?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Not really - but I don't hate them either

DYL bananas


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes

DYL hamsters?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

They are ok :b I had one as a pet a long time ago. I like how they can fit so much stuff in their cheeks. Then if you push their cheeks all the food spills out (I wasn't mean so I only did that once!)

DYL backpacking?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nope

DYL cheesy pick up lines?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

of course! : D

DYL lame jokes?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Totally.

DYL looking at maps?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes.
DYL to listen to New Order?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nope :no

DYL white chocolate?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

who doesn't

DYL patterns


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, haha, I guess it depends what they look like though 

DYL spending time with family?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, I love my family. : )


Do you like anchovy pizza? (BEST PIZZA IN THE WORLD AMIRIGHT?)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No I hate anchovy.

DYL watching the sun set?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

aye, for real!

DYL bein tickled?


----------



## Lady Astro (Aug 18, 2010)

Not really


Do you like snow?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes!!!! Love it for skiing and snowboarding :yes

DYL physics?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not really


DYL...dancing?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

no, i don't think so. I have to be pretty drunk to dance! :b

DYL facebook?


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

nooo

*do you like cool weather?*


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yes

DYL yoga


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes
dyl aliens


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

sure why not

DYL rain clouds


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes
dyl rainbows


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yes

DYL penguins


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yessss
dyl winnie the pooh


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I prefer Eeyore 

DYL the colour yellow


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

No :no

DYL Hot/Cold chocolate


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes

Do you like the Sex Pistols?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes

DYL sleeping under the stars?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I've never done so.
dyl The Clash


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah.

DYL falling asleep on the couch?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYL...eating cereal in the evenings?


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

most of the time

DYL... South Park?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hate it

DYL sun light


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

D:
yes, i like the warmth

dyl wearing your cap backwards?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ha ha not really

DYL red lipstick or girls that wear it


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah
dyl cupcakes


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

yes

dyl fish?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

A little is okay 

DYL rice crispy buns


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

never had the buns, but i love the cakes
dyl cooking


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I bake 

DYL ladybugs


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

DYL riding escalators?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes.

Do You Like Flying?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes
dyl sucking on ice


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmmm It's not past time or anything but I do 

DYL silence


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

sometimes


DYL...wearing canvas (sneaker) shoes?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, although I don't wear them often

Do You Like Tropical Places?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not really


DYL looking after your nails?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh, you and your nails.  Not really.

Do you like sandalwood?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds interesting

DYL bright lights?


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

no

DYL chinese food?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

the small amounts of it that ive had have been ok

Do you like doing anything reomotely productive for an extended period of time?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Not really.

Do you like reading books?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not as much as I used to.

Do you like Cinnamon Rolls?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

YES!! 

dyl classic rock?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

oh yes very much so

DYL to use handcream


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

No... *hides*

Do you like pro wrestling?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's okay - kind of like a male-oriented soap opera. :lol

DYL tater tots?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yum  

DYL mustard?


----------



## burn the masons (Aug 27, 2010)

aw nooo i hate mustard

DYL peanut butter on your waffles?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

yes, delicious.

Do you like dachshunds?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, they're cute.

DYL cocker spaniels? (I had one, he was nice).


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Not a bad breed, I must say..

DYL Oscar Mayer hot dogs?


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

I never have eat that..., so i cant say =o But i do like hotdogs, with ketch up hahaha

Do you like rain?=]


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

just not when I am in it

dyl high shoes


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Clumsy + high shoes = a hurt me who has fallen over.

Do you like Chuck?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Chuck Taylor, yes.

Do you like Snapple?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes.
Do you like taffy?


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes , delicious <3

Do you like donuts?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Sometimes. I can turn them down easily though. 

Do you like curry?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

As long as it's not too hot

DYL...fishing?


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not that into it.

Do you like snowboarding?


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

I have never done it.

Do you like alarm clocks?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES!

DYL wristwatches?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't dislike them

DYL watermelon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes.
DYL coconut?


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

yea sometimes

do you like chinese food?


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

nomnomnom yes.

DYL koalas?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah they are cute

DYL...hamsters?


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

yess, i had a hamster called ''Tweety-monster'' <3 but she died a long time ago 

Do you like romantic movies?


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Love them 

Over the years, most of my friends have always been girls, so I've gotten a fair chance to grow to like them  aha

Do you like... reading? :O


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Love it.

Do you like cookery?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yup!

Do you like your country of origin?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I do

Do you like to colour your hair?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never done that before. 

Do you like when it Rains?


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Absolutely love it!

Do you like it when it snows?


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes its so pretty 

Do you like sushi?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yessss.
do you like tumblr?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I don't know. What is it?

Do you like being barefoot outside?


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

Nope

Do you like answering no to this question?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.

Do you like the TV show "Sons of Anarchy?"


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> No.
> 
> Do you like the TV show "Sons of Anarchy?"


YES

Do you like Dairy Queen?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES - BLIZZARD!

DYL hot dogs with chili on them?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hellz yeah!

do u like cookies n cream ice cream??


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

never been to one.
do you like rolling stones?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yeshh!

DYL pie?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah.

DYL water slides?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No, I'm afraid of them. :um 

DYL where you live?


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

No, can't wait till I move. 

DYL Obama?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sure.

Do you like to travel alone?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sometimes.

DYL to read?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

sure, haven't been doing it lately though.

Do you like crab cakes?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes

Do you like garlic bread?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES!
DYL Parmesan cheese on your pizza?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes.

Do You Like Family Guy?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes

Do you like hamsters?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think they are okay, I guess.

DYL to ride bicycles?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

No

Do You Like Oranges?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

No

Do you like where you live?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes. 

Do you like the planetarium?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Not really, I dont go often.

Do You Like Reading Books?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes

Do you like sucking on limes?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

No

Do you like strawberries?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

DYL putting glue on your hands, letting it dry and then peeling it off?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

No

Do You Like Watching Crime Shows?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I rarely do, so no hate but no love either.

DYL BLUEBERRIES?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

YES!

Do you like...um...ketchup with your macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

I never tried it, but i love macaroni with tomato sauce!

Do you like Gollum?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Not really.

Do you like raking leaves?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

No

Do You Like Blonde Hair Or Dark Hair Better?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Depends on the person. I like both of them I guess?

Do you like waffles better than pancakes?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

No chance, although I think our pancakes are different to the ones you guys make there. I'm on a crepe ting.

Do you ever eat cereal with a teaspoon to make it last longer?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I eat cereal with a teaspoon, just because I prefer a smaller spoon.

Do you mind when people swear in TV shows?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Now and again is ok 

DYL...tidying your bedroom?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, I do. Cleaning up and making things neat is immediate gratification.

Do you like crafting?


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

No...I don't have the patience or imagination for it..

~~~

Do you like horse-back riding?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh yes! Love it! I was riding last week, as a matter of fact.

Do you like to dance?


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

only when nobody is looking.

Can you wiggle your ears without touching them?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes.
Do you like to wiggle your ears?


----------



## BlueBelle (Oct 19, 2010)

Never tried it ....[wiggling them now]... :kma

Do you like to bite the heads off Marshmallow Peeps at Easter?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

no - do you like drinking through a straw


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Yup. Doesn't smear my lipstick.

Do you like doing crossword puzzles?


----------



## BlueBelle (Oct 19, 2010)

Not especially (never had much luck with them) --
do you like sleeping with a fan on (no matter the season)?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Not really, the noise irritates me. Also I don't like wasting all the electricity if it's on all night.

Do you like small talk with taxi drivers?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Nope. I usually get drivers who have such a strong accent that I can hardly understand them, so it's kind of awkward.

Do you like watching cartoons?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not really


DYL...wrapping up warm to go outside in the cold?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yes I do

dyl to make lists?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

As long as they are not long and tedious to-do lists.

Do you like popping bubble wrap you get in the mail??


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes....I like to twist and try to pop them all at once and then play a game where you try to be the last person to find the last unpopped bubble...Yes, I am good at wasting time....

Do you like taking cold showers?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Em no not really....

do you like to write letters


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes

Do you like staying up late?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Absolutely, I tend to get energized towards the night.

Do you like Conan O'Brien?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Sometimes...

Do you like wearing hats?


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, but only when I don't take a shower, and not multiple days in a row.

Do you like it when it's windy? Whether it's a breeze or gale, hot or cold is up to you.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

Only at night...
~~~

Do you like answering questions about yourself?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sometimes - depends on what they are....

DYL to read self-help kinda books?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

no - DYL to go to get your haircut


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Not really, and I haven't in over a decade..... figure that one out lol

Do you like philosophy?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's okay I guess

DYL decorating for the holidays?


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

only _my_ home, the neighbors are on their own...

~~~~
do you like driving or being the passenger?


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

not really my preferred mode of transportation.

Do like liking stuff?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some stuff yes, other stuff not so much. 

Do you like Singing in the Rain?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I love it. 

DYL soup?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

not really. but sometimes i do.
DYL sushi?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES YES YES! I try to eat it once a week.

DYL pork chops?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

yes i do DYL mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes love 'em.

Do you like Jello?


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

I hate jello. Not good for you. It's nothing more than a wiggly form of candy and they want you to eat it all the time. "Have some jello with the meal." they say. No thanks, I don't want to rot my insides. Bill Cosby makes commercials and acts like jello is a big joke. It's no joke.

If you found the perfect rap song, would you try to ghost ride to it?

(if you don't know, this vid shows a ghost ride vvvvvvv)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ha ha NO!

Are you at home?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

yes, i always am lol
DYL trying to fly even though you know you cant?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know I never tried. 

DYL to play video games?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes!

Do you like carpets?


----------



## Wobble (Oct 8, 2010)

no. 
Belly buttons?


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

I have no issue with belly buttons, I don't know if I like them. 

Do you like....spicy food?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

No lol.

Have you ever been in love?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

No. :-'(

Do you like jazz music?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not generally but some of it can be really nice.

DYL bubble bath's?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I've never really taken one :con

Do you like riding horseback naked?


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, "this town can kiss my ***".
________________________
Do you like liver and onions?


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Nope!

Do Oompa-Loopmpas scare you?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

No

Do you like peeing after long car trips?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't say that I like it but it sure can be a relief if it been a long trip. 

Do you like Scary movies?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

DYL Downton Abbey?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't say since I've never seen it.

DYL foreign films?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No.

Do you like Star Trek?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope.

Do you like shopping?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Not really

Do you like cartoons?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Some of them.

Do you like the sweater Mr. Rogers always wore on his show?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

No

Do you like the movie Finding Nemo?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I never saw it. 

Do you like when it Snows?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes. When it snows it's not as cold as when it doesn't snow. Plus it's beautiful.

Do you like Christmas lights?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like chocolate syrup on your vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

No. I don't like chocolate syrup or ice cream.

Do you like to be alone?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes.

Do you like to listen to music while doing homework?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, unless i'm reading

Do you like christmas songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, I have a huge collection of christmas music on my pc.

Do you like Skiing (water or snow)?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Not really, it scares me.

Do you like onions?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes!

Do you like baby carrots?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes.

Do you like pickles?


----------



## Ukane (Nov 16, 2011)

No

Do you like backed potatoes?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - and I am not afraid of them like that girl on the Maury show.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you like Western movies?


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Not particularly. 

Do you play the piano?


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*No, but always wanted to learn.*

*Do you know how to make pickles?? (giggle)*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you sleep in pajamas?


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*No*

*Do you like pineapples on your pizza?*


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup.

Do you like to chew gum?


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes

Do you like water?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes - but I don't drink enough of it.

Do you like cheese?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Do you like gymnastics?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Doing: Wouldn't know, but kinda curious to try
Watching: What male doesn't?


Do you like being the only young person playing shuffleboard with everyone else?


----------



## maplestory39 (Nov 28, 2011)

I like banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you like chocolate cake?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Do you like chess?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No

Do you like alternative music?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes

Do you like snow storms?


----------



## Trmick (Nov 10, 2011)

Nope.

Do you like intense lighting storms from a distance?


----------



## bettybetty (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes.


Do you like to dance in the rain?


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Only if the rain freezes and turns into snow.. or i have an umbrella. xD

Do you like horror movies?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes as long as they arent too gory.

Do you like cheetos?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ooh yeah, definitely a guilty pleasure. The Alpha snack food!






- - -

Do you like the new "like" function on SAS?


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Until I have 1 like,the answer is no

Do you like rice?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Rice is nice!






Do you like peanuts?


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

fonz said:


> Until I have 1 like,the answer is no
> 
> Do you like rice?


Psssssst, you have a like. XD



anonymid said:


> Rice is nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

Do you like caramel?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love caramel.. 


Do you like being poked in the ear with a sharp stick? oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No - I only use QTips for that action.

DYL reading with one of those little lights in the dark?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope 

Do you like Candy bars?


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*OMG YES! lol*

*Do you like ice cream sundaes??*


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah!

Do you like bacon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love it.

Do you like being tickled?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, I'm very ticklish! 

Do you like the smell of gasoline at a gas station?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Kind of.

Do you like the smell of permanent markers?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Do you like being massaged?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Very much 

Do you like to wear the latest fashions?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope

Do you like eating ice?


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

No.

Do you like dogs?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

I love dogs!

Do you like cats?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Do you like to be tickled with a feather?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No...lol 

Do you like card games?


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Of course:yes

Do you feel melancholy when it rains?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Depends. A summer thunder storm inspires whereas cold, winter, steady rain depresses.

Do you like: the beach or the mountains?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Both  

Do you like reading poetry?


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Don't do it often, but when I do I enjoy it.

Do you like to people watch?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Do you like to watch disturbing videos on Youtube?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No, unless they are more comedy related.

Do you like pictures of clowns?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

No, they freak me out.


Do you like people to treat you like you're still 5


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No way...lol

Do you like hats?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, especially winter hats.

Do you like flying on an airplane?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - I have only been on airplanes for one trip, but they were neat. 
It was the weekend of the Columbia tragedy. I was 90 minutes away from where it was supposed ot have landed, too.

Do you like watching the rain fall?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, I love it. 

Do you like wearing bright colors?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

No.

Do you like sweets?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes

Do you like sweaters?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, in winter obviously. Wooly V-necks are my fav

do you like cold showers?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No

Do you like walking in the rain?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes  Playing winter sports helped me develop a tolerance to rain. Plus I'm crazy.

Do you like coffee?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No

Do you like fast food?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Some of it, not the big McDonald's type burger places.

Do you like traveling?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes

Do you like thunderstorms?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes. Nature's fireworks

Do you like board games?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes

Do you like the beach?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes. Last summer I lived 5 minutes drive from a beach, this summer 45 minutes :wife

Do you like peanut butter?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes

Do you like the drums?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Yes..

Do you like Roller Coasters


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, our family used to have season passes to some of theme parks on the Gold coast when I was growing up.

Do you like carrots?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Not really.

Do you like eggs?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Not if they're runny, bleh

do you like this thread?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Sure, it's fun.

Do you like this site?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sure, I've chatted to some nice people and wasted a lot of time. lol

Do you like the internet?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, probably a little addicted.

Do you like reading random things on the net?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, sometimes. 

Do you like movies where the hero/main character dies at the end?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Depends on the movie :stu

Do you like being at home?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes heh

Do you like it cloudy?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes.

Do you like humid weather?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope :no

Do you like the night?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Yes

Do you like Trains


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes

Do you like to run sometimes?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes.

Do you like Watermelon?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes

Do you like the feeling of floating in water?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Yes 

Do you like to skydive


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

i dont know what belgian techno sounds like...but i FoOkn loVe techno... BoOM!

Do you like/get along with your parents......?????


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

i love my parents . for me my family and friends come first without them our life has no meaning


do u like to drive


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

No, I hate driving. I'm convinced that I'm going to make a wrong turn and be lost forever or somehow get myself into an accident.

Do you like trying new kinds of food? (Something ethnic, something people would consider gross (escargot/crickets/chicken feet), etc)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No I dont, Im actually a really picky eater.

Do you like ice skating?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Yes

Do You Like Rock Climbing


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I can imagine I might  

Do you like Fall better than Spring?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you like playing in the Snow?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! I've never seen snow in my life.

You like days where the temperature outside is not too hot, and not too cold. But Just right.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Baby?...

Never heard of fishcake. Crabcake I've heard of. But not fishcake.

Do you like vegatables now, that you used to hate as a child?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

No.

Do you like the orange juice more than the apple juice?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Other way around actually.

Do you like things now, that as a kid you thought were bad or gross?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No.

Tea?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes

Cake?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes.

Strawberries?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes

quiche ?


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes

Cheese Cake?


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Tania I said:


> Cheese Cake?


Yes.

Pasta?


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, All kinds of it 

Green Tea?


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes.

Iced coffee?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes delicious

sausage rolls


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Yes.

Pizza?


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes.

General style chicken?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

No.

guacamole?


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

No. 

chocolate?


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Yes.

Ice cream?


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes.

Candy for breakfast?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nah.

Do you like kitty cats?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

DYL the outdoors?


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes.

yogurt?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes

Mangos?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like the ocean?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes

Kiwis?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes

Children's tv shows?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No lol

Peanut butter?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, definitely. 

Do you like red velvet cake?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, I like all cake n.n

Do you like driving home?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Maybe, if I had a car lol 


Do you like cookies?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

OMG YES

Do you like Rush Hour 2?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I LOVE that movie! 

Do you like Dr. Pepper?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

No.

Do you like reading?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No, I LOVE IT! 

Do you like epic battles for the universe?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you like watching old black and white movies?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No. 

Do you like bacon?


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

Hell yes XD

Do you like turtles?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yes

DYL when someone tells you how something ends before you find out on your own?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, I hate that


DYL game shows?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, I always get immensely depressed when I stumble upon them.

Do you like Brad Pitt?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmm, he's ok. I would hav stayed with Jennifer aniston I was him though.

DYL Pitts current gf, a. Jolie?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No way, she annoys me

DYO the clothes you currently have on?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes
Do you like power lines?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no

Do you like the computer you are currently on?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah .

DYL your teeth?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmm, well, I'm rather neutral about them.

Do you like British tv series?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Sherlock and maybe Doctor Who. 

Do you like being in the centre of attention?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

No.

How much power does your computer have?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Fully charged so %100, and I like it.

Do you like the way your mother looks?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

What kind of strange question is that? Do you like to ask strange questions?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yes

Do you like where you live?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, I live in an amazing city.

Do you like to 'Jive'?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

dunno what that is so no

DYL to be random?


----------



## xxbluejay21 (Apr 12, 2012)

Only if it's for humor.

Do you like Ellen Degeneres?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love her! 

Do you like potatoes?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

DYL period dramas?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Not really, often I find them a bit mealy and romanticised. But I did like the Borgias. 

Do you like Asterix and Obelix?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, kind of.

Do you like what your government do?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

does* but anyway no 

Do you like Malta?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I thought that was considered as a group, but okay I get it..

I dont know much about Malta, so I'm neutral.

Did you like the last movie you saw?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure actually so I don't blame you - the English language is ****
:eek Malta is awesome!

anyway NO

Bollywood = terrible


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Think twice.. <:
Bollywood.. Hmm I'm sure that was longer than 3hrs.. And the main character was changing per hour. Right?

Do you like Aishwarya Rai?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ Not any more I don't

Do you like fat people who are fat not because they have a genetic 'disorder' but because they eat MacDonald's for breakfast and never exercise?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope, I don't think there is any reason a fat person cannot eat right or exercise. 

Do you like the view from your bedroom window?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, it could have been worse.

Do you like psychedelic rock music?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Sure.

Do you like the room you are in?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you like Dita von Teese?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Who?

Do you like TPAM?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

their avatar is cool, i dont know them much since im new here

do you like parapsychology?


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

Yup.

Do u like big butts?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

yeah but not to big where its sagging

do you like to do cardio


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No - so boring

Do you like avocados??


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

no, and we have a tree in out back yard? I get that saliva feeling in ur mout you get before you throw up. Same goes for watermelon. i lvoe the taste but my body reacts all ****ty. 

Do you like Tracy McGrady!?!?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

...who? :stu

Do you like this smiley? :cig


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no, smoking is nasty

Do you like your neighbors?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm not all of them, but I have a neighbour who is the REAL old playboy. He brings girls everynight. Also has polaroid glasses, he is just.. Awesome.

Do you like the last person you met?


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

Yes, Do you count?

Did you remember to eat your veggies today?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I had some in the soup I had for dinner tonight so yes 

Do you like creating your own recipes in the kitchen?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Do you like what you see in the mirror ?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I do....... :yes

Do you like mint chocolate?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very much

Do you like cats ?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, i have a cat.

Do you like big butts and you cannot lie?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, i actually find big butted men funny.

Do you like people who have some features of the opposite gender?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not sure, probably not.

Do you like to use public transport ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Not much, but its cheaper though.

Do you like to be the leader of the group?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

No, but I'd like to get paid as much as them.

Do you like fishing for compliments?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Nah.

Do you like cheese?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, but only semi-mature Dutch cheese or Mozzarella. All other cheese makes me want to vomit.

Do you like experimental art?


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

Yes, Do neon bar signs count?

Do you hear that train a-coming?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes but thats coming from my stomach.

Do you like being hungry? (Stupid question no. 1)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, so I can eat really good

Do you like to be watched ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Uhhhhh njeet.

Terrorists?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No.. Really no.

Do you like Madame Bovary?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

No.

Do u like to be spanked?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I think I'm neutral about it.

Do you like these eyebrows,


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No. Those eyebrows are ridiculous.

Do you like tulips?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Njeet.

Do u like wearing disguises?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

If I'm on a mission.

Do you like wearing sleeveless shirts?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Anytime!

Do u like running naked in the street with a pink handbag and a purple hat?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

You were the one who saw me last night, right?

Do you like where we are going to?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not sure

How about you ?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

don't know how to answer that one :|

Do you like snakes?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes. I try to capture them when I find them in my yard. I keep them for a couple of days and then release them.

Do you like geoducks? ( pronounced gooey-ducks)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks a bit fishy to me

Do you like Ice storms ?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. We had a huge snow/ice storm last year in Washington that knocked out the power for a week.

Do you like to swim?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I can swim, but don't enjoy it much I guess I'm naturally uncoordinated in the water. 

Do you like the touch of a woman ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

uhh no. I'm straight.

DYO to run?


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

Only in the rain

Do you like to dance in the rain?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I like dancing, yes.

DYL Dr. Spock?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't say I have given it much thought.

DYL me ?


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

Yeah sure why not

Do you like to keep this thread alive?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh sure, I loved this thread.

Do you like to keep this site alive?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yes

DYL singing a fav song when there are others around?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, depends on the people though.

DYL juggling with oranges?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

TNP are you allergic to life ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No lol.

Do you like chocolate syrup on your vanilla ice cream?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

yes to the chocolate syrup, no to the vanilla ice cream 

Do you like Oprah?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Meh, never followed her or anything she said or did


DYL grooving to the beat?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Love it! too shy to do that in public though :s

Do you like to bake?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh year baby !

Are you in love with ice cream ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, although I love frozen yogurt and gelato almost just as much! 


DYL frozen yogurt?


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh yes!

Do you like jazz music?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not really.

Do you like people ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Some.

Do you like spinach? (YUCK!)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes although cooked is better

DYL your hair atm?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Have you kissed anybody lately ?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

HA HA HA HA HA

You mad bro?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

As a cut snake.

Can you make two ends meet ?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ha ha I think so.

Can you fall in love without being cheesy and stupid about it?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Standing on my head.

Do you like to watch the wind in the trees ?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah cause I'm not cheesy like that.

Do you like to say what is on your mind?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nu uhhh I like to keep it insiddddde  

Do you like your country


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nope I think America is a sad desolate place full of MTV and broken dreams.

Do you believe you will find love?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hopefully ^_^ thats not a "do you like" question tho  lol 

Do you like cheating in forums games? >: D


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't but I like to respond to people instead of going directly above me lol. But I play by the rules lol.

Do you like sports?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh ^_^ I love to watch olympics and stuff tho, and other special events  

Do u like your family?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

NO! Now that sounds mean, but meet them first then tell me that! I want to leave them and maybe learn to miss them, but that aint gonna happen/aint noboday got time fo that.

Do you NOT like someone on SAS? Name and shame them.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Naaah love every1!!! (im pretty new tho so dont rly know many ppl yet)  

Which family member do u dislike the most and why? lol XD NAME and SHAME!


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

My niece. I won't name her because her mother will somehow get her nose up here and report me to my mother because I share the truth. *cough*

Do you like The Sims series? Are you a big fan?


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

Used to love The Sims but haven't played in years.

Do you like wearing clothes? If so, what's wrong with you?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Most of the time  ...i haven't received a diagnosis. omgz i thought i was normall??!1!!1

Do you like the Dr. Phil show?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you like Hot Chocolate?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes.

Do you like laughing at other people's misfortune? (not in a mean way, just a little innocent chuckle every now and then :b)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes 

Do you like to watch Mud Wrestling?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Eww naaww , they must all stink.

Do you like star wars?


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't know, actually. 
Haven't really seen any of the movies properly yet. I did enjoy some of their games though. 


Do you like knowing when you're going to die?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No!

Do you like the Winter Olympics in Russia?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

No.

Do you like cereal?


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Not really. 

Do you like penguins?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes

Do you like really ugly puppies .


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Tough call. Are they at least nice and playful? Personality>appearance any day.
It's a YES if they are. 

Do you like Laina the "overly attached girlfriend"?


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

Hahaha. No, no I do not.

Do you like amusement parks?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

For amusement yes but not in west aus there are no good ones at all . None 

Do you like sand in your bathers or undies


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

no...

Hershey Chocolate Bar, or Cadbury Caramel Bar? Oh... it's do you like...


Do you like Hershey Chocolate Bars, or do you like Cadbury Caramel Bars or do you like both, or do you like neither?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I like neither.

Do you like Harry Potter?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you like the smell of permanent markers?


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I woke up at 4:30 in the afternoon. I'm basically nocturnal now.

Do you like Pokemon? (and not just the original 151 from the old games)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

Do you like live music ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like spinning in circles?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Not when I'm lying on the bed after way too meant drinks .


Do you like the smell of your own farts some times


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

Grog said:


> Not when I'm lying on the bed after way too meant drinks .
> 
> Do you like the smell of your own farts some times


Lol, sure.
Those times when you fart in the shower and it doesn't go away until you are done...
gg no re.

Do you like Shrek?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No. I just saw some part of the movie when I was surfing through the channels. 

Do you like to open the refrigerator and simply look inside?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

Do you like green olives?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew nope 

Do you like Sausage sandwhiches


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The breakfast ones with eggs are ok.

Do you like lobster?


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Never had it. Been meaning to head over to Red Lobster one of these days.

Do you like Beanbag Chairs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I used to own one a very long time ago so I guess I do

Do you like raw cranberries?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like sweaters?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

No.

Do you like the smell of Purell?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes.

Do you like kiwi (the fruit)?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

It's ok.

Do you like Sudoku puzzles?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yep, love them.

Do you like long words?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes.

When you're having a shower, do you like to have a set order in which you wash your body parts?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

shh, it's secret

do you like chai tea?


----------



## Roch (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes! For the past 3 weeks I have had a cup almost every morning.

Do you like roller skating/blading?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Used to. If I found a pair that fit it'd probably be fun again

Do you like amphibians?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No, I don't. Do you like Persian food?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, but just because I've never had any.

Do you like to play hide and seek?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Loved it as a kid and love it now in video games.

Do you like to eat Feijoada?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, didn't know what it was.

Do you like red jeans?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Wine Red for A/W. Fav

Do you like to cruise?


----------



## Zxcvbnm987 (Sep 17, 2014)

No

Do you like tomatoes?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes.

Do you like trains?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes

Do you like hammocks?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes I do enjoy them.

Do you like the sound of a vibrating phone?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess better than a ringing phone

Do you like foxes?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes

Do you like wind chimes?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No , I hate them , like hate hate them .

Do you like hot weather .


----------



## spititout (Sep 7, 2014)

yeh but not overly hot

do you like the sounds of skateboards?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Neutral...Not something I've ever thought about.

Do you like the sound of cicadas?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think I had it before and liked it.

Do you like horror stories or movies?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, I like a few. 

Do you like vests?


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Eh, not really

Do you like the sound of rain?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Not rly, But if I lived in a desert pretty sure i'd love it :yes 

Do you like bisto gravy?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No, I do not.

Do you like horseradish sauce ?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Haha...yea

Do you like baking?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I love baking chocolate fudge cakes, with golden sizzurp in the batter. Mmm.

Do you like janes addiction?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Never heard of them.

Do you like to cook food?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I neither like nor dislike cooking; I never cook so I never know.

Do you like using the word like after, like, every other word in a sentence? (while speaking IRL, not typing out words)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop but when I was a teen the whole village (teens) would HAVE to say like at the end of each sentence or u wasn't cool lol

do u like to use short words like "u" instead of you?


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

I only do that when I'm making fun of it/ I'm being silly haha...

Do you like seafood?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

unless u count fish fingers as sea food then no :lol 

do u like the taste of beer?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, not really

Do you like walking?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

sometimes. 

do you like taco bell?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometimes but it is getting boring. Definitely feel my money would be spent better at other restaurants. Taco Bell and McDonalds seem to be the only places open between 12am-2am though 

Do you like pickles?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I like pickles. I even like the word pickles. 

Do you like nice mums?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, what's not to like 

Do you like the sound of crickets?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes. Kinda relaxing to listen to, especially at night.

Do you like people watching?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Well I have SA so I hate it. 

Do you like pets?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yea, pet keeping used to be one of my main interests. I even used to keep exotic pets like oddball species of fish, reptiles, amphibians, scorpions, etc.

Do you like fish? I don't mean as food :b


----------



## saturn21 (Jul 8, 2014)

I love them, it's just so calming, watching them float around... 

Do you like babies?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

They can be cute and annoying, but to be a parent of one is something I never want to be.

Do you like rain?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Most of the time yes.

Do you like arts and crafts?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes. I worked a little bit with clay today. Made a miniature jug with a face on it. Looks creepy but Halloween is approaching anyway

Do you like sculpting?


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

No, I have never tried sculpting before. I think I would suck but I might want to in the future lol!

Do you like to go hiking?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

NO! rather sit down an watch tv >: D

Do u like snow?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I do I do... 

Do you like green eggs and ham


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ew no and no lol 

do u like dogs more than cats?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes. I would prefer a doggie rather that a cat .


do you like strawberries?


----------



## shallpass (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes. Love them.


Do you like reading?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I like reading ( if its factual or technical or true)

do you like thunderstorms?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

No.

Do you like scary movies?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes! They make me feel alive, more aware, more active than my usual apathetic self. It's disheartening to see my friends chicken out on a scary movie at the last minute.

Do you like sleeping without a shirt on?


----------



## shallpass (Jul 3, 2014)

Always

Do you like reading the news


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only if it is unusual news

Do you like night walking?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Just walking around at night? I guess its nice an peaceful but I wouldn't wna bump into some drunken ppl lol :no 

do u like olympics?


----------



## PurpleGage (Oct 2, 2014)

yes....prefer summer games over winter.


do you like coffee?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah.

Do you like weird people?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no... if they are weird in a creepy way.


do you like writing?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes!

Do you like James Bond movies?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes... Dr No still probably the best for me.. stopped watching them before the Daniel Craig era. 


so you collect any unusual items. ?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Haaate it ngggfdnhkfhoroe

Do you like to wear leather?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope.

Do you like tuned cars?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hell yeah I do

Do you like black and white movies?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't really watch any but there's some class going on there for sure.

The colour black or White?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i like wearing white..... i dont like to wear black.


do you like macaroni cheese ?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Love it

Lasagne?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, one of my fav foods!

Do you like to whistle?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No and I'm not entirely sure I know how :|

Do you like squirrels ?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

No. They always elude me. :/

Do you like waking up to the sunshine beaming on your face?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes 
Sunshine on my window makes me happy like I should be . 


Do you like spiderbait


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no. dont even know what it is.

do you like Neapolitan ice cream?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Shortbread?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

shortbread.... hmm, not really. I would not eat it , unless i was had no choice BUT to eat it.

do you like the smell of petrol ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not much, but it doesn't bother me

Do you like Halloween?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

So far, yes. 

Do you like pumpkin carving?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes and afterwards I bake the seeds

Do you like watching horror movies on Halloween?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^heh, I use to bake the seeds afterwards too. Yum.

Yes, not alone though :afr

Do you like haunted houses?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've only been to two as a kid. One I chickened out on and left before going in and the other I think scared me some. I should go again to redeem myself. I would like exploring a supposedly real haunted house/location more.

Do you like wearing Halloween costumes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like the view from your bedroom window?


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Not really.

Do you like long showers?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Not really, cause it takes so long to wash my hair that I don't like to stand around.

Do you like reading/listening to scary stories?


----------



## Shoemaker (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes- in the day time.

Do you like your family?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes

Do you like taking a bath?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Only my immediate family- with a few exceptions

Do you like cleaning?


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes - it's strangely satisfying.

Do you like cracking creme brulee?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Never had it, but I probably would, yum

Do you like parrots?


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah but not in a cage.

You like loud music ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Depends on what song it is.



Do you like sweating through your shirt on a hot day?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you like snakes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't mind them but I don't really like them.



Do you like Burger King?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I think Cletis had Burger King today... he's been asking a few of these 

But all in all, yes, I do. I rarely go tho.

Do you like the sound of construction work?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> I think Cletis had Burger King today... he's been asking a few of these
> 
> But all in all, yes, I do. I rarely go tho.
> 
> Do you like the sound of construction work?


Why, yes I did go to Burger King today. :yes

Yes, I like the sound of construction, believe it or not.

Do you like horny women?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuck, no

Do you like flower arrangements?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Cletis said:


> Why, yes I did go to Burger King today. :yes
> 
> Yes, I like the sound of construction, believe it or not.
> 
> Do you like horny women?


I find construction noise great for relaxing. Probably because I grew up with construction/iron workers.

Uh, I suppose. Well, that's kinda hard to answer

Do you like riddles?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, not personally. But I would totes do it for a woman I have an interest in.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No question. :eek

Do you like the smell of freshly cut grass?


----------



## quirkiful (Feb 27, 2016)

I... actually don't know what that smells like. But it sounds nice and summery, so yes.

Do you like really-hot-to-the-point-that-it-hurts shower water?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yesss

Do you like cooking?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, very much. And I'm actually pretty decent at it. I watch all kinds of Food Network programs. It's all good until leaning my head over chopping starts to make my neck and shoulders hurt. (Titanium plate in my neck at three levels, discs removed, cadaver bones inserted and fused to my vertebrae, but now other discs down my spine are progressively herniating. I wonder how many will be intact by the time I die.)

And I hate the clean-up afterwards, so I clean as I go.

Do you like having your hair washed (or cut or styled, etc...) at a salon?



quirkiful said:


> Do you like really-hot-to-the-point-that-it-hurts shower water?


Not my question, but I wanted to answer it anyway. Sort of. I like maybe 1° farenheit cooler than the point where it will hurt. Really drying to the skin, though.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



Do you like going to the dentist?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No, haven't been to the dentist since I was like 5

Do you like long road trips?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes!


Do you like extra large cups of soda?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

no, I hate soda :\

Do you like the ocean?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you like waterfalls?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

don't really care, I'm indifferent to them


washing dishes?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

kinda

Do you like bookstores?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Do you like pizza?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> ^No question. :eek
> 
> Do you like the smell of freshly cut grass?


The question was on the other page  "Do you like riddles"

Yes, I like pizza.

Do you like the cold weather?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you like fish burgers?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes

Do you like apricots?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you like watermellon?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

YES!!! 

Do you like incense?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.


Do you like snakes?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Sure, they're fine.

Do you like reality TV shows (not the kardashians)


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I hate reality tv shows with a passion

Theatrical plays?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a big fan of them but I've been to several.


Do you like to fish?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you like to grocery shop?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I do actually, yes.


Do you like to work on cars?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Don;t know how, so no

Do you like reading about cryptids? (mothman, chupacabra, etc.)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you like Kate Upton?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hell yes.

Do you like the sound of crickets?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yes

Do you like bird watching?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you like to drive?


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes


Do you like to play video games?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Can't say I do. I don't even know the last time I played one.

Do you like to swim?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Do you like black cats?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


Do you like the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit edition?


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Hell yea

Do you like where you live?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah

Do you like traveling via bus?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I took the bus for the first time last week? It was fun, I wouldn't do it everyday tho.

Do you like being inside a car while it's thunder storming outside?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Not particularly

Do you like watching movies with the sound off?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No...


Do you like looking at naked women?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes...but not in a sexual way

Do you like caterpillars?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.


Do you like hot weather?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ew no

Do you like reading the newspaper?


----------



## Eleanor182 (Mar 6, 2016)

Nah not really

Do you like to sing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not in particular

Do you like to cook


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes.

Do you like to real biographies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I suppose.


Do you like thunderstorms?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah

Do you like wearing shoes?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

No, I am barefoot all the time

Do you like napping?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

No I hate napping it makes me feel lazy

Do you like experiencing new things?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I hate going out and doing it, but when I'm actually doing it, I'm enjoying it. So kinda, yes.

Do you like talking with your teacher/boss


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't have one at this present moment but no would be the answer to that one

Is alcohol a positive or a negative thing in society?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Negative.

Do you like philosophical questions?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, I live for philosophical conversations.

Do you like standing up for yourself in a situation where it might be more in your interest not to i.e. someone of authority insulting and talking condescendingly to you?


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

no

do you like having your picture taken?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kinda, only when it looks fine.

Do you like puking?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

no, wtf

Do you like shopping for clothes? (if you have money)


----------



## Eleanor182 (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah, I like shopping online though. 

Do you enjoy traveling? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love to travel but don't do it much anymore. 




Do you like getting up at 5:00 AM everyday?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

smeeble said:


> no, wtf


Weirdo... :serious:

No... and I just want to say a big screw you to people who schedule events at 4-5am in the god damn morning, then sit around doing jack **** and not actually start the god damn event till 1pm. Goodbye.

Do you like swimming in the pool?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like watching Sports?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, especially American football.



Do you like bikinis?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes.. . .... ...... 

Do you like fried chicken?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YES!!!



Do you like birds of prey? (i.e. Eagles, Hawks, etc.)


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I love them 

Do you like pistachios?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah

Do you like thunderstorms?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOVE Thunderstorms! :yes


Do you like loud parties?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Parties never really matched my personality, I rather not deal with them. Party movies are the worst.

Do you like watching people get in trouble by their parents or significant other?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

If it's someone I don't like, yeah

Do you like fried foods?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you like pushing the little "try me" buttons on toys at the store?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Not really, but I do it anyways, idk why

Do you like learning?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL smelling your armpits?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, even when they're stinking... something about it, y'know?

Do you like to play music in the car with a friend riding passenger?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If I had a friend that would be okely dokely with me. 

Do you like being tickled?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



DYL sunsets?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I guess. 

Do you like pickles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL cold mornings?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

DYL romantic comedies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.


DYL sleeping in on the weekends?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, I rather not sleep at all.

DYL smelling the lumber section in Home Depot/Lowes?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Sure 

The smell of new shoes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


The smell of diesel fumes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do not want!

Aardvark as pet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL large breasted women?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If they're real. But not really that much of a boob guy in relation to nice hips, butt, thighs, etc.

DYL Oscar Mayer Wieners?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes

DJ Khaled?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Who?

Do you like eSports?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol no they're a joke to me.

Do you like sleeping?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Lol no they're a joke to me.
> 
> Do you like sleeping?


Not so much

Do you like mustard on your pancakes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't eat pancakes

DYL to pinch dog noses (Gently. Not being mean)?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I guess

Do you like to pull your own hair out


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

No

Do you like to tickle your coffee table?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes

Do you like DJ Khaled?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I keep hearing his name, but I have no idea who it is. so...

DYL thunderstorms with lightning and friends?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No.

Do you like studying?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not in particularly 

DYL watching fireworks?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

yeah love it  

Do you like gaming?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you like your job?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't have 1 I study full time at college  But I like college ^^

Do you like double sausage and egg mcmuffins ^_^


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah.

Do you like Stephen Curry?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope, not into any sports

Do you like Wasabi?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No, I like hot things but wasabi is tasteless to me.

Do you like Mac computers?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

!!!fewkl;jnfurehuiagin 

No I don't.


Do you like lollipops?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah



Do you like salmon?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Smoked Salmon is the only fish I'll touch.

DYL Jim Carrey?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah one of my favourite actors  

Do you like animation movies more than normal movies?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Not fussed either way as long as it's interesting to me.

Do you like laptop touchpad mouses?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not at all

DYL using the voice activation features, such as bing, google, cortana/x1 kinect, etc.?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol no I'm not a [email protected]


Do you like doritos?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Haha. I'll admit, I use the kinect voice stuff when I'm too lazy to find the remote. Screw the other stuff.

I don't care for doritos.

DYO vegan people?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Do I own vegan people?  lol

Nah but seriously - whether I like someone or not is wholly contingent upon their personality, their diet is irrelevant. So it depends on the individual.


Do you like me?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol, I must've had a brain fart and did the own 

Well, the part about vegans aren't their diet and belief's, it's actually their "known" personality (not saying they're all the same, because I am not) that annoy's me.

Yes, you've a very cool person in my eyes.

Do you LIKE walking around the stores you don't normally go to, and just look/window shop at everything?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

XD Thanks dude :blush  ! 

Hmm I get what you're saying.. I haven't come across any vegans irl but apparently they always brings up the fact they're vegan/animal cruelty and stuff like that.

Yes - I do this sometimes with sports shops that I might not usually go to, or a clothes shop.


Do you like reggae?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not really, but I never listen to it unless it's being played in a store or something like that

Do you like geckos?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Sure.

Do you like Donald Trump?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you like Elvis Presley?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

jfbreablsdkjfakjfbalk you like Trump?!!?!?

Yeah I don't mind some Elvis Presley.



Do you like Sean Paul?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never heard of

Yeah, I like Trump  lol

Do you like speaking gibberish in an attempt to sound like you're speaking another language


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Uh, no...


DYL doing your taxes?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Pfft

DYL sitting in the water


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Um...as long as it's warm. :stu



DYL working extra hours for more pay?


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

nope

Do you like long walk alone?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Meh, depends on the mood. I rather bike tho.

Do you like shooting games?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YES!


DYL men's magazines?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like to paint?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Meh, kinda

Do you like to cook?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL hot dogs?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

DYL whole wheat bread?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL red licorice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like late night talk shows?


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Nah, watching people talk is not for me.

Do you like walking around at night?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL rainy days?


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes :3

DYL Rihanna?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Do you like the color yellow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only on teeth. 

Do you like wind chimes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. Very annoying during a wind storm.


DYL venison?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never really had it before

DYL the smell of gasoline?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like road trips?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Meh, probably if you're not crammed with 3 other siblings in the back seat for 18-24 hours at a time. (we were smaller at the time)

Do you like Will Ferrell?


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes.

DYL Marmite?


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Yes.
> 
> DYL Marmite?


Never tried it, so I can't tell.

Do you like Cauli flowers?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

yeah i love it.
do you like bubble wrap?


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes! I could spend hours popping bubble wrap if I had time.

Do you like puns? I hear they 'burst' with life haha...


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

yes
do you like skunk apes


----------



## MsVaslovik (Apr 17, 2016)

Do you like absinthe?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it. I'm not a drinker.


Do you like big butts?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nothing too excessive

Do you like to stare at a girls butt in public?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, in private is fine though. 

Do you like bicycling?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, but I haven't in years 

Do you like canned pineapple?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Love it (but can't eat it, too much sugar lol)


Do you like Warheads? (the candy)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Strangely, I love canned pineapple *more * than fresh pineapple

Yeah, I like warheads

Do you like Brad Pitt movies?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Nah

Do you like toxic waste? (the candy!)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't even remember what they taste like! I think I did tho

Do you like reading poems?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



DYL guys named Fred?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Fred's never done anything to me, so Freds are OK.


DYL cheesy romcoms?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

no

do you like tomatoes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like walking barefoot?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yes

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



DYL the smell after a rainstorm?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

I can only remember smelling before which smells nice to my nosebuds so i can imagine that after smells like mold or maybe rubber cause of all the rainboots... idek

Do you like yourself the color orange?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Orange and Purple are my favourite colours, yeah

Do you like rap music


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYL pocket knives?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

You have no idea! I LOVE knives

Do you like The Dark Knight more than Batman Begins?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Um, not really a big fan of either. :duck

Do you like saving the best for last?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I'm too impatient.



DYL getting junk mail?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kinda, any mail is exciting... for now

DYL hard candy more than the softer stuff?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



DYL Almond Milk?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kinda - I get sick of it quickly, though

DYL Elvis Presley?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Sure

Do you like the sound of cicadas during summer?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, kinda... I thought there were annoying at first when I first moved here, because they didn't have them in Canada, or at least where I lived.

DYL oatmeal raisin cookies? (my fav )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope. I like raisins but don't like them in cookies or cereal. :duck

Do you like odd things?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Hell yea. Odd things are great.

Do you like me?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Do you like pancakes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:yes










DYL Cap'n Crunch?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not really, so if it's the only thing left... I'd have to consider.

DYL cherries?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Cherries are great.

DLY Spongebob? lol.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

DYL Phineas and Ferb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never heard of them before now. :b

Do you like to go down to the river?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

(down to the river to pray...) 

Yeah, I love the water.

Do you like looking at the night's sky?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL Taco Bell?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I've actually never had Taco Bell

DYL Arby's?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not as much as I used to...I don't know why...just got tired of their food. :stu



DYL coconut milk?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not really, but I like coconut

DYL snowballs (the 'school' snack?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like pumpkin carving?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, but I haven't done it in a LONG time.

DYL reading?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I hate reading, rather watch the movie :duck

DYL swimming?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like watching MMA fights?


----------



## silentcase (May 27, 2016)

Yes, though I'm more of a casual watcher than a dedicated fan.

Do you like chatrooms?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

They don't bother me

DYL snapple drinks?


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

I do!

DYL coffee?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

It's okay but I don't drink it.

DYL Dr. Who?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes but I dont watch it anymore

DYL Halo?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never really played it.

DYL hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like drinking through a straw.


----------



## MMSterling (Jun 21, 2016)

yes! Although I don't do this on a daily basis!

DYL to play video games?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like them at first, then I realize after I'm done that I've wasted a ton of time that I could have used to do something else.

Do you like toasted cheese sandwiches with a dill pickle on the side?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like toasted cheese sandwiches. Never tried it with a dill pickle on the side though. Something to try next time I guess. 

Do you like the view from your bedroom window?


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes it's very useful for observing the couple across the street that has sex in their car. **************************** Do you like senpai?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Never heard of it. Do you like farms?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure.


Do you like elk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neither like nor dislike 'em really. 

Do you like unicorns?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


DYL tuna?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

DYL egg salad sandwiches?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love 'em!

DYL the color red?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, I rather despise it... so overused, lol.

Do you like pina colodas and getting caught in the rain?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes! :boogie

Do you like the smell of freshly cut grass?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I do.

Do you like escargot?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it but I'm sure I wouldn't like it. Yuck. uke


DYL cute fuzzy animals?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Eh, sometimes.

Do you like the clicking sound your turn signal makes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like the room you are in?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

DYL popcorn?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah!


DYL women with large breasts?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No.


Do you still sit on Santa's lap. ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL the smell after a rainstorm?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah.

DYL rainstorms?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like watching scary movies?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah. Toy Story 3 was CRAYYYYZZZAAAAYYY...hehe

DYL oatmeal?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No. I find the texture disturbing. I'll eat the flavoured ones with a **** ton of sugar on rare occasions though.

DYL seafood?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes. !

DYL makeup tutorials ?


----------



## Key2Hap (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes, addicted!!! 



DYL House of Cards?


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

No

DYL "F Is For Family"?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never seen it. 

Do you like cream in your coffee?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not a coffee drinker

DYL comic book movies?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYL pizza?


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes

DYL shopping?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No.

DYL sleeping?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, a lot.
I like taking long afternoon naps, while listening to some classical music or nature sounds.

Do you like girls/women feet?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No, I don't have a foot fetish. :no

DYL SAS?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

I really like it. I feel like being at home, here. 
Lots of nice and charming people around here, and wonderful threads/conversations.
Better than most forums out there, for sure.

Do you like your hairstyle?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes, I usually maintain a buzzcut.

Do you like living where you live?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, I do. 
It's a very nice place, with lots of beautiful girls, nice beaches, wonderful mountains and mesmerizing fresh night breezes. It's a very inspiring place, for me. 
Though, my only complaint is that it has a very small and old Airport. 

Do you like your job?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't have a job, I'm a university student.

Do you like getting drunk?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Absolutely not. I don't drink.

Do you like pasta?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Of course!

Do you like curvy women?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, I do....very much 

Do you like Kate Winslet?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes, she has a very nice... 'personality' 


Do you like football (soccer) ?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

No, I don't.

Do you like meeting new people?


----------



## ecarroll (Jul 17, 2016)

yes!

waterpolo?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not so much.

Do you like waking up early in the morning?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Hell no!


Do you like licking toads?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Toes of a very pretty hot girl/woman, yes......very much. 
But toads, hell no.

Do you like lasagne?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Italian one, yes, when I was in Italy. Even the one in UK at Tesco was ok.

Do you like your own voice ?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes.


Do you like women?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Of course I do. 
Specially those that share the same passions and interests as me, that think with their head, and not with their body ONLY, that have their feet firmly to the ground, and that can also be just regular friends, in case a love-affair won't ever rise. 
That's the type of women that I really like and that i'm trying so hard to find. 

Do you like taking naps in the afternoon?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes. 


Do you like drinking orange juice?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Yep.

DYL killing mosquitos?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

If there in my way, yes.

DYL the forest?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No.

Do you like studying?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

A lot, specially philosophy.

Do you like your house?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes. 


Do you like your family?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Yep

do you like Apple cider vinegar?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



DYL ketchup?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Why yes I do

Do you like baby wipes?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL onion rings?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

No 😷

DYL sardines?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No

Do you like men?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Some yes, others not so much 

Do you like women?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

The nice ones, yes. 


Do you like Burger King?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah.

Do you like guys who drive tractor trailers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I liked getting them to honk their horn when I was a kid. 

Do you like the smell of cookies baking in the oven?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Who doesnt?!

Do you like sneezing?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Only when my mouth is food/fluid-free.

DYL voguing?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like jigsaw puzzles?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

If all the pieces are in the box, then yes

Do you like Star Wars?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes. I went to see the original Star Wars in theater when I was a kid. 

Do you like watching Sports?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.


DYL cats?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, they're ok. 

Do you like going to the beach?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. 

Do you like playing cards?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.


DYL fishing?


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

No.
Do you like pees?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm guessing you meant peas, which would be a yes. 

Do you like ghost stories?


----------



## jxoxo (Jul 20, 2016)

Very much

Do you like the world you're living in?

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, only world I know.

DYL long, or short hair on yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Short hair now, long when I was younger.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you like listening to the sound of the ocean?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know, maybe? Never seen or heard an ocean IRL.

DYL owls?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't think I've seen one in really life but I'm down with creatures of the night.

Do you like cream cheese icing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten it before that I can remember. 

Do you like snow sledding?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe. Haven't done that since I was kid.

Do you like getting banned in the Ban the Person Above You-thread?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never even opened that thread and I've been on this forum since 2009, lol.

Do you like fishing or hunting?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fishing I like, never been hunting before. 

Do you like S'mores?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't even know what that is...*Googles*...hmm, it has marshmallow so I doubt I'd like it. 

DYL Buffy the Vampire Slayer?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope, not my type of show.

Do you like carrot cake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it, but I've also never met a cake I didn't like. 

Do you like oldies music?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sure!

Do you like paranormal topics?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, love them, though I don't believe in paranormal, as in ghosts and stuff.

Do you like soccer more than (american) football?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I really do. I don't follow NFL or even CFL but I follow Euro Soccer religiously.

Do you like cricket?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, I used to be a top batman in my younger days.
*The Real Answer: I don't know. I don't even know the rules.*

Do you like waking up early?


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes, if I can drag myself out of bed, it's worth it.

Do you like dungbeetles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no


DYL hot chicks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah

Do you like martial arts?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

If I knew how to do them yes 


Do you like cats or dogs?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I like em both but if I had a pet I'd prefer a dog.

Do you like beans?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes.

Do you like parrots?


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes. Parrots aren't my #1 but I like them.

Do you like Apple products?


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

indifferent, never used one, come to think of it

do you like ostriches?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Sure.

Do you like Transformers?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Do you like grapes?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes.

Do you like outer space?


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Sure, why not.

Do you like cold weather?


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes! in fact I love the real definition of winter = scandinavian countries winter time  

Do you like camping?


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Not really, I prefer being inside.

Do you like cats?


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

I've been a crazy cat lady and rescuer for the last 18 years. I guess that says it all. 

Do you like japanese food?


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Never tried it, but some of it sounds tasty, so yeah!

Dr. Pepper?


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

It's alright, I don't drink tons of soda.

Do you like the smell of fresh cut grass? I don't.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes!



DYL McDonald's?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not really. The only things I'll ever get from there are carrot muffins, breakfast pancakes, or nuggets & fries and I'll never go there of my own accord, only if someone wants it and I'm with them.

Do you like pineapple(On it's own not on pizza)?


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

No eww

Do you like cats


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I love cats.

Do you like gerbils?


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

I just laugh when I hear that word


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes.

Do you like daisies?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Daisies are fine, just fine.

Do you like Daily Mail? :cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like walking in the rain?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Actually I sometimes find it soothing if I haven't anywhere I need to be

Do you like folk music?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I don't hate it...

Do you like black licorice?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Can't say I do however Jaegermeister is great, lol.

Do you like spiders?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I think they are great, they keep the pesky files down.

Which would you like to try (if you haven't already), mountain climbing or potholing ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain climbing

Do you like yoga?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Never tried it.

Do you like Snow ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

No, I hate snow. I feel very strongly about this. Snow just reminds me of brutally cold weather and harsh winds, and I don't think it's beautiful. I am a born and raised northerner where snow is common and it's cold 80% of the year, but deep down I am a total summer girl and swear I was meant to be born in Cali or something. RIP :'(

Do you like Peeps?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No, I don't think I've ever liked those. 

Do you like Star Wars?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

GASP!!

No I never saw Star Wars, only the new movie xD

Do you like fancy rats?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I wouldn't say fancy, but I don't mind them.

Do you like chocolate ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I actually hate chocolate. Not even f***ing with you at this point. I had a very traumatic experience with chocolate when I was a year old. XD Basically I threw it up and I refused to eat chocolate again. To this day the smell or idea of it is repulsing.

Do you like coffee? (I never had it)


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

It's pretty much all I drink, sadly. Oh, and water too.

Do you like doing housework ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Nnnnnnooooooooooooooooo I'm a lazy f*** 

Do you like watercolor painting?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I only ever did it as a kid, so can't really remember. But do love painting and decorating.

Do you like to play sports ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes. I used to love softball when I was a kid. I think if I had enough people to play with or found a NON-COMPETITIVE TEAM, I would still like it. At the moment, I play tennis and I love it.

Do you like MMOs?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Never Played them but can't say I don't like them. I play on my own and never played anything that requires group effort. I do better on my own. 

Do you like participating in events like meetups from meetups.com?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes & no, I have been a member of several (social anxiety specific) groups on that site for quite a number of years. I have been to a number of actual meet ups, to help me deal with my problems, but found them to advanced for the stage I was at in tackling my SA, so withdrew a few years.

Do you like going for long walk ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Not really. I tend to be pretty stationary, lol. Although I exercise occasionally.

Do you like writing?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not really, I have terrible handwriting and always get hand cramp very easily, even from an early age, but not sure why this is.

Do you like oysters (or any other type of shellfish) ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. I like oysters and all shellfish.

Do you like The Smiths?

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, not really my type of music.

Do you like Pizza ?.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't like pizza, I love pizza, LOL! :banana

Do you like RPG video games?


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes.

Do you like crawfish?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you like Ben Affleck?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I recognise the name, but don't know enough about him to say.

Do you like the British royal family/monarchy ?.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm indifferent to them, I'm an American.


Do you like to smell your feet?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Negative.

Do you like unsweetened tea?


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Not particularly, but if I ever drink tea it better be unsweetened.

Do you like to take selfies?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, seems like a silly fad to me...

Do you like being alone ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like the rain?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I love the rain.

Do you like to walk in the rain?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I love walking in the rain. I prefer to do so, much more than in any other weather.

Do you like PDA (Public Displays of Affection) ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, just sweet things like forehead kisses, hand holding, butt grabs. 

Do you like to sing in the car?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes, but only if I'm alone or with people I'm comfortable with.
Do you like drawing pictures?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes, sometimes. 

Do you like cooking for other people?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Occasionally.

Do you like green apple flavored candy?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but I think it is called something else where I live.

Do you like candy floss ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you like camo patterned clothing?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. I think wearing It can give out the wrong impression to others, and can also be quite intimidating too, especially if it is worn just for fashionable reasons.

Do you like figs ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not particularly. I had it on a pizza once with goat cheese, that was interesting.

Do you like flavored sparkling waters?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, I find it too sweet.

Do you like spooning ?.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes.  

Do you like getting massages?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I've sadly never had the pleasure, but would definitely like to experience it.

Do you like your feet being tickled ?.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I can't stand having my feet touched, they're so ticklish it's unbearable. 

Do you like swearing?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Yeah. I don't think the people around me would recognize me if I stopped swearing. 

Do you like camping?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, as long as the weather is good, but it has been such a long time since I have.

Do you like sarcasm ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you like giving exact change to cashiers?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

My OCD loves it!

Do you like demotivational posters?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I've never seen any on here. Oh, you mean the ones you hang on the wall. No I don't, too negative for me.

Do you like getting up in the morning ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Absolutely not and unfortunately I have to for work. At least I have the weekends off.

Do you like comics?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Never had it but looked it up and I think I'd it.



Do you like hot toddies?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk, I hate spirits. I had a very bad experience with them when I was younger, never again. I barely drink alcohol from one year to the next anyway.

Do you like procrastinating ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I'm a professional procrastibator.

Do you like reality TV shows?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. But I do think the singing ones can be pretty hilarious at the very beginning, when all the people that can't sing get to perform.

Do you like 'people watching' ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sometimes, I don't go out much though.

Do you like the combination of coconut and dark chocolate?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh god yes.

(Trooper, you like sarcasm but not demotivational posters? It's like not liking to breathe)

Do you like black keyboards. (Wow, my brain lacks imagination, but I miss having a white one)


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I find them easier on the eyes. But the ultimate keyboard is an illuminated one, a keyboard with bling, what's not to like ?.

@TreeOfWolf Re: demotivational posters. I guess what I really should have said was, 'it depends on what mood I'm in'. If a positive mood, then yes, with an evil grin on my face. If a negative mood, then no, as it only serves to feed the negativity I am already feeling.

Do you like talking on the phone ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like odd things?


----------



## abnerocks (May 10, 2015)

Yes. But what I find odd other people find perfectly normal.

Do you ever like people pulling on your hair?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, though it does sound a little on the kinky side.

Do you like being the centre of attention ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell no! :duck

Do you like hats?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. Though I used to wear a (baseball) cap years ago to help hide my face.

Do you like junk food ?.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I used to, but find it too thick and food like now.

Do you like really hot (spicy) foods ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope. I used to when I was younger though.

Do you like where you live?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, but I'm sure I'd like other places, too.

Do you like to cook?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes. Well I do my best anyway...

Do you like jumping into puddles in the rain ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not really.

Do you like long, romantic walks on the beach and candle lit dinners?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nah!, a quick shag and a McDonalds does me. :b

Do you like warm night in by the fire/radiator/log burner etc ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I suppose if I had a fireplace.

Do you like tattoos?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Not really

Do you like video games?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like Halloween?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah.

Do you like window shopping online?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Do you like window shopping online?


YES. i sometimes make pinterest boards just with stuff i want to buy.

do you like using a smartphone?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Sometimes, but it depends on what. Typing is a nightmare on one though. Grrr!!!

Do you like dancing at parties ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.
Oops. No, unless I'm drunk.

Do you like petting stranger's dogs?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but only if they are or seem friendly, and smaller than me too helps.

Do you like spirits (alcohol) ?.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i like vodka and mixed drinks. not a fan of beer, wine, or rum, though. 

do you like brad pitt?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not really as a person, but I did like his performance in the film Troy as Achilles.

Do you like sad movies /films ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sometimes. 

Do you like having your hair touched?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, I really wouldn't know. Maybe...

Do you like having your neck touched ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, too ticklish.

Do you like rainy days?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

YES!!!. And jumping puddles like a big kid that I am...

Do you like snowball fights ?.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Yeah man, especially when I'm the one with the upper hand. 

Do you like stand up?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

It's okay sometimes.

Do you like really spicy hot foods?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, definitely not. I like to taste the flavours of the food I'm eating, rather that just the spices.

Do you like acting silly/goofy sometimes ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Of course.

Do you like bubble baths?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes.

Do you like being spontaneous ?.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I suppose...

DYL snow?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you like a lemon slice in your water?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. Just plain water please.

Do you like heights ?.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. Well I don't mind them..

Do you like art museums?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

They are not really my thing, as I don't really know that much about 'art', but I wouldn't pass up the opportunity.

Do you like staring at the night sky ?.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Do you like warm, windy days?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes.

Do you like hearing the sound of rain on the window ?.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

No (annoying)

DYL exercising?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but I probably don't do enough of it.

Do you like small talk ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, I'm really bad at it.

Do you like rom coms?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I do have a bit of a soft spot for them. :b

Do you like detective films (E.g Columbo, Sherlock Holmes etc) ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like thunder and lightning?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes

Do you like going to the beach?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes!!!

Do you like musicals?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Some, but definitely not all.

Do you like playing games on your phone ?.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I play chess on my phone, but not much else.

Do you like wood furnishings?


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes!

Do you like to dance cha-cha?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I've never tried it, though I'd probably be to embarrassed to try (what with my two left feet and all), I think.

Do you like playing in the snow ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to when I was younger. Not so much nowadays. 

Do you like stargazing?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but it's not really possible to do in the city, because of all the light pollution. 

Do you like swimming ?.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Love it!

Do you like binge-watching episodes of your favorite show?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I did that just this evening. Watched five episodes of a program one after the other. 

Do you like dancing ?.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

daisywillowlilyrose said:


> Yes!
> 
> Do you like to dance cha-cha?


Yes, I love dancing, all kinds of dancing, but the cha-cha is probably my favorite, and the ballroom dance that I'm best at.

Do you like giraffes? (I love them!)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, they are interesting animals

Do you like mushrooms?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

No. I'm allergic to mushrooms and I don't like the texture anyway.

Do you like sardines?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, yuck. Plus I'm not a fan of killing animals.

Do you like peanut butter?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes.

Do you like eating Nutella with a spoon?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Every once in awhile.

Do you like Bob's Burgers?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Who's Bob?

Do you like old men with beer bellies?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't dislike them.

Do you like your siblings?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I like my brothers. Well, someone has to. :b I'm kidding, honest.

Do you like daydreaming ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like your egg yolks runny?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Runny, yes, but not snotty.

Do you like your bacon really crispy ?.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Medium crispy, still want a bit of juiciness, lol

Do you like incense?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

love it. I'm incensed right now as a matter of fact. :lol

Do you like plastic bags?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, I can't breathe while wearing one.

Do you like shellfish ?.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Only shrimp.

Do you like celebrating other people's birthdays?


----------



## obviouslyjulia (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes.

Do you like when it rains?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, I grew up in the rain. 

Do you like Christmas music?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A few carols and in particular some jazz renditions of certain tunes are alright but I get sick of hearing it so much pretty quick

Do you like milk?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I like it when I'm having something sweet like a brownie.

Do you like to get dressed up?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, I'm dressed up as we speak.

Do you like sushi?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

yes

do you like birds?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

yes, i am half bird

Do you like going Christmas shopping?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

No :/ 

Do you like corn dogs?


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

The good "state fair" brand corn dogs from the grocery store. For being simple frozen foods, those things are sweet and tasty in many ways.

Do you like jewelry?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

yes

Do you like decorating for the holidays?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Kind of. The process is a bit tedious but I do like the end result. 

Do you like swimming?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I do but when I eat too much of it I get real gassy (I wish you could select farting as a mood on here). 

Do you like working out?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

N to the O

Do you like doing your hair?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you like ice skating?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

I've never done it, but I think I would

Do you like the ocean?


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Hell no. Sure it looks beautiful, but lord knows what's down there.

Do you like clothes shopping?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes

Do you like scary stories?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, but online mostly.

Do you like staying up late?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, I am a night owl. 

Do you like stargazing?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes I do. I had a cheap telescope for a spell, wouldn't mind a proper one.

Do you like dancing?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No I'm horrible at it,

Do you like tuna?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, if its humanely caught.
Do you like soda?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

No. 

Do you like olives?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes

Do you like CGI movies?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you like AM radio?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not so much.

Do you like watching sunsets?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I love watching sunsets

Do you like tv shows?


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Only a few. 

Do you like winter?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about it. I like that it gets dark early and that the sunrise is later but standing outside on a snowy, windy day waiting for a bus when it's -30•C out is ***** I must say.

Do you like penguins?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

penguins are super cute but i'm sad i'll probably never get to pet one.

do you like sci-fi?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, I love sci-fi(political sci-if in particular), in books, in films, in shows, it's my favourite 

Do you like jazz music?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

In video games i prefer cyber punk if its in a different category
Books i prefer fantasy or any shenenigens/absurd type of thing, like alice in wonderland/charlie in the choclate factory/fear and loathing in las vegas
In movies... yeah sci fi is definitely at the top.

Edit: oops too late
I like jazz as long as its not too cheesy, prefer blues though


Do you like downtempo music?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never heard of it before. So many sub genres nowadays I can't keep up lol. 

Do you like playing in the snow?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

So long as is not too cold out a snowball fight or sledding can be pretty fun

Do you like herbals teas?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you like chocolate syrup on your vanilla ice cream?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

It's okay but I'd prefer hot fudge.

Do you like Nutella?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like to have a good scream?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you like to have a good scream?


No. Doesn't do much to help my situation, or to make me feel better. Though there most def a time and a place to get pissed off, it can be a useful emotion at times. Would you rather work four ten-hour days, or five eight-hour days? How about three thirteen-hour days lol?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd take 4 shifts at 10 hours over the 5 day week 9 times out of ten depending on the type of work it is.

Do you like tomatoes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like snow storms?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

So long as I'm curled up at home I don't mind them. If I have to go to work or something then not so much.

Do you like snow?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

A big NO!! I live in an area that gets slammed by lake effect snow.

Do you like wearing flip flops.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like physics?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, too confusing.

Do you like writing poetry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I neither like nor dislike it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you like oldies music?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Do you like broccoli?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like martial arts?


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I think they're really fascinating, but I've never practiced any.




Do you like people watching?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not really. 

Do you like traveling?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes..road trips only, afraid to fly.

Do you like New Years Eve celebrations?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Kind of. Well, probably because of the food if anything. lol

Do you like classic literature?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not to read no. 

Do you like late night talk shows?


----------



## gogetta8 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes but I don't stay up to watch them.

Do you like to play video games?


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

It depends on the video game, but I do play some. 

Do you like any clothing from a historical era, and what type and era?


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, especially from the 50's.

http://everyguyed.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Film-Noir.jpg 
(the gun is optional :lol)

Do you like Neo Noir films?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Never really watched one

Do you like Star Wars?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you like going to the beach?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Love the beach!

Do you like margaritas?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not for myself

do you like sled riding?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you like walking in the rain?


----------



## RileyG (Jan 9, 2017)

No.

Do you like Earl Grey Tea?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like to go camping?


----------



## BeautyStale (Dec 30, 2016)

Never been camping, but it sounds like fun, so I'll say yes!

Do you enjoy taking hikes?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes
Do you like horror movies?


----------



## BeautyStale (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes, whenever I get the chance to

Do you like comedies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like yoga?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like the idea of yoga.

Do you like fish sticks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you like oldies music?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

Some of them.

Do you like to sleep?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes and no, I like naps but not sleeping at night because I tend to get nightmares then.

Do you like video games?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

Not really. I don't have the attention span to complete a game. 

Do you like watching Game of Thrones?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never seen it.

Do you like Twitter?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No

Do you like video games?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you like wind chimes?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No

Do you like snow?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you like guitar solos?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Do you like painting?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

House,wall painting, no.

Do you like property TV programmes?


----------



## Khujokusup (Jan 28, 2017)

sounds good 

rat vomit?


----------



## Natsumiineko (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Natsumiineko (Mar 26, 2015)

Do you like fried chicken?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Do you like tacos?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Do you like cold pizza?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

Do you like texting?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes. 

Do you like shows or movies about zombies?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes.

Do you like riding on roller-coasters?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Do you like going to the mall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like reading?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes 1 or two books a week 

Do you like people who play the victim and act all nice when the really aren't at all .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like odd things?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Do you like going to the casino?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not usually, but if someone else wants to go I won't complain

Do you like receiving gifts wrapped in bubble wrap? Twice the pleasure?


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, I love bubble wrap and hate that it's so rare to get nowadays.

Do you like snails


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Do you like yellow gold?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No...prefer silver jewelry

Do you like to go bowling?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not especially, but haven't done it for a while so I guess I might like it better now

Do you like artistic graffiti?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I like it when it's done as art/murals with effort and intention as opposed to "tagging".

Do you like herbal tea?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you like being barefoot outside?


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

No.
Do you like reddit?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
Do you like Starbucks?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes..but only for plain coffee, never order the fancy drinks.

Do you like watching award shows on tv?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not really

Do you like backpacking?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never done that but want to eventually 

Do u like waking up early?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely not! (But I get up at 5:00 a.m. everyday for work)


DYL winter?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not really. Do you like lizards?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're k

Do u like the winter season?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
Do you like sudoku?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Do u like to run?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.

DYL Burger King?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
DYL tacos?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes!


DYL snow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Do u like the beach ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very much.


DYL to fish?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope..nor anything seafood related 

Do u like ur job?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL your neighbors?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're ok

Do u like the weather at the moment?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe, we're due to have thunderstorms this evening. I like violent weather.

Do you like cold or steaming hot showers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cold

Do u like going to the gym?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, it's a good escape.


Do you like dill pickles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..

Do u like being the center of attention?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, quit looking at me.

Do you like people who frequently use the word like when talking like this?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not so much

Do u like to tan, like ya?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I like to tan. Do it as much as I can in the summer.

Do you like the beach?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I love the beach. 

Do you like metal (music)?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but I don't listen to it as much as used to.

Do you like extra cheese on your pizza?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Do u like to surf?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd like to but I'm not really any good.

Do you like to walk in the rain?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, I do.

Do you like compliments on your appearance?


----------



## Sadpanda117 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes, of course.

Do you like to sleep with the sound of rain?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Love it when it is pitter pattering off of some surface.

Do you like to listen to all genres of music or are you selective?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh any type really 

Do u like cold weather


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes, do you like people looking at you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Do u like ants?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes, I use to play with them and call them Bob.

Do you like reptiles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're alright..

Do u like going to school?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

I did when I was younger,

Do you like books?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sure, but I am not much a reader *feels shameful*

Do you like chili cheese dogs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried em

Do u like waking up early?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Wake has many levels of meaning. It usually takes me 2 hours to comprehend anything when I get up early.


Do you like going grocery shopping?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Sometimes, I try to go no more than twice a month. 

Do you like smoking Marijuana?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, not daily like I used to though.

Do you like the sound of babies laughter?


----------



## Sadpanda117 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes they make me want to laugh along with them.

Do you like taking photos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Do u like mediating?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never done it.

Do you like men's magazines?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Nope

Do you like Pandas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're k

Do u like playing sports ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, a little. I'm not good at them but like to play (badly) occasionally.


DYL to sleep?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

apparently not

Do you like surprise parties?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Never been to one but the answer would probably be no

Do you like to go fishing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never done that 

Do u like skiing ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose but I am not really skilled enough to call it skiing.

Do you like foods that are spicy hot?


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Heck yeah! I love spicy foods. The spicier the better. 

Do you like electronic music?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Do u like Math


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah

Do you like being you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. I hate everyone else more than me.

Do you like cucumbers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Do u like weenies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL If you're talking about hot dogs then, yes. :um


DYL the smell of new tires?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't mind it 

Do u like it when ppl complain over the dumbest things?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I think they should give me a break. I didn't mean anything by it.

Do you like singing popular music off key?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

No

Do you like wearing toe socks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Do u like salads?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes

Do you like dancing in the rain?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Do you like going to the mall?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not usually

Do you like Denzel Washington movies?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I like Man On Fire

Do you like banana bread?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I really like Man on Fire too.
And yeah, I like banana bread.

Do you like musicals?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No

Do you like bunnies?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Bunnies are my nemesis (nemeses?). They chase me down trails when I'm out running.

Do you like breakfast foods for non-breakfast meals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes..depends on my mood

Do u like scary movies?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, but they're rarely my first choice.

Do you like bagels with cream cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Do u like waking up early?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Noooo.

Do you like to lay on the grass?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, when it's warm out and the grass is soft and cool.


Do you like constructive criticism?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't mind 

Do u Ike to tan


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really but I usually end up with one anyhow


Do you like back massages?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't really say since I don't know what they're like 

Do u like to clean


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I make myself do it.

Do you like remote devices where the batteries are nearly dead so that it only works part of the time?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No way

Do you like martial arts?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, though I am not much of one

Do you like glasses on people?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

YES!!

Do you like whipped cream on ice cream?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes

Do you like mustaches?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No 

Do you like the colour grey?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Do u like presentations


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

my own usually make me want to throw up

Do you like ponytails?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, sometimes
Do you like rom coms?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Do u like Aquafina water


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

water's water

do you like spooning with pets?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Do u like ur ice crushed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wut

Do u like being lazy?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, but it doesn't stop me from being lazy

Do you like to people watch?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah.


DYL the rain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Do u like cold weather


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, as long as it doesn't rain when I need to go out.

Do you like pistachio-flavored ice cream?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes, i think i tried it once. 


Do you like seafood?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Do you like sweets/candy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Do u like Winter


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL hot showers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Do u like laughing at other ppls misfortunes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL the smell of gasoline?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No

do you like shopping for new clothes?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Do you like hot weather?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Depends on what I'll be doing that day


Do you like backing up your files?


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes. Only the important ones.



Do you like Cricket? (Game not the insect)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

To play not to watch

Do you like basket ball?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like collecting seashells?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Personally, I prefer to pick Peter Piper a peck of pickled peppers. I do miss the ocean

Do you like tearful goodbyes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Do you like roller coasters?


----------



## lolyouthought (Mar 31, 2017)

Yes

Do you like mamutes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Do u like to dance?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes 

Do you like to run if you've stolen something from a shop?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Only if they know I stole something. 

Do you like to play a children's card game (yugioh)?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No

Do you like to play video games?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ja

Do you like banana chips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Do u like a clean room


----------



## Sunnybcgirl (Apr 8, 2017)

Ok I had to google colcannon. I think yes! 
Pasta?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Do you like coffee?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes

Do you like pineapples on pizza?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Do you like thunderstorms?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, they rock me to sleep.


Do you like nose piercings?


----------



## Aesandiril (Apr 7, 2017)

No.

Do you like the colour red?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

I find American baseball boring, but I like our country's version of it (Both playing and watching).

Do you like maths?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes I did do

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, as long as it's not too spicy. 

Do you like going to the beach?


----------



## Aesandiril (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes.

Do you like vampire stories?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.


DYL American football?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Do u like tea


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, though I just heard "Rock is Dead" a second ago so I don't know if I should be answering this question.

Do you like coloring eggs for Easter?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, some methods of coloring are quite unusual and creative.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Do you like Ubuntu?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok

Do u like ham


----------



## Aesandiril (Apr 7, 2017)

Not really

Do you like animated movies?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, some of them.


Do you like family get-togethers for holidays?


----------



## Aesandiril (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes

Do you like spy movies?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I LOVE them.

Do you like meteors?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Sure.

Do you like Kebab?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N/a

Do u like being bored


----------



## Aesandiril (Apr 7, 2017)

Not really.

Do you like The Sims?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

no. 

Do you like Snapchat?


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes and no... I use the filters for fun but don't use the social side of it.

Do you like rain?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes! Nice and cool It's hot here.

Do you like shrimp?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love 'em!


Do you like crab legs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noope

Do u like to relax underwater


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No

do you like bubble baths?


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Ooooh yes!

Do you like travelling?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Do u like Chemistry


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose but I've never got to know one

Do you like movies with ambiguous endings?


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes

Do you like cracking your knuckles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't mind

Do u like hearing about unsolved murders


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes

Do you like rollercoasters?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I should try to go on some this summer

Do you like talking about yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not at all

Do u like being a night owl


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you like creepypastas?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe, but there's a slender man living in a house by a cemetery that I like to walk sometimes at night when the Moon is full.

Do you like eating dinner early or late?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not especially

do you like the sound a cork makes when you pop it?


----------



## Aesandiril (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't mind.

Do you like the smell of nail polish remover?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Not really.

Do you like cold showers?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I like them hot...or at least warm.


DYL thunderstorms?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah.

Do you like the taste of wine?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes mild - medium

Dyl tv adverts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Do u like cold weather


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

NO

Do you like getting up late?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I sure do

Do you like shooting hoops?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL basketball?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Do u like working in a group


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Depends on the group.


DYL hiking?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I do


Do you scary movies where the wholesome people are the only ones to survive?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I like scary movies in general, so yes.

Do you like when something bad happens to a nasty person?


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

Of course

Do you like it when you're the center of attention?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Sometimes... it can be exhilarating and traumatizing.

Do you like war games?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Do u like celery sticks


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyl Roast Beef?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Do u like being around extroverts


----------



## Watashix7 (Apr 16, 2017)

I don't care about halloween Do you like hard music?


----------



## Watashix7 (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm sorry. No, i don't like extroverts Do you like hard music?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No

DYL watching sports?


----------



## Tongue Twisted (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes. Football, tennis majors, golf majors, snooker, international rugby union are all sports I enjoy watching, but mostly football.

Do you like olives?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sometimes but not always

Do you like getting ready to go out at night?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sometimes

Dyl Spinach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl the outdoors


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeah, but unless a place is busy lol. 

Do you like hamsters? 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Magst du dried pineapples?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Do u like school


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, in a way

Do you like having your pic taken?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not really no.

Dyl living in a city?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

about half the time

do you like people who are perky and bouncy nearly all the time?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Neutral, although anyone that's the complete opposite I've no time for.

Dyl your job?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've had worse

Do you like where you are living?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess it's pretty cool.

Do you like grilled food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Do u like maggots


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably not, though grubs are supposed to be tasty. don't know if that applies to maggots.

Do you like surprises?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Honestly, it depends on what kind of surprise  some cause me anxiety lol

Do you ever change your mind WAY too much? (I feel I have asked this before?... or maybe it's deja-vu) :b

"I have made up my mind."
*Two minutes later*
"Actually, no nevermind I won't bother."
*30 seconds later*
"You know what..."

For way too long :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it depends what it is. If it's something I just have to get done I'll keep my direction, even if I think of a better way later. Stuff that I think is important and I'm not sure about can make me uncertain about which way to go. So basically I'm indecisive when I don't know what the hell I'm doing. The answer is to become brilliant.


Do you like waiting your turn?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really, but I consider it part of life.


DYL warm, sunny days?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah as long as they don't get too hot.

Do you like wearing jewelry?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL olives?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL fireworks?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

It depends. If they are particularly grandiose, then yes. 
Do you like escape rooms?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

"particularly grandiose"? LOL


Never been to an escape room.

DYL trout?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Cletis said:


> "particularly grandiose"? LOL
> 
> Never been to an escape room.
> 
> DYL trout?


There are lame tiny fireworks, and there are GRANDIOSE fireworks. Like, all out flamboyancy  Don't tell me they're the same









Nah I don't eat fish.

DYL gemstones?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes 

Dyl arguing?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not too often

Do you like watching sports?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No

Do you like to swim?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you like customizing your phone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Do u like veggies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Most of them.


DYL tuna?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes

do you like wearing shorts?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but usually it's for exercise

do you like watching sunsets/sunrises?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL camping?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Do u like jellybeans


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes they are ok. Been a while.

Do you like Sicilian pizza?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes

Do you like sad songs?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes

do you like swimming in the ocean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Do u like going to the beach


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure do!

Would you prefer your partner to be younger than you or older?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Younger

Dyl crunchy tacos?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but haven't had them in a while


Do you like board games?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh sometimes 

Do u like to jog


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, though not jogging makes me feel like I need to move

Do you like heights (high places)?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I am in a building, yes

DYL trains?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're ok, do u like science projects


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes
Do you like tripe?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Do U Like To Give presentations?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No way
Do you like to watch music videos?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Do u like to attend parties


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
Do you like monkeys?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Do u like Math problems


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not at all
Do you like reading?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Do u like bugs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Only butterflies 
Do you like moths?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure, they don't bother me

Do u like the beach


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not really
Do you like swimming?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe if I knew how

Do u like to hike


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
Do you like mini golf

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Do u like to fish


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
Do you like cinnamon gum?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Do u like salad with a lemon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes
Do you like lemonade?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Do u like rainy weather


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sometimes, if it doesn't last forever

Do you like eavesdropping ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Of course, it can be fun 

Do u like to study for hours


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I used to be able to do that and enjoy understanding, but now it seems to more of a task

Do you like trouble?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Do u like to go shopping


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

Do you like blondies?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk what that is

Do u like SJW's?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I had to look it up... Have never met one, so have no idea.

Do you like it when someone holds the door open for you ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't mind 

Dyl the area u live in


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, it's OK.

Do you like thunderstorms ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Do u like to scuba dive


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

It was OK (only tried it once)

Do you like being the centre of attention ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell naw

Dyl to jog


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, it's meditative and makes you feel good

Do you like blueberries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyl rainy weather


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Usually, unless it drags on for days and days...


DYL mustard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl aliens


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL bigfoot?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe

Dyl fountain water


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but not the yellow stuff...

Do you like being close to nature ?.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I would say so, though it depends on your meaning.

Do you like things that go bump in the night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl the snow


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sometimes but I am more of a spring-summer person

Do you like walking in the sand at the beach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't mind

Dyl collecting pennies


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, too much clutter.

Do you like sunbathing ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl to swim


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I guess, though not particularly well. It's one of the things I should be better at.

Do you like wearing a hat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyl to jog around busy areas?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

busy with walking people but not big into the neighborhoods with traffic coming from all directions. Too hard to keep your eye on them and where you're going.

Do you like birthday parties?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They can be ok

Dyl it when mods delete ur thread? o.o


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Never had one deleted...

Do you like travelling on public transport ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

If it's not crowded 

Dyl traveling alone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL Tootsie Rolls?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl to be surrounded by nature


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but I rarely (if ever) get the chance.

Do you like living in the city ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It can be ok

Dyl to travel


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but only if I actually have somewhere to go.

Do you like fidget spinners ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're overrated 

Dyl to surf


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably, but too landlocked to get into it


do you like to hang upside down?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl the Winter season


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

for short periods but it lasts too long

do you like having lots of extra pockets in clothes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Dyl spicy foods


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I like spicy

do you like how the television always get louder when some sort of commercial comes on?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely nawt

Dyl living alone


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Never had the chance...

Do you like camping in a tent ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp, enjoy the outdoors 

Dyl to count the calories u consume?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, I eat more when I'm active, less when I'm not

do you like crumbling paper and shooting baskets?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl ur job


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I don't have a job as of yet.

Do you like coffee?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl u r current bank account balance


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

it's okay

do you like going on 12 mile runs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Dyl ur current weight


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's probably slightly heavier than I normally like this time of year. Not as ambitious as I should be of late.

Do you like having your dog lick your face awake while you're dreaming of climbing the Pyrenees with Zoe Saldana ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No...


DYL air conditioning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Duh

Dyl being the leader of a team


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never been one...


DYL sugary drinks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Dyl lifting weights


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know if like is the word for it, but I'm good at it.

do you like gossip?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Dyl to cosplay as an alien


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't really cosplay, but I think I'd make a good alien.

Do you like scavenger hunts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl to get wasted


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, not really.

Do you like preserved fruits on any sort?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyl soundtrack music


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh yes. 

Do you like spiked punch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl lettuce


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Do you like back rubs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl salt water


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

when it's saline it's fine

do you like setting off fireworks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really

Dyl sunflower seeds


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

In the past, but haven't had any for forever

Do you like potato salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It is very potatoey yes

Dyl heights


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooooo


DYL pretty girls?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, as long as they're not awful human beings

do you like 3 day weekends?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only on weekends

do you like oxygen?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, it's overrated 

Dyl eating pills


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not too often

do you like buying ties for giraffes or gifts for people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl talking to Gloria the ghost


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Huh?


DYL eBay?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rarely use it 

Dyl buying clothes online


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sometimes

do you like playing with magnets?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl roller coasters?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Very much so.

Do you like seafood?


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

No. I'm a vegetarian, and didn't generally like it when I wasn't.

Dyl Bananas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyl cleaning the house


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Only when it's finished.

Dyl sleeping?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea, maybe a bit too much 

Dyl rodents


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

don't dislike them but whole disease thing

do you like walking in flip flop sandals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl ice cubes


----------



## zanemwarwick (Jun 18, 2017)

No - too cold.

Dyl cockroaches?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I have to pick up some for a function tomorrow

do you like dumb movies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl Math


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

oh, I'm so slow

nah to cockroaches and yeah I like math but much of it is beyond me

do you like explaining stuff to people- teaching them what you know?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah not so much

Dyl to go camping


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sometimes

do you like singing alone in your room?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl moldy bread


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No 

Dyl to speed when driving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl the beach


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but I usually get tired of it after a while.

do you like watching cartoons?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All the time 

Dyl to study all night


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sometimes, it's easier and quieter but makes for tough sledding the next day


do you like climbing up to the top and seeing what's there?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl mango cake


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, never tried it


do you like ghosts?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

they're a gas

do you like soggy bread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl people


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sometimes

do you like bricks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl reading Manga


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Used to.

Dyl astrology? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyl Anime


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Some not all.

Dyl small yippy dogs? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Dyl Cole slaw


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, it's kind of grown on me. I like slapping it on top of certain sandwiches.

do you like swings?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl tiny cars


----------



## Linzer (Jun 27, 2016)

Like micro machines? Yes they are awesome.

Do you like getting drunk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyl ice skating


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah but kind of a lousy skater

do you like holiday picnics?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

_Magst du _reading fanfics?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl ur neighbors


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

the ways now aren't bad, though unexciting 

do you like unsolicited hugs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really

Dyl hospital food


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

No. I prefer airplane food.

Do you like snakes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl bouncy balls


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, but I don't think I have any at the moment

do you like hearing about urban legends and spook stories about your area?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp, there was a blimp that crashed nearby in the 40's, and nobody was on board

Dyl eating ur toenails


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, keratin's nature's treat

do you like baking bread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Dyl the taste of medicine


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Minty cough medicine, yessir.

Dyl dragonflies?

_(y'know they're basically worms with wings, right?)_

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're ok

Dyl seaweed salad


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Never had it. But I'm willing to take a small bite.

Dyl The Muppet Show?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyl to drive late at night


----------



## nietzschemami (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes, Lemonade?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl spicy tuna


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, chicken of the sea

do you like piggyback rides?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only if someone is giving me a ride

Dyl riding hippos


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish I had a hippo 


do you like barbecues?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yee

Dyl Calculus


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like ground pork with peas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyl water with lemon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, it's good

do you like learning about events not big enough to make the history books?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I guess. :stu


DYL birds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're ok

Dyl waking up early


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooooooo

DYL fish?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure, except eating them 

Dyl shy people


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes (I am one)


DYL to travel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl frosted flakes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure do!


DYL ice water?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only on warm days 

Dyl driving at night


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah. I prefer to drive in the daytime though.


DYL large people?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose

do you like an afternoon siesta?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyl cough medicine


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Amon said:


> Noe
> 
> Dyl cough medicine


Yes.

Dyl horror movies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL campfires?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ye

Dyl technology


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ja

Do you like any flavor of Linux?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess 

Dyl orange juice


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL large-breasted women?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, but proportion matters

Do you like water?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl memes


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

Ya, I like dem memes.


Dyl horror?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl ranch dressing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I suppose

Do you like list videos on Youtube?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Dyl the color white


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I suppose.


DYL hot dogs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl swimming


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I guess I should do more of it.

Do you like the thought of a coronal (solar) mass ejection one day frying everything?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

who doesn't

do you like being told you're beautiful?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea teehee

Dyl wide screen computer monitors


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like tripods?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah if I am doing something with microscopes they're great

do you like eating spaghetti or saying the word better?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl spicy food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yah.

Do you like mushrooms they put on spaghetti?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl having a messy room


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No!

Do you like songs from the 80s?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl listening to classical music


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep

Do you like destruction scenes in movies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The best part usually 

Dyl fish


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sometimes

do you like vintage photos


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No

Do you like flapjacks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl to tan


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

do you like dancing?


----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)

YEs do you like cotton candy?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I do I do lol

Do you like snow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl worms


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

do you like ants?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No they suk

Dyl dinner rolls


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, why not?

Do you like confetti?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl children


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not really

Do you like pasta?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeh, it's yummy 

Dyl being the center of attention


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like commuting?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't mind 

Dyl boat rides


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like canaking 

do you like cramming for stuff?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely not 

Dyl spoilers


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no I like to figure it out

do you like spoiling yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe..

Dyl your current doctor


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I don't see him regularly enough to form a relationship

do you like going to street festivals this time of year?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure, don't really mind 

Dyl fish


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I like fish, especially grilled.

Do you like Windows 10?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It doesn't bother me 

Dyl jewelry


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

it can be cool

do you like taking walks at night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, prefer early in the morning 

Dyl caterpillars


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I suppose.

Do you like it when people shred leaves and shower you with it while they're shouting "Congratulations!" as if they were some hypercaffeinated TV game show host and the leaves were supposedly confetti?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No way 

Dyl the smell of a fresh new book


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes

Do you like to drive with the windows down on windy days?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl swimming in lakes


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes.
do you like working out in the winter time?


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

As a matter of fact it is my favorite season to work out.

Do you like horror movies?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I love horror movies.
do you like to dance with people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl worms


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

No honey
do you like Chicken Alfredo?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, I don't like murdering chickens plus I'm lactose intolerant.

Do you like pita chips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried them 

Dyl Cole slaw


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like energy drinks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl playing Nintendo Gamez


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Mhm

Dyl painting?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl working in a group


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

usually no

do you like rain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea, the best kind of weather 

Dyl your parents


----------



## lylyroze (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes I love my mum.

Do you like blind big things?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

Dyl cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes
Dyl playing with slime?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl driving


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, never tried it though

Dyl agave nectar?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl taking online classes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

never tried it

do you like writing stuff?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl children


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah. I don't have any of my own though.


DYL to masturbate?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I can think of better ways

do you like putting something together that requires some assembly?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl LG products


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really.

Do you like the Nintendo Switch?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Not a huge fan of Nintendo. 

Do you like water parks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl country music


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not my favourite genre of all time but a few songs exist that do sound nice

do you like thunderstorms?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl seafood


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you like salted peanuts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl driving over bridges


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like books with dystopian future themes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure I would seek that kind of book on purpose, but sounds ok.

Do you like vegetables?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl ducks


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, kind of funny looking, like me

do you like taking on new challenges?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like the dark?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Dyl violent films


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

do you like musicals?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like shorts (because they're comfy and easy to wear)?


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes, dear youngster.

DYL rainy weather?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl soundtrack music


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Definitely

Do you like EDM?


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Generally, no.

Do you like your town/city?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl peas


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only if it's cooked with ground pork.

Do you like exploring abandoned places?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never done it but it sounds like fun

Dyl crowded buffets


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

konas8 said:


> Yes, dear youngster.
> 
> DYL rainy weather?


Yes, they are just lovely 

Do you like to daaaaance??


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

LOVE to dance.

Do you like colorful clothing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl baby food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't tried as an adult

Do you like all meat pizza?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, I don't like the idea of killing a bunch of different animals for one meal.

Do you like mashed potatoes?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like reading books from a gadget?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

It's ok

Do you like staying up late?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you like coffee?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it 

Dyl watching horror movies at night


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, that is the best time to do it.

Do you like fantasy books?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl jogging in the rain


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you liek Mudkipz?! Well, do ya?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you like snails?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like wall climbing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure but I suck at it

Dyl monies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not the overwhelming motivating factor for me

do you like being told that you look pretty?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess 

Dyl dark chocolate


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes, the best kind of chocolate

Dyl dancing in the pale moonlight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl your current car


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes but i dont have it

do you like the thing that you like?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl to bowl


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes, midnight bowling was always fun. Been a long while since I went last.

Dyl candy little child


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl those kind of females who want to be treated like a "princess"


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noe

Do you like those creepy horse head masks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya!

Dyl hot weather


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you like trying new things?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

If I'm motivated to do so then sure 

Dyl misbehaved children


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If I lived in a world where everyone spoke in rhymes, then sure, why not?

Do you like listening to allegedly true scary stories on Youtube?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, sounds fun 

Dyl jam on bread


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess though I haven't bought jam in some time

do you like wearing really tight clothing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely nawt

Dyl being a couch potato


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I would like to accomplish more. Guess at least it is relaxing

Do you like bugs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Dyl small animals


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

They're ok. I like most animals.

DYL turtles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure I guess 

Dyl oranges


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, in my juice.

DYL Peanut Butter?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like peanut butter with jam?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

It's ok, but I haven't had in awhile

Do you like rainy days?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya 

Dyl sharks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like anime?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl presentations


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If the topics are interesting enough

Do you like patina on leather?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl sniffing new books


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, and CDs and new games too. 

Dyl movies? 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, horror ones especially 

Dyl to drive


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not really most times. Is nice sometimes at night or when going on a scenic ride.

DYL sharing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends wat I have to share, definitely not food tho

Dyl fast food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like the feel of sand beneath your feet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl your room


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you like thunderstorms?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl tropical islands


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sure since I like the ocean

DYL deserts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl to surf


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Seems like it could be fun, but I'd probably be bad at it.

DYL bikes?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am too far away from the ocean these days. Maybe after the ice caps finish melting

dammit, I like bikes

do you like movie adaptations of your favorite books or do you find it annoying when they leave stuff out/make changes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm usually bothered by the differences, but if I like the book I'll probably watch it anyway

Do you like birds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're alright although annoying at times 

Dyl optical illusions


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

DYL sea monsters?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

as long as they're cool

do you like conspiracy theories?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Some of em ya

Dyl chemistry


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Seems like something I would like, but I don't know much about it

DYL horror stories?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas,especially at night 

Dyl Halloween


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't tried yet

Do you like rainy Mondays?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure, rainy 5 days a week is even better 

Dyl going to the gym


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like Elon Musk?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have no opinion on him. 


DYL yogurt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl to fight


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

do you like reading history books?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of them, yes.


DYL American Football?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl cheesecake


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YES!!!


DYL to drive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..even though I don't know how 

Dyl doing drugs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nooooo


DYL Playboy?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never bothered with it.

Dyl Halloween?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl to fish


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Never have, but I would love to try it.

Do you like to eat your vegetables?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure, but I tend to be a bit picky 

Dyl to sunbathe


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, doesn't interest me much and I worry about getting skin cancer

Dyl to go on night walks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl hospital food


----------



## deadone23 (Sep 3, 2017)

No

Do you like thunder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyl heavy metal music


----------



## deadone23 (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes

Dyl math?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl Astronomy


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Not enough. 
DYL horror poetry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl reading serial killer profiles


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometimes find their stories interesting, but wouldn't call it a regular thing

Dyl like to have a lot of time to yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uh sometimes, but never too much tho

Dyl Halloween decorations


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah.. if it looks really nice aesthetically, maybe

do you like taking walks in the dark?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like the woods?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl reading


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

overall I do, but some of the time I can't read another thing

do you like to crack your knuckles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All the time 

Dyl chewing on ice cubes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not for some time now

do you like sesame seeds?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

They're ok

Do you like watching documentaries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyl hearing fireworks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess. More focused on seeing them

Do you like watching paint dry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl sharing food


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm ok with it sometimes. If it was something I really wanted I hate if I didn't know in advance to make/buy extra

Do you like spinning around until you are dizzy?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

On a swing when I was a child

Do you like banning people?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hell yeah

do you like trying on weird outfits?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl carving pumpkins


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

We don't do that here coz it's wasteful. Also we don't grow pumpkins

Do you like diet cola?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Dyl listening to classical music


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but I haven't recently

do you like your hometown?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, it's nice and quiet 

Dyl doing yoga


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Haven't intentional done yoga. It is likely I did some of the poses in gym class or physical therapy.

Do you like catching butterflies with nets?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl reading textbooks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eh, maybe if it's Earth Science then sure

Do you like keeping your phone icons organized?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeup

Dyl snowboarding


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never gone to a place with snow 

Do you like living in a place with 4 seasons?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

most of the time

do you like hot showers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

For a little bit 

Dyl old ppl


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I like to stand behind them quietly then shout boo to see how they can actually move

do you like to rub your belly after a good meal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only if the meal was really gud

Dyl collecting pennies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well, I had some rare coins including pennies that a former gf decided to deposit for me, so no not really

do you like to build things with your hands?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.


DYL semi trucks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't pay attention to them much

Dyl ghosts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never seen one.


DYL small fury animals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl listening to music on a record player


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If I had one, sure

Do you like triple A batteries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl Apple products


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm ambivalent towards them.


DYL 1970's movies?


----------



## trapped (Sep 4, 2017)

no, dyl reality tv?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of it.

DYL beauty pageants?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Dyl dinner more than breakfast


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably.


DYL to sleep?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl #2 pencils


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess. LOL


DYL cinnamon bears?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl ladybugs


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sure

do you like the sky?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like roasted peanuts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep

DYL stale almonds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl Skittles


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really... much overrated 

do you like to solve your disputes diplomatically?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Of course 

Do you like listening to rap?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Dyl small dogs


----------



## AutumnPaws (Aug 22, 2017)

YES

Do you like hedgehogs?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose because of the cuteness factor

do you like black holes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl sharp objects


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYL to paint?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl your current job


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I no longer have one because I'm an idiot. Hoping to find another one soon.

Do you like skinny jeans?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl bubble baths


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Good.
---------------------
Yes

Do you like trips to the barber?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl to draw


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL to watch TV?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been awhile but sure 

Dyl turkey bacon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes


DYL feet?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Not really. 

Do you like showing your feet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl climbing things


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not so much now, when I was a kid, sure.


DYL hurricanes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl Asus computers


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

If they're the newer versions 

Do you like to sleep on your side more than sleeping on your back?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl wooden floors


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like wearing sun glasses?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl natural disasters


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

in an academic sort of way, it's kind of cool how the Earth goes about dispersing energy

do you like it when some other person understands something before you do?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you like looking up words in dictionaries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only if I need to 

Dyl living in a rural area


----------



## newbro (Sep 11, 2017)

Amon said:


> Only if I need to
> 
> Dyl living in a rural area


Nope, feels even more isolated than I normally are because of less people around 

Do you like working out (as in lifting weights)?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like science fiction?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl to fight


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nooooo :no


DYL murder mysteries?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like thrillers with a bit of an edge

do you like having your picture taken when your hair is a mess?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl Spongebob


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only the first 3 seasons

Do you like Disney Junior cartoons?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably not, though I do miss watching cartoons

do you like religious folk trying to save you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No, only Cheesus can save me

Dyl mental institutions


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, they're scary places

Do you like ridiculously expensive things?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

only the best


do you like sleeping with exceptionally attractive people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl to ride bikes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I always liked cross country

do you like using cotton swabs to clean out your ears?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Dyl to ride boards?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL to get naked in front of others?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All the time 

Dyl ur country


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL chili?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hellz ya

Dyl freshly cut grass


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Yes. I love it.

Do you like mushroom toppings on your pizza?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl aliens


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

No.

Do you like swimming pools?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl rodents


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like heavy bass?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl Xmas music


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Meh sometimes.

Do you like Indian food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok

Dyl working overtime


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Uh no.

Do you like jazz music?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Not really. dyl giant snakes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're ok

Dyl hospital food


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Actually, yes. Some of the best food I've had was in a hospital cafeteria.


DYL to smell your own armpits?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only to check if I'm starting to get BO

Do you like using chopsticks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl Halloween


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you like chatbots?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They can be entertaining at timez

Dyl pocket knives


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you like spherical objects?


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Some.

Do you like hearing foreign languages?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, it sounds somehow hotter when a really pretty woman is speaking and you can't understand a word of it

do you like being hugged?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Depends on who is hugging me :um


DYL beach babes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl venomous snakes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really. But I'm not scared of them like most people.


DYL to have your belly rubbed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl wearing clothes right outta dryer


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL big butts?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

People who say 'no' are lying

Do you like walking in the desert?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, but not in the summer when it's too hot.


DYL breasts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely not

Dyl Halloween masks


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.


DYL legs?


----------



## Cett (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice legs are always a plus.

DYL hard nipples ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wut

Dyl drinking out of a water fountain


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's OK. I drink out of one every day at work.


DYL full lips?


----------



## humblebee (Sep 9, 2016)

I have full lips so yup. 

Dyl Hawaiian style pizza?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl to hunt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never have before 

Dyl flowers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The symbol stands for peace and tranquility

Dyl robots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok..at times 

Dyl dinner rolls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Dyl the fog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It can be fun 

Dyl dark chocolate


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Not in particular. I much prefer the sound of shaking paper that had been written on.

DYL the sound a Cello makes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl ladybugs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like banana plantations?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl pigeons


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, they are scary.

Do you like dark, foggy nights?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl gymnastics


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyl pumpkin pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely 

Dyl infants


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like auditorium performances?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They are entertaining yeup

Dyl to draw


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

From time to time,sure

Do you like bad puns?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad puns are the best puns

Dyl to fist fight


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noi

Do you like the smell of rubbing alcohol?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes yea, but don't tell anyone 

Dyl shooting stuff


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Alright. What about kerosene?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love it!


DYL small animals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're alright 

Dyl watching cartoons


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya. Dyl to eat tootpaste?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL big people?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like midgets?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure I guess 

Dyl white colored shoes


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. dyl thunderstorms?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Love'em!

Do you like Ponds?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Of water? Yes.

Dyl twizzlers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyl tentacles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No!

Do you like 80s hairstyles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only some of em

Dyl donuts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yerp

Do you like plushies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Dyl video chatting


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL Doritos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl carnivals


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like butter as a replacement to cooking oil?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl sleeping alone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you like antihistamines?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl working out at home


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes


DYL to drive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl robots


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure why not

Do you like hoodies?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, though I haven't really worn one for a long time

do you like the taste of peppermint?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl ur feet


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I guess. dyl to eat grass like a cow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, mostly on the weekends 

Dyl the way your house looks


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No...

DYL women's feet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl introducing yourself


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYL popsicles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl fast food


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, yeah!!!


DYL Tacos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure do

Dyl to fish


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YES!!!


DYL huskies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaa

Dyl ur neighborhood


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It was better when I was kid

Do you like how time flies even if you're not doing anything productive?


----------



## ScythianHeretic (Aug 17, 2017)

it doesn't always fly , at least not to me , it's like it flies and then it suddenly crashes hard , bam 


do you like to go places ?


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, I love exploring new places. I really want to go overseas for the first time in 23 years hopefully soon. 

Do you like to talk to people who are considered shy?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, I do. I know there's a lot more to someone, plus I like to try 'n make them laugh.

Do you like to drink soda?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. I prefer water.

Do you like playing with kids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl carnivals


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you like bubble wrap?


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Saying no to that is never an option. 

Do you like to be impulsive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Dyl reading science journals


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Do you like sitcoms?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Some of em

Dyl reading other people's diaries


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, I bought a few vintage ones from the 50s at a garage sale once. Pretty tame stuff in there.

Do you like new york sharp cheddar cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Now that's some real cheese 

Dyl other shy people


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep

Do you like the smell of autumn?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.


DYL picking your nose?


----------



## Sylrose (Jul 20, 2017)

No get a tissue 

Do you like Game of Thrones?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Overrated 

Dyl jelly


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like flip-flops?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl to dance


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. Dyl mayonnaise on toast?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uh nah

Dyl your shoes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yah

Do you like peanut butter spread on your back?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl waking up early


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Noooo

DYO cracking eggs?


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes!

Do you like fudge cake?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk

Dyl beetles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Do you like Krabby Patties?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, no seafood for me 

Dyl chicken nuggets


----------



## Sylrose (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes ofc

Dyl cats?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl rich ppl


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

as long as they're good people

do you like time traveling on sundays?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, only on Fridays 

Dyl guns


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Only in Battlefield 1

Do you like Muller rice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl nature


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep

Do you like just being awake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure if I get enough sleep 

Dyl swallowing pills


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't mind

Do you like that weird numb feeling in your cheeks after the dentist fixed a tooth?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Strangely, yes. :um



DYL Icees?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you like the smell of your own feet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl being in crowded places


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL the sound of your own voice?


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes. I'm surprised at how much higher it sounds recorded, though. Like, if someone plays back a message I left. 

DYL the smell of patchouli?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl electronic music


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of it


DYL snow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl long distant relationships


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like the shape of your nose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not at all 

Dyl your eggs scrambled


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes 

Do you like Earth Science?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure..though it's been awhile since I've taken a course on it

Dyl calculus


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

_f_(x) = no

Do you like scented candles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl psychics


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL hairy backs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl to sing


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooo...


DYL like pickles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl babysitting


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

no


DYL insane people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl ppl who are negative 24/7


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYL large dogs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl it when your PC automatically updates while you're using it


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure unless it asks to be rebooted

Do you like to trim your nose hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyl the sound a violin makes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

What about the sound of a saxophone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It sounds nice ya

Dyl making phone calls


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nooooo


DYL yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not at the moment 

Dyl the Chinese language


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No opinion


DYL oranges?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're ok

Dyl hash browns


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love 'em!


DYL bikinis?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. dyl alligators?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

as long as they don't try to eat me

do you like wine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl needles


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

They don't bother me (just had a flu shot today)


DYL pizza?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl the taste of cough medicine


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I like the strong menthol taste if it has it

Do you like my mustache? hon hon hon oui oui


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh yes me likey a lot

Dyl the smell of axe spray.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's OK

DYL any SAS member?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl getting your blood drawn


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't mind it.

DYL milkshakes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup!

Dyl your recent paycheck amount


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like the sci-fi aspect of the Divergent books?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Huh? :con


DYL your computer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really, needs better RAM and graphics card 

Dyl your parents


----------



## lemily (Sep 30, 2017)

-


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sometimes I do and sometimes I don't

do you like someone throwing you a surprise party?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl sprinkles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Cletis It's about a post-apocalyptic world where people are sorted into factions according to their personality types. The sci-fi aspect wasn't really developed _though_ because the author focused on the romance (yech) but the concept is still interesting, at least for me.

Sure

Do you like cheesy porn music on its own?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes, depends of its gud

Dyl tiled floors


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL carpet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope..all that dust 

Dyl Nickelodeon shows


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL watermelon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Of course 

Dyl dogs more than cats


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I suppose. I like both.


DYL the moon?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Dyl spam?


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

No.

Entomology?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl cold weather


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I love it

Do you like backpacks to messenger bags?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure, I've worn one before 

Dyl to hike


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yea.

Dyl bonfires?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Depends on how it's cooked

Do you like waking up early?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you kidding?


DYL girls?


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes.

Do you like tofu?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Dont think so.

Dyl salamanders?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl tree houses


----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)

Of course!

Boxing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure, wanna try it soon 

Dyl animals


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


DYL autumn leaves?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl to knit


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not know how to

Do you like keeping your stuff tidy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All the time, like organization 

Dyl group work


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really, but it does have its advantages

Do you like the grounds of the university you go to?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's alright I guess 

Dyl females more than males


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Depends on context, I think

Do you like how companies sell you their products based on emotions they elicit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely not 

Dyl taco trucks


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Is that a truck carrying tacos? Yes. I suppose.


Dyl vampire bats?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl candy canes


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

The sweet ones are okay lol.

Do you like candy corn? 🎃


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, haven't had those in awhile 

Dyl Halloween


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.

DYL your body?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not at all 

Dyl old people


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Uhm, maybe just photographs of them

Do you like Calvin and Hobbes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl DVD's


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL gorgeous women?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous, yes!

Do you like Rick and Morty?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Dyl Soccer


----------



## RickandMorty100years (Oct 6, 2017)

Nah 

Dyl playing video games


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like Adult Swim cartoons?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl your president


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No.

Do you like Van Gogh's works?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I suppose. :stu


DYL monkeys?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyl your friends


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess if I don't think about it too hard

do you like having your hair cut?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl nematodes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like your Miss Universe candidate for the next pageant?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk who it nor do I pay attention 

Dyl listening to study music


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nah


DYL tall leggy women?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like dogs with shaggy hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl scented candles


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't care about them.


DYL Mayonnaise?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl axe spray


----------



## snarygyder (Oct 6, 2017)

No

Legolas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyl bunny slippers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL autumn leaves?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl snow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl snakes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes (My limited intellect cannot comprehend why many people are freaked out by them)

Do you like your friend Dean if you have one


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat friend ;-;

Dyl carrot juice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Do you like the story of the Ugly Barnacle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, was trying to help a buddy out Ya know

Dyl to act


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL your job?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like _your_ job?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat job 

Dyl mac and cheese


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL baseball hats?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl vampires


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

No

DYL blunt talk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl polar bears


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you like the smell of burning coal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl the smell of a fresh new book


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sometimes..but it usually reminds me of school :afr

do you like singing like a bird?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If only I had such beautiful singing voice

Do you like the smell of the insides of the box of a freshly opened Apple product?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes but only if that product is an actual apple

do you like watching bugs live their lives?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Dyl brown spots on bananas


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

depends on the banana


dyl solving crimes and catching bad guys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl sugarless gum


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, I love sugarless gum,
Dyl seafood?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not at all

Dyl going to carnivals


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I used to like doing that. They don't seem to have them anymore around here.

do you like being upside down


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like having a snack before bed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl fake cheese


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Dyl going to SAS via Tapatalk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't use Tapatalk brah

Dyl photography


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess so

Do you like glossy print or matte?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

depends but matte prints seem less cheap 

do you like wearing clothes that flatter your figure?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl bees


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really


DYL mustard?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

on certain foods

do you like having your hairs sticking up because of static electricity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl graffiti art


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

some of it

do you like puppies licking your face?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl spicy food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh yea

Do you like elevator music?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably not, cause I take the stairs

do you like watching the night skies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When it ain't foggy ya

Dyl roasted pig


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, especially the crispy skin

Do you like heavy rain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh yeaaaaa

Dyl archaeology


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like melting slugs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl other humans


----------



## taylanicole (Jul 24, 2016)

Sometimes

Do you like mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

don't dislike but there's better

do you like speel checkers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe 

Dyl rats


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Do you like the smell of frying onions and garlic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's can be alright 

Dyl cleaning up after others


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ha!

Do you like trance music?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL Caramello bars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl ur relatives


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Most of 'em.


HYE been to Alaska?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl ice cream


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Do you like horses?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl your city


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah

Do you like how today went?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not at all 

Dyl cheap ppl


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't think you can buy them

do you like mustaches?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whai of course 

Dyl Snapchat filters


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not use Snapchat 

Do you like Emma Watson?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl going to concerts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like rats?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No but I like the Pokemon Ratticate.

Next poster, do you like Donald Trump?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like Stephen King's books?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A few 

Dyl your wife


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't have one.


DYL celery?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl doing cardio workouts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes


DYL watermelon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl potato chips


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like wireless headphones?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure, beats tangled cords that's for sure 

Dyl lizards


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess. :stu


DYL strange people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl ice cold water


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL Burger King?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mmm yea

Dyl destruction


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Scenes in movies, sure

Do you like Stanger Things?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never watched it

Dyl whales


----------



## XoLulu (Nov 2, 2017)

yeah whales are fantastic

Dyl The Weeknd? (The singer)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl dogs


----------



## Pigeonrescue (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes
Do you like pigeons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're alright 

Dyl hamsters


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really


DYL guns?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl violent movies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYL autumn?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes. I like seasons.

Do you like beer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl landscape photography


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL SNL?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl salad croutons


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


DYL thousand island salad dressing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl writing essays


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL cleaning your house?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure,can't have it being dirty 

Dyl lasagna


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL pizza?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl maggots


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eww

Do you like casual games?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl clean laundry smell


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL clean underwear?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Of course 

Dyl your house


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really


DYL your car?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat car 

Dyl puppies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL kittens?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl bunk beds


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess so

Do you like to sleep on the top of the bunk bed or the bottom one?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bottom 

Dyl leeches


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL cloudy days?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl pet tarantulas


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaas

Dyl painting your nails


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nooooo


DYL women's feet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only if it has fungus 

Dyl shaving your legs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nooooo


DYL snow cones?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl driving long distances


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

As long as I'm driving.

Do you like crossword puzzles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Dyl to read while walking around


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like wearing a cap?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes.

do you like climbing stuff?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl playing soccer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like the running but never really played except for messing around

do you like waste basket basketball?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeshh

Dyl clowns


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure 

DYL cheap haircut places?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyl shoe laces


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sher

DYL house flies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyl museums


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like that mexican food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That Mexican food is ok

Dyl animal crackers


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I liked to play with them but don't remember them having much taste


do you like being at the top or the bottom of a human pyramid?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Top

Dyl orange joose


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I like a glass after doing something aerobic

do you like any certain flavor of popsicle?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Jackfruit is my favorite

Do you like the concept of working from your home indefinitely?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely not.

Dyl chicken tenders


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah, sure

Do you like Grave of the Fireflies?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

What is that

Do you like Almonds? I sure do.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl science courses


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

most of them

do you like being asked your opinion?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl skittles


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not enough to pay for them

do you like songs without any singing in them?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl reading encyclopedias


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well wikipedia 

do you like wearing uncomfortable shoes that look great?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Dyl KFC


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really, but I sometimes hit up the Taco Bell half in those hybrids. Black bean burritos are tasty to me.

do you like pumpkin pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's delish

Dyl whales


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I miss the ocean

do you like food that comes in letters?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl laser pointers


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, that ******* is hard to catch

do you like filling your head with useless information?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Dyl reading Manga


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like walking in the city?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl airports


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, they're full of zombies

Do you like Surface-branded computing devices?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shuure..if you're talking about Microsoft surface tablets 

Dyl being a couch potato


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I haven't sat in our couch in a very long time.

Do you like hand-held gaming consoles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure they can be fun

Dyl milkshakes


----------



## Anthony L (Nov 13, 2017)

I like the taste, not the calories

Do you like green smoothies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl unexpected visitors


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

depends on the visitor

do you like having your back vigorously scratched right in the middle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only if its itchy 

Dyl driving long distances


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like Ed Sheeran?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Overrated so not really

Dyl reading the book before watching the movie of it or vise versa


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably the movie because it irritates me when they leave things out or completely change the story.

do you like to swing higher and higher with your feet touching the sky?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl visiting abandoned places


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but I don't do that as much as I should

did you like getting a big zit right in the middle of your forehead when it came time to get your official picture taken?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hell yeah

do you like giving nicknames to random objects in your house?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyl tasting the salt off your arm


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

From time to time, sure

Do you like shaking your butt when no one's around?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu xD

Dyl swimming in the ocean


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like the swing more than any other playground equipment even to this very day?!


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Nope

Do you like Future? (rapper)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell naw

Dyl nightvision goggles


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

They're pretty cool

Dyl haunted houses.


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Do you like south american music?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U didn't answer the question, but to answer yours, shure. 

Dyl tennis


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Amon said:


> U didn't answer the question, but to answer yours, shure.
> 
> Dyl tennis


 Oh sorry!, I didn't understand that "Dyl" stands for "Do you like"

I have never been on haunted houses and I don't think I'll like to visit one.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, not a fan of tennis.

DYL table tennis?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

it's fun, but I haven't done it for a while and don't think I'm very good at it

do you like cold pizza?


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't even like pizza no much, I've tasted it less than 5 times in my life.

Do you like The Wu-Tang Clan's music?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl the beach


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

it's good though I think I prefer hiking in the mountains

do you like having your knee squeezed as a sign of affection?


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Hell no, way too many people.

Do you like Hunter X Hunter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never watched it 

Dyl overrated things


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh, mine was for the beach thing, but he posted before me. 

For the knee squeezing thing, ugh...I think it's a more of a male thing to do to a female, but...I guess? Any sign of affection usually feels good.

I'll make my more general. 

Do you like anime?


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

You people are killing me. I'm out of this thread, LOL.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure, have a list of ones to watch 

Dyl to read outdoors more than indoors


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nah, I mostly read ebooks which is hard to do in sunshine

Dyl pubs/bars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not at all 

Dyl sharks


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I think they hate me

do you like writing songs about math?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

How did u know 

Dyl it when your cat brings u a ded mouse


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no ;-;

do you like having philosophical conversations with spiders you've found on your ceiling?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, it's all about how many legs you need to be happy and in harmony with the universe

do you like being in charge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl working as a cashier


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have never tried being one, but I'd imagine no

Do you like family reunions?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell no, I avoid em

Dyl being independent


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like zoos


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I like zoos.

Dyl comics?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure 

Dyl Pacman


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

I do

Dyl Forests at night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl to paint


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

I guess so but I suck

Dyl heatwaves


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely nawt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, I don't like heatwaves.

DYL lobster?


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

As in food? Don't know, I'm poor, never had that kind of food.

As an animal? Yeah, sure, they look funny, but I also didn't see one at all irl, just on pictures/videos. Don't think I would get my hands near them, though.

DYL Skydiving?


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Yeah, I think I'd do it

Dyl cleaning your house


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl the cold


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes

Do you like salmon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyl sleeping outdoors


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Yeah, if a tent counts

Dyl drinking spirits straight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had that before so I can't say 

Dyl to workout


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, but I've not been too good at it recently.

do you like flunking and failing stuff so you can learn from it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I suppose 

Dyl chopped onions in your food


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not particularly

do you like playing chess in your mind?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl napping


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish I could

do you like sharing your drink with another person?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ick..no

Dyl visiting the zoo


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL taking a poop?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I love it!

Do you like dehydrated water?


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

Nope
Do you like Chinese food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl pineapple flavored meatballs


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

that doesn't sound very good

do you like taking bubble baths?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Dyl self driven vehicles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Once the technology matures, sure

Do you like Zombie Tsunami?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl venomous snakes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, though I have only handled a couple

do you like taking naps outside while it's raining?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL fresh mountain air?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl pineapple


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah

DYL gasoline?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl the smell of fresh laundry


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

more of a freshly cut grass person

do you like keeping a journal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl your best friend


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm not sure if I have one (the issue's with me against people)

Do you like real-time strategy games?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl Your house


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yah sure

Do you like having background noise while you're doing something else?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only if its nawt too distracting

Dyl soggy crackers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL milk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl watching movies on VHS


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Back when I had one, yes.

Dyl watching paint dry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Dyl drinking chunky milk


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I can't drink milk

Dyl Led Zeppelin


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep.

Dyl The Godfather movies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never watched them

Dyl burritos


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Had one yesterday.

Dyl horror movies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The best kind of movies

Dyl being a couch potato


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Ashamed to admit it, but yes.

Dyl the color black


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL tacos?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Sure.

Dyl staring into the oblivion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl clam chowder


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL ketchup on your french fries?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I live for it.

Dyl playing Rock, Paper, Scissors by yourself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl going to zoos


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

When they're free of people, sure.

Dyl talking to yourself in the mirror?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

No. It depresses me.

Dyl Nature


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yup.

Dyl playing ding dong ditch


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Never tried it. Interested though.

Dyl skateboarding


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Never really got into it.

Dyl Dystopian movies


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Some of them.

Dyl scuba diving


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never done that 

Dyl bugs


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes except roaches.

Dyl weight lifting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyl mowing the lawn


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

No.

Dyl camping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea though it's been awhile

Dyl working in an office


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never worked in an office


DYL Playboy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl your job


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes I do.

Dyl Peach cobbler


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love it!


DYL beets?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl raw onion


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yuck

Dyl crabs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl to swim


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Sure

Dyl exotic animals


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl photography


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like the smell of frying garlic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl to hunt


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

No

Dyl to spin around until you get really dizzy and collapse


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl popping pimples


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nah

Dyl smashing your head into mirrors


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

No

Dyl to Sew


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl to pray


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not as much as I should.


DYL Christmas?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope

Dyl the smell of coffee


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL insects?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl your cooking skills


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Not really

Dyl isolating yourself in a single room


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.


DYL snow?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes

Do you like cilantro?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Sure

Dyl working out


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorta

Dyl to be on a boat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl mozzarella sticks


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya.


Dyl jalapeno cheddar poppers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyl squirrels


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

As long as they keep out of my garden 

Do you like macaroons?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I've never had one.

Dyl Black Sabbath.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl listening to heavy metal


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL 80's music?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes

Do you like Reality TV shows?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nah

Dyl root beer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

surprisingly, not really

do you like getting smacked in the face with a snowball?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nobody's ever gotten me.

Dyl Pop-Tarts


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes(except fruit flavored ones)

Dyl Smores


----------



## Ksenona (Oct 3, 2017)

No.
Milk?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Sure. I can't drink it anymore, though.

Dyl slushies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyl changing diapers


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't tried yet, but I'd imagine no

Do you like long bus rides (at least 3 hours)?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Depends where I'm going.

Dyl Burritos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyl moths


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Not particularly.

Do you like clowns?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're alright 

Dyl jelly


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess not since I haven't had any for a long while

do you like getting gift cards instead of presents?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I actually like a present. It shows they actually thought of you.


DYL cold weather?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl making appointments thru the phone


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

No. I dread 

Dyl parties


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I usually only go for the food

Do you like Snapchat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl Instagram


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like Aztec art?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't say since I haven't looked at any 

Dyl banana ketchup


----------



## mysticpanda (Dec 20, 2017)

Never had colcannon. 

Greek salad?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure

do you like seeds on your buns?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL pickles?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Love them.

Dyl Ranch dressing


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No!


DYL hamburgers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl looking at the mirror


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

¿Do you like being a beefy man (if you are)?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If by "beefy" you mean muscular, then yeah, I like it.


DYL big crowds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyl quiet libraries


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Not unless it's also empty.

Dyl leaving the house?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Dyl hiding in the bushes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes No

Do you like listening to neighbors sing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyl fast food


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes 

do you like Christmas music


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

No

Dyl nerds(not the candy)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, most people are nerds and I don't dislike people

do you like living where you're living?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyl dead forums


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't

Do you like campfire


----------



## Notgoingout (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah

do you like pianos?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like the course you're taking/took?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yap

Dyl to dumpster dive


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL clam chowder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl your recent paycheck amount


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL


DYL broccoli?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl alien history


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's a sort of obsession

Do you like crabs and shrimp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak noo

Dyl being a thief


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe, if I was good enough to get away with it

do you like people asking you stupid questions?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

of course

do you like spreading lies for fun?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, especially if it leads to someone getting arrested 

do you like pitting your friends against each other?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat friends 

Dyl disaster bred


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't know what that is

Do you like Thomas and Friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl reading dictionary definitions


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes 

Do you like watching sports channels


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

do you like getting drunk with Satan?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah ppl don't like me 

Dyl banana sandwiches


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but Elvis did.


DYL crazy people?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

No

Do you like to cuddle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeep

Dyl living alone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I've no experience doing so, but as long as I'll be self-sustaining, maybe I would

Do you like mountain lions?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rawr...no

Dyl watching medical videos


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not at all

DYL watching science documentaries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyl Kindle tablets


----------



## anxietyconquerer (Dec 11, 2017)

No

Dyl Brazilian food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl smoking weed


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Never done it

Dyl frolicking through sunny fields
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl it when ur mail is opened


----------



## MagnoliaForest (Dec 29, 2017)

Noooooo 

Do you like to eat pastries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl napping on the roof


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, I don't like heights.

Do you like classical music?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyl Math


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Ya

Dyl the end part of the bread loaf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl exotic pets


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Ya

Dyl Wendy's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mmm

Dyl instrumental music


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do

Do you like mashed potatoes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes

do you like lobster?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl long walks


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Depends on where


DYL crystal meth?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The best 

Dyl horror movies


----------



## bostonsFinest (Dec 30, 2017)

Amon said:


> The best
> 
> Dyl horror movies


Of course. Current favorite is Rubber lol

Do you like ... Going to the beach alone at night and singing along to songs? Let's get specific

Sent from my SM-J727U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Going to the beach alone at night? Haven't yet, though an intriguing concept 
Singing along to songs, yes


Do you like New Year's resolutions?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, because I never keep them



DYL New Year's Eve parties?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

What parties? 
DYL hot guys, specifically ones that are avoidant?

-cough- @AvoidantGuy -cough-


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, I think I'd rather have a girlfriend.

DYL coloring?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL rodents?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl dinner rolls


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL hot dogs?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Yes
> 
> DYL hot dogs?


I'm not rlly attracted to dogs, so no. 
DYL me?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe

Dyl corn bread?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

loneranger said:


> *Maybe*
> 
> Dyl corn bread?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


You have no idea how much this means to me. Idk if i could have handled the rejection xD. 
Corn bread is yummy so hellz yes.
DYL... rock n' roll?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, depending on what rock n roll really is

do you like wearing perfume/cologne?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> yeah, depending on what rock n roll really is
> 
> do you like wearing perfume/cologne?


Yes. I love snuggling up to a girl wearing nice perfume. I also like smelling good and girls have told me they love it when i wear cologne. 
DYL mary jane?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL bratwurst?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyl watching random videos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

DYL stuffed animals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl solving algebraic equations


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Nope

Dyl Cardi B


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never heard of her 

Dyl heights


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Not really.


Dyl sardines?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyl slow traffic


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Heck no.

Dyl to eat crabs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Crabs from the ocean, yes. Yum.


DYL Gatorade?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not so much... I usually hydrate/replenish salt with water and a couple of pretzels

do you like doing things that give you an adrenaline rush?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends on wat type of thing 

Dyl Samsung products


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes I do. I own one.

Dyl social media


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL hot women?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like cold ones?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyl the moderators


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No (you changed your question)


DYL missiles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl onions


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Occasionally.


DYL long-winded speeches?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Do you like being in a threesome (not the sexual sort )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl to kill bugs


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes, cockroaches

Do you like to chat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends on the mood

Dyl snakes


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

No

Do you like peanut butter jelly bean sandwich?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Dyl board games


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Depends on the game. I'd say yes as a general rule.

DYL tools. Like the stuff they sell at hardware stores.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, it's a guy thing unless you're a woman

do you like on the day that you decide that you want to eat healthily that someone brings something in that looks sinfully delicious?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyl cosmic radiation


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love it


DYL family parties?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, I avoid them 

Dyl chihuahuas


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

don't dislike them, but I am a bigger dog sort of person.

do you like spinning in chairs?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Only for a short time.

Do you like being hit by a lightning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Dyl the ocean


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

Do you like yelling at people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only at infantz

Dyl decomposition


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Only decomposition of synthetic material in nature 

Do you like using "DYL" in instead of "Do you like"?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah because I'm lazy, got a problem with that? :bah

Dyl sitting on eggs to keep them warm


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah

Do you like camping?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah, it's been so long tho

Dyl dancing in front of a pigeon audience


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

An intriguing concept, but haven't tried that yet 

Do you like milking something for what it's worth?


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL (Aug 15, 2017)

Yea

Dyl talking with pigeons?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only on Monday's 

Dyl the smell of car fumes


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

no, i have very sensitive sense of smell.

do you like fireworks


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love 'em!


DYL Taco Bell?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl noisy neighbors


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooo...


DYL McDonald's?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no they're more like this tempting evil and I eat their fries sometimes :cry 

dyl cigars


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL dates? (the fruit)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

not really

Dyl French fries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl Pit bulls


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL kittens?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure 

Dyl the Physical Sciences


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess... :stu

DYL fish?


----------



## Hutetu (Apr 26, 2017)

Some... I like Salmon 

DYL mayonnaise?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl ghosts


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

no, they scare the sh*t out of me every time i hear them

dyl to go camping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyl to hike


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I love it. Have to get back to it more often. It helps keep me sane

do you like the pressure of having to cram for something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely not 

Dyl ice cream


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do

What about completely melted ice cream?


----------



## cdiggity (May 30, 2013)

No

Do you like flat soda?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl to day dream


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.


DYL raisins?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're ok

Dyl attending concerts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only with the right people

Do you like your current skool


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's alright 

Dyl to drive at night


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes my favourite time

dyl the ocean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyl long school lectures


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

No

Do you like to sing along with a song you listen?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Johnny Walker said:


> No
> 
> Do you like to sing along with a song you listen?


if I really love it

dyl tea


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

DYL stinkbugs?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yes.
> 
> DYL stinkbugs?


no and they are a b*tch to kill.

dyl road trips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They can be fun

Dyl long walks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

What about you?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes

Do you like to exercise?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah 

Dyl to Twerk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sometimes when I'm sure I'm alone at home

Do you like eating sugar by the spoon full?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nooo

Dyl Banana ketchup


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never tried it.


DYL Nestle bars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're ok

Dyl high quality photos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL smart phones?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl women with armpit hair


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No uke


DYL women with leg hair?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eh, no

Do you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyl rats


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like VR technology


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea, it's real fun 

Dyl foot massages


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had one.

DYL cinnamon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl brain massages


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


DYL clam chowder?


----------



## Luv2Laugh (Jun 25, 2013)

Meh. Depends on the day haha.

Do you like macaroni and cheese please?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sometimes I like the homemade baked version. Loved the Kraft Mac n cheese with the powder growing up.


do you like solving puzzles that can cause frustration until you've figured them out?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K

Dyl small doggos


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A sure

Do you like beer and pizza?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Pizza, yes. Beer, no.


DYL Taco Bell?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

some of the stuff, but nothing completely slathered in cheese 

do you like to dress up and look pretty?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rarely

Dyl chicken soup


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like Tekken?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really

Dyl reading the nutritional facts of food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only read them when there's absolutely nothing else to read

Do you like bread


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL Burger King?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyl Jack in the Box curly fries


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't tried yet

Do you like Star Trek?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl Polaroid cameras?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

¿Do you like mainstream geek culture?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nope

Do you like talk radio?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL frozen custard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyl the color pink


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Depends on where that color is at

Do you like public restrooms


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

it depends. there are some that are not that bad and others that could be packed and made into the next biochemical bomb.

dyl scary movies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl microwaving more than using a stove top


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes 

do you like fast food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl small animals


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you?


----------



## ronordar (Dec 3, 2017)

It depends on how annoying they are.
Do you like the scent of falling leaves in autumn?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes (I love seasons)

Do you like filling out surveys?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl hot weather


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL American Football?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't care for it 

Dyl Trump


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes :laugh:

Dyl the British Royal Family?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Neutral

Do you like drinking milk from a bottle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Who told u about that :um

Dyl drinking beer from a straw


----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

No. I don't like beer.

Reading?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes. Love it.
DYL taking a big poop after a long day?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


Do you like turtles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're alright 

Dyl long showers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL dogs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl infant food


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL the new Diet Coke flavors?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Haven't tried it yet

Dyl public transportation


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL air travel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never traveled by plane or anything close..yet


Dyl the silence at night


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you like strawberry flavor in general?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYL 7 Eleven?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nachos chilli w/ cheese pls

Dyl walking alone at night


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


DYL large family gatherings?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not at all

Dyl tangled earphones


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Who would like zat?

Do you like the British accent?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure 

Dyl playing in mud


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ye

Do you like wearing shoos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Of courrse

Dyl watching gore videos


----------



## hyliankitten (Jan 31, 2018)

Noooo that kinda stuff freaks me out

Do you like drinking pickle juice?


----------



## weepingcamellia (Feb 2, 2018)

No

Do you like skateboards?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL Betta fish?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl ghosts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like boiled peanuts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're alright 

Dyl bathing in rice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noe

Do you like the smell of a freshly mown lawn?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Dyl dog noses


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, they're cold and wet.


DYL Sun Chips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure, haven't had those in awhile

Dyl to garden


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A little


DYL raspberries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl the smell of onions


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A bit, not too much

Do you like the shape of your ears?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyl watching silent films


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Dyl potato & leek soup?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it. :stu


DYL hot showers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not too hot

Dyl protesters


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only the peaceful ones


DYL Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issues?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, magazines like that just make me feel insecure

Do you like Tim Cook?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really, Steve Jobs 4ever

Dyl children


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


DYL beaches?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you like Comic Sans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah *Grabs shield*

Dyl ur country


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

No

Dyl Corn bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl country music


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of it


DYL your body?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not at all 

Dyl ur state


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL your little pinky?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyl lizards


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure; they're cute and funny little creatures

Do you like Stanger Things?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never watched it so I can't say

Dyl spider webs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL warm weather?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really

Dyl having a clean house


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes but not immaculate, has to be lived in.

Dyl any 90s music?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Of course

Dyl modern music?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not so much


DYL Popsicles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl baking more than cooking


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'll go with the latter

Do you like Owl City?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only a few of their songs 

Dyl pigeon soup


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it, never will.


DYL 1980's Playboys?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think most of them are dead except Bill Cosby

do you like being nudged by your pet when she wants something


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Of course

Dyl burritos?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ugh, pass

Do you like corn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl to dance


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I was born to dance. Okay, that's a lie.

Do you like mango shake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl breaking the rules


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like Mario Kart?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's alright, play it sometimes 

Dyl running on a treadmill


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Absolutely!

Do you like being alone?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

For the most part, but every so often I get lonely.

Do you like diet soda?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really

Dyl internet challenges (Cinnamon challenge, ice bucket, etc)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No.

Do you?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Dyl the colour yellow?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

No

Dyl Hot Pockets


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Never been curious enough to try one.

Dyl spicy food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyl poking a fat animal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Who wouldn't like that

Do you like water


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

To drink? Sure. Not much of a swimmer, though.

DYL staying up all night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Dyl solving complex math problems


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No!

Do you like jazz musik?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl people


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Generally no

Do you like large dog breeds?


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes

Dyl gelato?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, but too expensive

Do you like volcanoes?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes

Dyl corn dogs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl heights


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Absolutely!

Do you like rainy days?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Do you like Nike trainers?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know. :stu


DYL corn dogs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl rude customers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL loud music?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl motorcycles


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL hot rods?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl foot massages


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had one


DYL cream soda?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyl scammers


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No; who would?

Do you like Scooby Doo?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyl designer labels?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not usually, not worth the money. If I get it as a gift maybe.

DYL peanut butter on apples?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it

Dyl to fish


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No.

DYL asparagus?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Do you like eating ice cream after spending time at the beach?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Sure why not. 

DYL eating out?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do, usually with family or friends

Do you like lemonade?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes.

DYL sports?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Playing them shure, watching it on TV nu

Dyl knives


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No I have a very mild phobia of knives, especially chopping vegetables and such.

Dyl K-pop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyl playing with Barbies


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Of course who wouldn't?

Dyl blowing bubbles?


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Hmmm sure lmao

Dyl cross-dressing?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Do you like to doodle?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. I mean I'd love to be able to draw but I can't and I don't doodle so I guess the answer is no.

DYL @Amon?


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Don't really know him/her but sure. 

Dyl going to the beach?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do

Do you like alien stickers  on your face?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYL strawberry ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl snails


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

They are okay to look at. I don't like them as escargot.

Do you like wearing a fragrance?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

It's okay. But I'm allergic and also hyper sensitive too stimuli so if it's a light one yeah sure. But if it's strong then probably no.

Do you like swimming?


----------



## Blorange (Feb 9, 2018)

Yup! I don't do it nearly often enough though.

Do you like jogging?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

From time to time, sure. Much better if I have my comrades with me; less anxiety.

Do you like CBT?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, I find it helpful.

DYL meditating?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL blueberries?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really; prefer strawberries

Do you like walking around naked in your house?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really naked. I don't want to traumatize any pets


do you like being told what to do?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm fine with direction but if I get told to do what I was already going to do, I get a little annoyed. 

Do you like snacks/snacking?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hell yeah

DYL scary movies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl to arm wrestle


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No!

Do you like coconut pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl to bite ur toenails


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No, not flexible enough.

Dyl rodents?


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

Only domestic ones, otherwise NOPE

Dyl to blow bubbles?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Given the opportunity, sure!

Do you like working out/bodybuilding?


----------



## DaemonK (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes. 

Indonesian food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyl reading about strange missing person cases


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like alien abduction stories?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really, don't really believe those that much 

Dyl graffiti art


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like bathing at the beach?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Sure when no one else is there to be subjected to such a thing.

Dyl crunching ice cubes?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyl The latest American president?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No :bah

Dyl crossword puzzles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes


DYL chess?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like The Person Above Me thread?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Sure

Dyl wearing sunglasses?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl cleaning the yard


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Not really D:<

Dyl cleaning the house and disinfecting things?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah, especially when someone is sick 

Dyl oatmeal


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes especially with peanut butter.

Dyl vegetables?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Some..

Dyl to swim


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah kinda especially in natural water.

Dyl to walk around the house in your bare feet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes

Dyl looking into mirrors


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Nooo D:

Dyl cilantro?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nom nom

Dyl kids


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eh, not really

Do you like pineapple juice?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

No! I hate hate hate pineapple juice. Pineapples ruin my tongue! 

DYL twizzlers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyl looking at the moon


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes

Dyl pomegranates?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like musicals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl haunted houses


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yess

Dyl window shopping?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

No

Do you like... meditation?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, but it's just so difficult, almost impossible for me and my constantly racing thoughts. 

Do you like Formula 1 racing?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Can't say I do. Haven't seen it.

Dyl sour candies?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like dancing in the dark while listening to your favorite song?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lel...how did u know...

Dyl curly french fries


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, why not

Do you like your classmates


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl poor hygiene


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No

Dyl the smell of wet dog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It doesn't bother me 

Dyl collecting pennies


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No but I have a lucky gold penny that I keep.

Dyl microwave dinners?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyl using a Tablet more than a laptop


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Sometimes

Dyl popcorn?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I prefer chips

Do you like accessing SAS from Tapatalk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl landscape photography


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah

Dyl amusement parks?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like Daring Fireball (John Gruber's Apple-centric site)?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Huh? :stu


DYL Russians?


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

Love em

Do you like butts?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Depends on whom it belongs to.


DYL loud noises?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl chewing on ice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do

Do you like joining technology-centric e.g. Apple Insider, The Verge, GSMArena site comment sections/forums?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, but I like watching their videos sometimes and others like DetroitBorg

Dyl crying in front of your friends


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't done that yet LOL - nor ever will!

Do you like people with beards and eyepatches?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah sure 

Dyl deep conversations with the mirror


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No. You do that?

Do you like goats of all forms and sizes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess

Dyl cleaning up horse manure


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you like getting vaccinated?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

hell no

do you like amon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hell no yeah!

DYL drilling?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah. Not on my self, not on others. 


DYL MMA?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

MMA? The sports thing? No.
Do you like masturbating?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm pure 

Dyl jumping on the bed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oooooh 

Sure, when I was a child

Do you like coffee?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL Russian coffee?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk

Dyl to house clean


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sometimes

Do you like romantic comedies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really

Dyl sausages more than donuts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I love donuts 

Do you like ketchup or mayonnaise?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol

And both is fine 

Dyl to relax on the beach


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haha!

I do

Do you like lettuce on its own?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah

And not really 

Dyl to read by the fireplace


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

We do not have a fire place (being in the tropics) so I just read on my bed

Do you like scratching an itch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl to think about embarassing moments of the past before u go to bed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No but it keeps happening nonetheless

Do you like French people?


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sure.

Dyl canned peaches?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyl hot weather?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes.
Do you like racing games?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl doing laundry


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like Spotify?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't say as I don't use it

Dyl public speaking


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Hell no 
Do you like documentaries?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of 'em.


DYL mountains?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you like blueberry muffins?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Dyl card games


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of 'em.


DYL basketball?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl relaxing in a jacuzzi


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like shaving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, don't like the shaving bumps

Dyl the smell of wet dog


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If they're newly shampooed, then sure

Do you like Of Monsters and Men?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

do you like going out to eat?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Do you like any sports?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

somewhat unfortunately, I think it eats up too much of my time.


do you like to go first or go last better?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Depends on the mood, when im confident i go first.

Do you like to read fiction?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl cheese sticks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like chunky peanut butter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl walking around in the dark


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah no one can see my face that way lol
dyl stormy weather?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rain, yes. Snow, no.


DYL beautiful, big-breasted women?


----------



## MTFHR (Mar 6, 2018)

tupac?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah he was pretty goood.
Dyl boxing?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Used to. Not so into it now. :stu


DYL beautiful, big-breasted women?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

How could I not? lol
Dyl big breasted men?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl big breasted chicken


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ehh

Do you like seagulls?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I suppose. (Although they are noisy and poop on my car)


DYL storm sewers?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Not since I seen a clown in one.
DYL pigeons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Bad drivers


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, makes the roads more dangerous and exciting.
Dyl chillies


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Nope.
Do you like cheese?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's alright

Do you like Imagine by John Lennon?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes.
Do you like Imagine Dragons?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Sort of 

Do you like the mystery of life


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Usually.


DYL Slurpees?


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Nope

Lonely days?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hate 'em but have them everyday.


DYL high heels (on women)?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like kinky things?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe 

Dyl hang drying your clothes


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.
Do you like meditation?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes.

Do you like the ocean?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sure

do you like folk music?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
DYL peach cobbler?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love it!


DYL Wal-Mart?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

We don't have those here

Do you like the planet Mars?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes.


DYO drawing avatars of yourself?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do, and I didn't know I did until someone pointed it out recently

Do you like snorkeling?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I've never done it but I sure would like to.


DYL killing people who do stupid things?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only on Sundays 

Dyl to bark


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Only at nights.


DYL fried eggs?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyl tea?


----------



## ephemeral skies (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes

Dyl singing in the shower?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Kinda.
Do you like night?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL streams?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Not sure, never been on one.

Do you like Halloween?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like watching the stars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyl Minecraft


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYL sunny, warm days?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure as long as there's a breeze


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Do you like listening to the rain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's calming so yah

Dyl puking after being drunk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No! It's, like, totally the worst feeling ever!

Do you like back rubs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're ok

Dyl karate chopping your enemies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If I had such skill then sure!

Do you like the concept of entropy?


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

No clue.

DYL The Beatles?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes

do you like doing yoga in an elevator?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't like doing Yoga anywhere.


DYL beautiful women?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like handsome men?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lel hmm..

Dyl banana ice cream


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, though I've never tried it

Do you like Taylor Swift?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't listen to her music 

Dyl Katy Perrys dance with Migos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL classic cars?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, they look interesting

Do you like modern interior design?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl heights


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like Skype?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not so much now, especially with the redesign 

Dyl hot cocoa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oops double post :bah


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure do

Do you like news on politics?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

No.

Dyl almond butter


----------



## Eyoga888 (Feb 17, 2018)

loneranger said:


> No.
> 
> Dyl almond butter


Never tried it.

DYL porn?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

No. Coffee and peanut butter are my addictions.

Dyl zuchini


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl Ebay more than Amazon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL swimsuit models?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess

Do you like being close with females than with your own gendeR?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer females... :yes



DYL to go barefoot?


----------



## ChronicDepression (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes i'm barefoot right now


turkey?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's alright

Do you like the Beatles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah

Do you like California Girls?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not familiar with them

Do you like the feel of the sun on late afternoons?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl carnivals


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes


DYL beaches?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl Blackout Curtains


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like cupcakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl wild animals


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sometimes

Dyl danish pastries?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL people that don't shower as often as they should?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If they smell that bad, then no

Do you like talking about scary stories late at night with your friends?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds like fun!

Dyl greasy foods


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Dyl eggs, bacon etc?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl nosey ppl


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

No, not at all

Dyl sweet and sour sauce?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL income taxes?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope, I think it's ridiculous that individuals get taxed on income, while businesses are taxed on profits (income - expenses). If a business can get tax deductions on expenses that are necessary to keep the business running (eg. office rent, business lunches, equipment, tools) then people should also be able to deduct the things necessary for them to keep working (rent, food, education & training, medicine, transport, etc.) from their tax.

DYL pets?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


DYL trout?


----------



## Venus444 (Mar 21, 2018)

yes.

Honey?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, yeah.


Butter?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah, sure

Do you like Mark Zuckerberg?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

He's my 2nd favourite fictional android

DYL extremely spicy food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl cutting too much of your toenail


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love it!


DYL wind?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, especially in the summer.

Do you like rain?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, unless it goes on for days.


DYL big surprises?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like sleeping in on the weekends?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyl growing your own food


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.


DYL cinnamon rolls?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure do

Dyl watching surgery videos


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Nope.

Do you like going to bars?


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

No do you like radishes?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like sniffing flowers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Dyl petting bees


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Uhm, pass

Do you like doing repetitive things?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't mind it depends what it is

Dyl flying on a plane?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I would if I wasn't claustrophobic. 

DYL tapping your fingernails against a hard wood desk?

(don't lie)


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

that's one of my hobbies

do you like making faces out of pizza toppings?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I do... :con


DYL large social gatherings?


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

No do u like frienemies


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

No

Do you like ****boys


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like listening to video game OSTs?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes

do you like cooking/eating foods with rosemary?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, especially in roasted potatoes.

Do you like coffee?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyl fresh soup?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

Do you like decaf coffee?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not a coffee person

Do you like Ancient Aliens, the TV show?


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

No dont know it do u like church?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's alright tho it's been a long time since I last attended 

Dyl to paint


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, if I feel like it

Do you like baked beans from a can?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas sir

Dyl playing in a children's playground when no one else is around?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do

Do you like ham and egg sandwiches


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sometimes, but I'm more of a sausage & egg kind of person.

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

As long as it's not _too_ spicy.

DYL Taco Bell?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No

Do you like guacamole?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't tried that

Do you like your current situation in life?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Absolutely not.

Do you / did you like school?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice & quiet 

Dyl talking to strangers


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only on important matters

Do you like your current medication, if you have any?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't use any 

Dyl playing volleyball


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

In general, yes. 

Dyl talking to attractive (attractive to you) strangers?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I like talking to anyone who I find interesting in 1 minute or less. Attractive or not.

Do you like Sangria?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Absolutely not

Do you like pet parents?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

People who say they're parents to their pets? Have no feelings towards them. Try the real thing

Do you like Chicken Parmesan?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck no! Bleh.... *vomits* 

But uh, DYL engaging in philosophical inquiry (seemingly a bit scary)?


----------



## grass (Mar 27, 2018)

GeomTech said:


> Heck no! Bleh.... *vomits*
> 
> But uh, DYL engaging in philosophical inquiry (seemingly a bit scary)?


Sure, it'd be kinda fun.

Do you like watching natural disaster footage?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No....


DYL firearms?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like barbequed cow?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love BBQ beef, yes. :yes


DYL salmon?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

The wildcaught kind, yes especially; but yes in general. 

DYL engaging in philosophical debates?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl to lap dance


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, no. 

DYL reading books regarding different philosophies?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really, just the gist of each philosophy 

Do you like General Discussion section of SAS?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl collecting seashells


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, no. 

DYL Coming up with you own philosophies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uhm, no

Dyl your current job


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

It's ok, i dont hate it for sure

Do you like pancakes?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure

do you like dressing up to go to an event?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.
Do you like Family Guy?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I loved it when it first came out in the late '90s, but haven't watched it in years; it seems like it sucks today, as do all of MacFarlane's properties.

Do you like Howard Stern?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not really

Do you like to eat peas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl your hair


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL brunettes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes I do, and a lot at that. 

DYL philosophy class?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really

Dyl to hike


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Love to dyl smoking?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't smoke

Do you like jogging at dawn?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL tacos?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure

do you find Bill Murray to be funny?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very


DYL Sierra Mist?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um... It's Ok. 

DYL logic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok

Dyl food eating contests


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Pepsi?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No

Do you like Mexican food?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Most of it

Coke?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes (Coca-Cola)

Diet Dr. Pepper?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hell naw

DYL clowns?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooooo...

Doritos?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like pilgrimages to your holy land of choice?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, don't revere any lands as "holy"; so a resounding no. 

DYL pointing out logical fallacies?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

not

bank holidayzzz...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl breaking the rules


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Kind of, even though it could be scary at times. 

DYL logic puzzles?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sometimes

Dyl taking care of your appearance?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Seems like too much work; so not really. 

DYL exploring ideas?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I suppose...


DYL Clif Bars?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't know what that is

Do you like the feeling of a rotating cotton swab in your ears?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck no! Gah, it's giving me those weird tingly feelings now. 

DYL mulling over abstract ideas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyl being a couch potatoe


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*nobody wants discuss any weather*

basics smalltalkies

I adore strong wind, rain when sails are hoisted to make the most fun of it

however
most dismal is social: weather uncontrollable, random chaos
denied anything
no job
no friends
when the social wind blows: no money
rejection from any angle
hate
dislike
stores closed

networks clogged
roads
silicon
copper
aerials

nazi fix it

reduce population now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dyl long commute hrs


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Nope.

Do you like eating alone at restaurants?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't mind

Do you?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not really, I have once I think on a lunch break from work

Do you like vintage jeans?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, no... 

DYL deconstructing logical arguments?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

....


Dyl working overtime


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Do you like pointing out logical fallacies?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sometimes, depends on the situation otherwise Im happy to stay out of it.

Do you like Scampi?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYL the smell of markers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl walking long distances


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYL waking people up?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No. 
Do you like Twitter?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, no. 

DYL constructing logical arguments?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Dyl Symbolic Logic


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh, seems cool, So yeah. 

DYL designing logic circuits?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah

Dyl underwater exploration


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

Do you like trance music?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, yeah. 

DYL geometry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl abstract art


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. 

DYL linear algebra?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Definitely not.

Do you like finding the values of _x_?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


DYL Finding Nemo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl movie sequels


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

(dammit! amon you ninja)

if they're good

do you like inventing new words?


----------



## ScythianHeretic (Aug 17, 2017)

just to repeat them to myself 

do you like watermelons ?!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes I love watermelon, especially watermelon margaritas 

Do you like the summer time?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Do you like mango chutney?


----------



## ScythianHeretic (Aug 17, 2017)

only with proper airconditioning !

do you like small dogs ?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh, kinda but not really. Not exactly the first fruit that comes to mind that's branded as "favorite" or whatever. 

DYL trigonometry?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, never could figure it out.


DYL springtime rainstorms?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, I like rain. Overall, I'd say yes. 

DYL solving for dy/dx?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What?


DYL mechanical stuff?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No I'm hopeless with such things.

DYL parties?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Generally, no.

DYL fish tacos?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Not really.

Do you like herbal teas?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck yeah! 

DYL the unit circle for trigonometric functions?


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Absolutely not

DYL fresh paint smell


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

DYL differential calculus?


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

No

DYL another science besides math?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, bio stuffs is kind of interesting. So is psych stuffs. And math is ok; I don't absolutely love it, however. 

DYL non-euclidean geometry?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have no idea what that is

Do you like explaining the process of atoll formation to your friends and loved ones?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably wouldn't; and barely know anything about that stuffs. 

Um, DYL abstract algebra?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyl glasshouses


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No

Do you like waking up early?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a hate/like thing 

Dyl ordering food through the phone


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you like pineapple?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyl Dairylea?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyl the last stranger u saw


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I suppose. :stu


DYL pomegranates?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like guavas?


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Negative 

Strangers lecturing u?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If they're good lecturers, then sure

Do you like solving finite differential equations _with your mother_?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No.... Not those days again.... my math days.... are DONE!!!; well, at least for now. 

DYL tensor calculus?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a math person.


DYL tennis balls?


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Do not care

DYL Watching the rain through the window?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL long walks?


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

They're ok

Halloween?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's OK.


Pine trees?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes

Do you like long drives?


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

No

Dyl driving at night


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Earlier in the night, not so much with the traffic

Do you like inspirational quotes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. Something just doesn't set right with me regarding those things; I guess a lot I have come across are seemingly trite or whatever. 

DYL algebraic geometry?


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Nope

Dyl Organic Chem


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like balancing chemical equations?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I got a 'C' in Chemistry in high school. (That answer your question?)

Do you/Did you take Chemistry in school?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe

Dyl large ships


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure. Anything large _fascinates_ me.

Do you like movies/books/media with a post-apocalyptic theme?


----------



## ValJesterr (Apr 6, 2018)

Generally yes.

Do you like pajamas?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


DYL Star Wars?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I've never seen it

do you like writing your thoughts in your journal?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If I feel like it

Do you like mysteries?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

some of them

do you like daydreaming?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL libraries?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like playing music at max volume when you're alone at your house?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

Do you like the hidden things?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No

Do you like eating egg yolks raw?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck, though I used to eat raw eggs as a kid

Do you like wearing flip-flops?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl taking the stairs instead of elevator


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. 

DYL hoo-hash balderdash?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wut

U like taking meds


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Dyl Indie bands/music?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only if I think they're good

Do you like your current president/prime minister?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not especially but I don't mind absurdity and chaos 

do you like wearing something that's brand new?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't mind

Dyl playing playing hide and seek


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

As a kid, sure

Do you like anime in general?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl arm wrestling


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

it can be fun sometimes, I guess

do you like talking about dreams?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't know. :stu


DYL taking showers?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyl moldy bred


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

heck no.

dyl hiking


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, when I have the energy.


DYL long drives in the country?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes I love it.

DYL boat rides at sea?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really

Video chatting?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYL not sleeping?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do. I think sleep is such a chore, like with eating or having to go to the bathroom.

Do you like the shape of your ears?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


DYL having a second monitor?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Would be nice if I did. 

Do you like waking up early (5-6 AM)?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Heck no!

Do you like Asriel from Undertale?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I haven't played it but that pic was super cute.


DYL low blows?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

DYL underhanded tactics?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Peas and Carrots


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

On foods, yes.

Do you like The Voice (USA)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't watch it 

Like lemon tea?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it.


DYL cute little kittens?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes, they are quite cute and fluffy.

Do you like sleeping?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love it.

DYL cream soda?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

U like quiet ppl?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not exactly, could be awkward

Do you like following celebrities on social media?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Dyl new wave music?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL people who brag about how much money they make?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, that's a major turn off. I have PTSD from the rich old guys where I used to work flashing their money at me.

DYL swimming in the ocean?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure. I've only done it a few times.


DYL fast cars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U like driving near cliffs?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL cliff diving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

U like wierdos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL spoons?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like spooning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep hehe

U like carnivals


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ooh 😏

Back when I was a kid, sure

Lord of the Rings?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh, it's ok. Never got really deep into it, however. 

Do you like yakisoba?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure do

Do you like Japanese pop culture?


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Never looked into it, sounds interesting though. 

Do you like travelling?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Rarely, because it causes huge anxiety to me.

Do you like Playstation?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Dyl Xbox?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like Spiderman?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No

Do you like Stranger Things?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like small animals?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I like their photos.


DYL playing with kids?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Just with my two nephews, others make me super nervous.

Do you like Jessie J?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Who?

Do you like the Marvel Cinematic Universe?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't know anything about it. :stu


DYL dust?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

do you like gardening?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not so much anymore.


DYL shampoo?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes.

Do you like going out at night?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL 7-Up?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

U like ur neighbors


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

No

Dyl sniffing books?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only if they're fresh and new 

U like attention horse?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

_Horse_ Lol
No - who does?

Do you like chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep mm

U like squishing bugs


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

No

Do you like building computers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

U like intruders


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! Who would? I mean, unless you hire one to intrude on the person you hate or something. 

Do you like manju?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had one.


DYL Pop Tarts?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

They're alright

Do you like the upside down smiley emoji 🙃


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Yiz

Dyl the smell of gasoline?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When I was a kiddo ya

U like to poke obese ppl?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sometimes.


DYL to die?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, I don't want to go through death. I just want to be dead without knowing it. 

Do you like thunderstorms at night?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No :afr


DYL fire?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you like walking on a rainy night?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL pizza?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yee

U like protesters


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

As long as they're peaceful


DYL McDonald's?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure. I only go there once in a while anyways

Do you like having an OLED screen on your phone?

Sent from my iMac using Tapatalk... Wait a minute. Tapatalk doesn't have a desktop app :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

U like to dance


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Just when I'm only person in the room.

Do you like horror movies?


----------



## Anjubatus (Apr 19, 2018)

not sure. I like horror themes in comics and games but I'm not sure if I'm good with actual horror movies. Like I love creepy things, but jumpscares are really not my thing...

do you like tigers?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL bears?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes.

Do you like rollerblading?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyl the theatre?


----------



## Jisela (Apr 17, 2018)

ooh yeah!

Dyl dancing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shh

U like to write essays


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Do you like backpacks or messenger bags?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Both are pretty kewl

U like plastic surgery


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Most of the time it looks so fake, unrealistic. If it's done well, fine. 


DYL breast implants?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

On me? Hell to the naw

Do you like traditional torus-shaped donuts or those with fillings?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lawl..and traditional ones pls

U like knowing the future


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The concept is both scary and intriguing. I'd still probably go with yes

Do you like ninjas or pirates?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not really.


DYL aliens?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Dyl zombies?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

U like crowded gyms


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Non

Do you like beards


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure *Shrugs*

U like attending parties


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only with the ryt people

Do you like Koreans?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

U like needles


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes.


DYL mustard?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


You like large melons?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you like escaping to your made up realities?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope :bah

U like petting jellyfishes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

:bah

Only if I'm really sure they're not the stinging kind

You like the German language?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure, it sounds nice

U like walking in the rain


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sometimes

do you like singing in the rain?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No I don't like singing.


DYL destroying sand castles?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sure, sounds like fun

do you like smelling shampoo?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyl Jewellery?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. It's ok, I guess. Depends on the kind too. 

Um, do you like chunky chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, very much.

DYL chunky peanut butter?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

yes.

DYL dinosaurs?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

LOL! That reminds me.... 

But uh, eh, I guess it would be Ok when not done in excess, of course.

Do you like mumbling?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never thought about it. But, I guess, no. :stu


DYL cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends wat kind 

U like being a Night Owl


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do. Very much.

Do you like your cousin Justin - if you have one named such


----------



## Comrade Proletarian (Apr 25, 2018)

I have no cousin to like or dislike by that name.


Do you like the cartoon titled "The Boondocks"?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never watched it

U like sleeping outside


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I did like camping outdoors

do you like sitting on a table, preferably metal, in a doctor's office in your underwear?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only On Sundaes 

U like sharing your food


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Yes love it

Anchovies on pizza?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

yeah

do you like wading around in mud?


----------



## Comrade Proletarian (Apr 25, 2018)

Oink Oink


Do you like the journalist John Pilger?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never heard of him.


DYL hot sauce?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, I do. Very much so. 

Do you like fire?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Well...I like campfires.


Taco Bell?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. Doritos locos tacos.... No bueno for some reason. Never again! Though I love doritos. 

Do you like mechanical work / repair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really

U like loud ppl?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYL sour cream?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyl tacos?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYL video games?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Dyl summer dance hits?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like Superman?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

superhero movies/comics are not my thing

do you like Bob Ross?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Waking up before 10 am?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

If I get enough sleep then it's fine

U like the elderly?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYL Coca Colon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah

U like to fish


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes! But I haven't been in a long time. 


DYL your relatives?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure; they're all lovely people

Do you like a happy ending story?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nahh

U like napping on the roof


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

But why? &#128546;
____________
Only at night when the roof has cooled

Do you like [anything that crosses your mind as of reading this question]?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a secret heehee

U like the dark


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Yes, how else am I supposed to sleep :b?

Do you like chocolate covered cheesecake?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That sounds divine

DYL Krieger from Archer?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dunno who that is. 

Do you like Rasputin?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Do you like gravy?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sometimes. 

Do you like Putin?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL long windy speeches?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

They're good for resting my eyes


do you like watching hockey?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you like your current electives, if you're still in school?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yepperz

U like consuming ur toenails


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

:bah

¿Do you like your friend Dominic if you have one with such a name?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah I despise that person 

Dyl flowers


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

DYL it if school is instead spelled as "skewl"?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Amon ;-; :bah 

I'll stick with _skool_

Do you like Pablo Escobar's life story?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I just know that he is a drug baron from Latin America, not much else. So I don't know.

Do you like the game Life Is Strange?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur played it

U like cloning yourself


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I'd never wish _that_ on someone else.

DYL internet message boards?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, I guess. 

DYL the humanities?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok

U like 90s cartoons


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Very much

DO you like looking at other people's pets?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No, it means communication.

Do you like HP?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, I have a Hewlett-Packard computer or are you talking about Harry Potter? Or something else, entirely?

Do you like pop, soda, soft drinks or fountain drinks?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Mabel Pines said:


> Yes, I have a Hewlett-Packard computer or are you talking about Harry Potter? Or something else, entirely?
> 
> Do you like pop, soda, soft drinks or fountain drinks?


I meant Hewlett-Packard, my computer is HP too and I don't like it. No I don't like sodas or drinks like that.

Do you like the Youtube channels REACT and FBE?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Haven't viewed them. 

DYL oatmeal cream pies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had one but they sound good.


DYL oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. They're pretty good. 

DYL hugging?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesh

U like video games


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I love it. 

Do you like Youtube?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. 

Do you like monks?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sure, I wish I had their patience lol.

Do you like coffee?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it 

U like explosions


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In movies, sure

Do you like the story of those three billy goats and the troll?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Wat? I dunno... 

DYL looking at bums more than faces?


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Sometimes 
Do you like taking small bites or big bites when you're eating?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Big 

U like visiting the Zoo


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Kinda. I'm vegetarian and it is a important food for me.

Do you like walking on a rainy day?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes.

Do you like sitting in a rocking chair, outside, getting soaked by the rain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure 

U like ur Friends


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't have any.


DYL sunny, warm weather?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not always. I like it when it's overcast, windy, distant rumbles of thunder, but not raining

Do you like the warmth as opposed to the cold?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

U like waiting in long lines


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I hate it.

Do you like sunset?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Funset


Do you like the Avenger's theme by Alan Silvestri?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't think I've ever listened to it

do you like drawing portraits?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

DYL looking at faces more than bums?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

U like the smell of fresh laundry


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

DYL making weird noises in the middle of taking exams for school?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only demon like ones

Dyl Radiation


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noi

Do you like dark, gray sky mornings?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hellz yah

U like making animal noises


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hell yeah! 

DYL baby animals?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yeah, they're cute.

Do you like the Youtube channel Cut? https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbaGn5VkOVlcRgIWAHcrJKA


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, not really. Not interesting to me. 

DYL code?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I like modifying pre-existing code. But in creating it, no, I suck at programming

Do you like the SAS user that comes to your mind in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

yep

do you like small lifts / elevatorrrs ?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

DYL sensory experience?


----------



## seff (May 3, 2018)

No opinion

DYL microwave nachos?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's alright 

The leather material?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sofas yes

Dyl peppery/rocket salad?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. 

DYL whispering "Skeeeewl" into people's ears, and offering them a bowl of cereal that's questionable in appearance?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp, do that once a week

U like doing chores?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Naw. 

DYL patting your pillow below going to bed?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not always

Did you like your classmates from when you were in high school?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No no noooo...... Not those people. 

DYL bigfoot documentaries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They can be interesting

U like riding on boats?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you like playing Mario Kart?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

When I did play it, it was kinda entertaining. Though, I really liked the Mario & Luigi series during the time when I still did play video games.

Do you like openness over conscientiousness?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I've no idea what the second one is so I'll just go with the former

Do you like Salad Fingers?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Seems kinda cool. 

DYL earth bending style?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes.


Do you like the style of bending where you bend styles of different styles?


----------



## CTouln (Oct 26, 2017)

NO.

Do you like to to eat Kimchi?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck yeah! But it gives you bad breath; buttbreath. lol. Just like what Nattō does to you, LOL! 

DYL fire bending style?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, no bending shall exist

Dyl slimy things


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no cannot stand it yuck

Dyl bonfires


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Who doesn't?

Bluetooth headphones in general?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I never tried them. But I might heard that it produces more radiation than other headphones, I don't know if it's true.

Do you like masturbating?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

U like being lectured?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

🙊

Who does?

Do you like Star vs. The Forces of Evil?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Haven't checked it out. I'm probably going to get called out for that one too! LOL! 

Do you really, really, really, REALLY like Bowser and playing as him in the Mario & Luigi Bowser's Inside story game?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, I love Bowser. I have not played that game you've mentioned, only heard about it though. He is my default character in Mario Kart and love kicking Mario's *** when I get the chance.

Do you like keeping a record of your life (A blog, journal, diary, scrapbook, photo album, etc.)?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Noey. I would start, but then forget to do updates or whatever. Seems kinda annoying. 

Do you like Reddit?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

A little.


Do you like to eat Dagobert sandwiches?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Haven't tried it, but looks good. 

Do you like water-bending style?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep.


Do you like bend-styling style?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a guy.


DYL chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you like red wine?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never tried it. 

DYL air bending style?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, why not.

Do you like the concept of having a workout buddy?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

DYL lava bending style?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah, THEN the floor would be Lava

Dyl launching things into space?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes. That is all there is to say.

Do you like the feel of raw meat on your hands?


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Hell yes. Making meatballs is my favourite pastime.

Do you like whiskey?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, but I prefer vodka usually. I have an early developed taste aversion to whiskey, it was the first thing I got wasted on.

Do you like trains?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Kinda. 

DYL lightning bending style?


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't know what is this


DYL Soccer?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok. 

Do you like blood bending style?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't like blood in any way, shape, or form. 

Do you like needles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. But I don't freak out over them either.


DYL frogs?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure. I like saying 'frog' in my native language

Do you like the shape of your eyes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, Idk. Never gave it much thought. I guess it's ok? I don't have any issues with that eye fold thing that my mom complains about with her eyes. 

Do you like your current height?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Very no :bah


Do you like Courage the Cowardly Dog?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep. 



Do you like reading wimpy kids' diaries?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. LOL! Those were fun book! Ah... The times I'd stay up and read those things. So many laughs. 

Do you like sniffing your pillow?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Do you like reading the online journals of emo kids?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never did it, but there might be a few insightful tidbits within there. 

Do you like approaching girls?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shh

U like making Snow Demons


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I would given the chance

Do you like Giorgio Tsoukalos?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah!!! That guy is super funny! Everything.... ALIENS!!! Many don't like him because of it. 

Do you like challenging people to dewel you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only if it's a sword duel 

Dyl Pigeons


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Turoo! 

DYL yelling at stuffed animals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl protesting against Alien oppression


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do

Do you like drinking beer to conserve water?


----------



## mockingsponge (May 27, 2018)

No, I don't drink alcohol.

Do you like to collect anything geeky?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah it's too much work+money.


Do you like not knowing what even the near future holds?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not

Don't you?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably, I could use any survival advantage at my disposal.


do you like winning or would you rather finish 2nd so you don't have to deal with the attention?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's either winning first place or third. I don't like even numbers, particularly the number 2...

Do you like cats?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. They're ok. 

Do you like dedpewl?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Shrugs*

Dyl to eat toenails


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

At one time, yes. 

DYL playing pewl?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Do you like the color orange?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok. 

DYL hugs from girls?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, why not?

DYL boxers, or briefs?


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Briefs all the way.

Do you like starfruit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl to drive at night


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, though we have deer in some of the back roads here that you always have to be on the watch for

do you like when someone who isn't very nice to you has something go wrong?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

DYL being in the company of a lot of girls?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really

Dyl being in the company of a lot of Aliens


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Would be kewl! The more the merrier. lol! 

Do you like dewling people?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYL McDonald's Signature Burgers?

--------------------------



Alpha Tauri said:


> Do you like drinking beer to conserve water?


You do realize beer is made up of 95% water?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, don't want ink on my food

Dyl listening to other ppls conversation


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Admittedly sometimes yes

Dyl going barefoot in the grass?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl sniffing car exhaust fumes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

:bah

Do you like the smell of rubbing alcohol?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

In a weird way yes

Do you like the smell of rain?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Sometimes, yep. 

Do you like hashbrowns??


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! 

DYL the smell of that stuff behind your ears?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mmm

Dyl exploding planets


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

theoretically 

do you like pouncing on stuff like a cat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL cleaning your house?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

DYL snoopery?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I'm not a snoop.


DYL air conditioning?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes.


Do you like a fully charged phone?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Not much. My phone is so slow because of how old it is, so even it's fully charged it sucks. But a new phone that is fully charged, that might be good.

Do you like sunset?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL Icees?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl paying Bills


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really, but it is essential 

Do you like not being connected from the internet?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! It would be boring, but for the better. 

DYL snitchery?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

DYL Wendy's specialty salads?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

DYL asking people "Did you go to skewel today?" and pinch your nose afterwards?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes. 



Do you like looking at advertisements disguised as posts and being influenced by them to buy the product?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL going to the mall?


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

Absolutely not. And I never am. Except once, where one of them turned out to be a scam dating site.


Do you like it when extroverted people stare at you awkwardly to toy with you and make you laugh?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Do you like rainy days?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, I love wearing a rain coat and walking in the rain 

Do you like dogs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

U like unexpected visitors?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Nope.

Do you like Spiderman series with Tobey Maguire as Spiderman?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. It was kewl. Peter parker.... yes, yes. 

DYL Halls cough drops?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess.


DYL yardwork?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. Not really, but I guess it's good. 

DYL lego Ninjago?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U like Trigonometry


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! No no no no no !!!! And never again! 

DYL Calculus?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes. 


Do you like linear analysis?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dunno if that's actually a thing. Guessing I probably wouldn't. 

DYL non-euclidean geometry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uh nah

U like the smell of fresh laundry


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure do!

Don't you?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep

Dyl looking smart?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess

U like painting the walls


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really, but I do like making drawings in my cave

do you like movies that are over 2 hours long?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe..but only if it's gud

Dyl your siblings


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Believe it or not, I've never met him.


DYL your cat?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't have one and nah, not a cat person. 

DYL the shaolin monks?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah 

Do you like the color yellow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really..especially when one makes their profile all yellow x.x

Dyl changing diapers


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I probably wouldn't. lol

DYL owls and their hooting?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Very relaxing on a Warm summer night

U like introducing yourself to people?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes lol

Dyl being nice?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yah, sure. It's part of my natur.

Do you like Madonna?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

DYL duewel ghewels?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U like stealing peoples souls


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do but just haven't gotten the chance yet. Prepare yours 

Do you like sizzling gumbos, with egg?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Wat...? Sounds good, but idk. lol

DYL patting sheeps?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No I don't like touching animals.


DYL making robots?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I never did one.

Do you like black clothes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah...can see the dust too easily 

Dyl to draw


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyl swimming in oceans?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Not really. Thats shark territory. 

Do you like skydiving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never have, but looks awesum

U like insects


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

DYL driving?


----------



## Zikarta (Sep 25, 2017)

No.

Dyl Lionel messi? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Do you like football in general?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't like American football.

Dyl beaches


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Very much, well, as long as they're clean 

Do you like sweet potatoes?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

they're ok, though I don't seem to know how to bake them properly

do you like the color of your eyes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. Dark brown / black. Nothing really remarkable. 

Do you?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Sure.


Dyl Mcdonalds coffee?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Never tried it.

Do you like coffee?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

NO! And it gives you buttbreath-like breath or something. *pinches nose* 

DYL shape of your face?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes.

Do you like reading novels?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes 

Do you like reading magazine articles?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. I read popular science before, but I stopped. 

DYL the color of your hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure 

U like Samsung over Iphones?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, because I think they offer more value for around the same price of their flagships

Do u like the concept of LDRs?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

If you mean these I have to say no. They have very slow response times.

If you mean this, again no. I wouldn't call that a relationship.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

DYL working with your hands?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes

U like mowing the lawn


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

DYL staring at the ceiling?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rarely

U like to meditate?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes

U like to masturbate?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. I view it as analogous to going to the bathroom; have to let it out eventually for a feeling of relief, but it's probably better to retain the seed or whatever. 

DYL physics class?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never took one.


DYL being alone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All the time no

U like waxing your legs


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er, I don't do that. 

DYL tummy pat sessions?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep.


Do you like taking a hot shower?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. 

DYL head patting sessions?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

If that means 30 minutes of someone patting my head then it's a no. 

Dyl cuddling?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't think I'd like that very much. 

DYL going to the doctors?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, not really

do you like floating in a pool?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

As long as it ain't in the deep end

Dyl getting sunburn


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No 

Do you like when someone plays with your hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Heh

Dyl driving at night


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah


Dyl DIY?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't really have the skills, but willing to learn

Dyl drinking toilet water


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No.... 

Do you?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Amon said:


> Don't really have the skills, but willing to learn
> 
> Dyl drinking toilet water


It's the best thing ever.

Do you like eating paper?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Do you like biting your fingernails?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Darn. Ninjagoed!!!! And uh, well, I used to. 

DYL getting into heated Internet discussions / debates?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Do you like your current blanket that you use, right now, for sleep?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Erm, sure. Lol. 

DYL the thrill of recieving phone notifications and wondering what they may be about?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Do you like receiving e-mail notifications?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck no! Lol. Super scary.... LOL

DYL avoiding looking at people?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Do you like using silverware?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Did you like playing at the McDonald's playground when you were little?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope. 



Do you like playing mini-golf?


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Yep 

Do you like looking up at trees


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL your neighbors?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably not. 

DYL saying "nope"?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope heehee

Dyl long distant running


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I don't like running because it increases my anxiety symptoms.

Do you like mushrooms?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

You like to challenge yourself?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Kinda, but afraid of falling short. 

DYL tradition (*sniff sniff* *pinches nose and runs*)?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Some, but can take it or leave it.


Dyl making people jump by hiding and then shouting, or by pretending to push them off a ledge or into a river whilst holding onto them?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The first option usually

Dyl playing Connect 4


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

When I was a kid, yeah

Do you like horses?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

DYL mules?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure I guess

U like staring at the Moon


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, yeah. 

DYL wool?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep.


Do you like Woolworth?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Haven't been there in years. They still around?


DYL hot sunny days?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not a fan of Hawt weather

U like Sushi?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

YES!!! In fact, I had some just now! 

DYL humility?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes

do you like air conditioning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

U like swimming in dirty pools


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No....

DYL Sbarro?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

U like making repairs instead of calling a professional?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*sigh* This is a tough one. I'm practically useless when it comes to hands-on repair stuff / mechanical reasoning, but I suppose I'll try to figure it out myself first or something. 

DYL people who are a little bit scary?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spookiness yah yah!

U like eating stale crackers


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. I don't really mind that much. *crunch crunch... crunch crunch* 

DYL getting deep with others?


----------



## cryptidsupreme (Apr 6, 2018)

I love over sharing so yes

DYL beef jerky


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok. 

DYL really long hugs, and whispers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only if it's from a certain someone

U like to fingerpaint?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Sure, it can be fun.


Do you like to swim?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL TV?


----------



## Emp (Jun 17, 2018)

No

DYL corridors?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

DYL sharing stools?


----------



## Emp (Jun 17, 2018)

No

DYL not having a strong opinion about corridors?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh? 

DYL breaking the 4th wall?


----------



## Emp (Jun 17, 2018)

No

DYL wondering if maybe one day there'll be more than four walls?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh, I guess. Seems kewl. 

DYL multi-dimensional geometry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah

U like salad dressing


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah

U like thunderstorms?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. They're ok. 

DYL mewls?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Mew is one of my most favouritest Pokemans

Do you like beards?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

:bah 

Yes. I wish I had the goatbeard variety. *sigh* 1-2 more years and I should get there. I'm such a late bloomer... 

DYL staches?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No opinion. Wish I could grow one though.


DYL summer thunderstorms?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. 

DYL thin boundaries?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Depends on the context

Do you like grilled pork along with a platter of soy sauce mixed with sliced tomatoes, chili, pepper, and onions for its _sawsawan_?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Depends on the context


Do you like batteries?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. 

Do you?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I heard that they are harmful to nature. But they are important materials. So I'm not sure.

Do you like coconut?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. 

U like saying "U like...?"


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, that's just wrong

do you like people underestimating you?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. I'm the sniveling, incapable weakling one moment, and BAM!!!! I catch them off-guard, and I lurk back into the shadows and then, run away; leaving everyone speechless. Muahaha! 

U like pattern seeking?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What?


DYL jet engine noise?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Naw

U like rice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl rood customers?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

P.U! Keep that crap _away_ from me. *Pinches nose, shoves it, and runs!*

U raiku da pupu purata?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lel

U like ghosting a ghost


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah, but I'd like to be one and then I can go anywhere I please and no one would ever see me

Do you like the smell of rubber erasers?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

YES!!! Gimme gimme!!! *sniff sniff sniff* *Huge sniff / whiff* *relaxed sigh* 

U raiku da bossu?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No.

Do you like honey-glazed ham?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh.... Doesn't sound too appetizing.... 

Yu raiku akuwarian sukizorutaiparu-jin?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

What?

Do you like acting like you don't know stuff (i.e. playing dumb) so people won't bug you in the future?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er; it's not a like thing (since it's lies to yourself); but to avoid any further engagement, I suppose it would lean towards a like. 

DYL inexpressible ideas?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, I'm a stingy idealist

do you like rope climbing to the very top?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never done it.


DYL Burger King?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

U like 3 hour long class lectures


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

Do U?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U like World History


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

No.

Do you like buffalo sauce?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok. 

U like spicy mustard sammiches?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

do you like hot weather?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Sometimes.

Do you like The Weeknd's music?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never heard of em

U like Oranges


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes, orange is one of my favorite fruits.

Do you like British accent?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

I prefer the American accent.

Do you like doing oil painting?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Last time I did that, I was a tot. Art class in elementary school. Lol. I guess it was OK. 

U like french fries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

U like your nap time being interrupted


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I rarely take naps, but when I do, I don't like them interrupted.


DYL the Pepsi?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

U like Utube pewp?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If you mean do I like YouTube, the answer is yes.


DYL hot dogs?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. Gross.

Dyl sardines?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. 

U like the city of Hamburg, Germany?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never been there.


DYL to travel?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I probably would, if I could. 

U like to drive?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love it!


DYL the smell of the ocean?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's good. 

U like linux OSs?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I do ya.

Dyl cheese popcorn?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! Pure yuck! 

U like MS-DOS?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ummm...


DYL the smell of your girlfriend?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, what? No girlfriends here. 

U like the CLI over the GUI?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah

Dyl Radiation milkshakes


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes I like milkshakes. I have no idea what you mean by dyl radiation?? 

Do you like k-pop music?


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Only this song if it counts lol

Do you like the smell of Pumpkin Spice?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I do, but I'd have to take a whiff to be certain

do you like people without avatars as well as you like people with them?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I really don't care.


Dyl making funny faces in the mirror?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

U like strict order?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Depends on what you're talking about.


DYL raspberry milkshakes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. Maybe not. Idk. 

U like wishy washiness?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

U like watching Reality TV


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

U raiku daiben tare mochi?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:stu


You like the pretty ladies?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Lol. :b 

To answer the question, er, maybe. I guess you meant ladies that I find pretty? Idk.... maybe. *shrugs* 

U like code?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am more into science


you like unexplained noises in the middle of the night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only during a full moon

Dyl sleeping early


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. It's probably for the better though. 

U like moovies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some.

Chocolate Milk?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. 

U like russian cartoons?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Never seen one
Dyl compliments


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

They feel weird, so no! 

U like wing chun kung fu?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

do you like talking on the phone?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope. I loathe it.


Do you like dusting your living space?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope but it's one of those things you gotta do & I own furry animals so it's a must.

Do you like cherries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

U like sleepin in prison


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

I dont like it... I love it!
Do you like to watch music channels?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyl Mandarins?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ ^ Loving it like mcdonalds! Hehe! 

Answer to question, meh. They're Ok-ish. 

U like fire bending?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh, I'm more of a Water type person teehee

Dyl being a night owl


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

U like blood bendery?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell yesh!!!

Dyl Platinum Bendery?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U like Amon from Legend of Korra season 1? LOL!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ohh yesss! Who doesn't like his sexsee voice of doom?

Dyl eating onions like applez


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Lol!

And nope! Imagine what your breath would smell like if you did + stinging burn.... *shudder* 

U like talkasms?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

no idea what that is

do you like jazz?


----------



## Mr.Glassman (Jul 19, 2018)

No

Del your life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really 

Dyl swimming during a hailstorm


----------



## pennysparkle23 (Jun 2, 2017)

never tried, but sounds ok i guess

dyl watching the stars


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely


DYL fat people?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I mean, as long as they're nice, it doesn't really matter for me. 

U like giddiness?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Only if I still have a good buzz.

DYL going to the beach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyl being a couch potato


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sometimes

DYL to wear hats?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U like roooooot beer and oats?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U like to floss your teeth everyday?


----------



## Jim5840 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yep!

Do you like rain?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, unless it's really heavy and causes floods.


DYL getting out in the woods away from civilization?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Wish I could do that. *sigh* No work, no annoying suburb / city crap. 

U like goofing around on this forum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

24/7 whoo!

Dyl cooking using only your feet


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ LOL! Ikr! So much fun!!!! Yeah!!! 

And er, not sure I would like doing that. 

U like moonpies?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you like Queen (the music band)?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes 

Do you like steak?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No

DYL chinese food?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Too much.

DYL the sound of a motorcycle that wants to start but can't?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Love it!

Do you like going to movie theatres?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah, so long as the theater isn't crowded. 

DYL korean food?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

DYL sushi


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes! Spicy tuna roll, please.

DYL coffee?


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes but not a big fan of the American style like California rolls.

DYL fortune cookies


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

^dang it Vip3r you commented right before me lol. Yes I like coffee (a little too much)

DYL fortune cookies


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes they're good with hot tea and ice cream

Do you like the beach?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

They're alright, but I would prefer to go to a pool.

Dyl thunderstorms?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, I find them very relaxing.

DYL going on road trips?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes, so long as the highways are not too busy.

DYL sports?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

U like taunting people?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sarcastic nonsense, yes, but malicious taunting, no.

DYL to read?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Leaning towards yes. 

U like to hike alone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really

Dyl poking Seals with a stick


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No.... 

U like squatting in front of...... the pancakes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl living in a cave


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Indeed, I would! Consumed by the creeping cave beasts, I go! Yippeee! The caves are beckoning to me, and I must heed the calls! Wish me luck! *rushes inside to be never seen again* 

U like squashed squash grown with Sasquatch dung?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

U like learning a subject on your own?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYL watching music videos?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

It changes from video to video.

Do you like exploring new songs?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYL lobster?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

No I hate sea food


DYL onions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl swallowing flavored pills


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Uh...nope. :stu


DYL pine nuts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl giving Speeches


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

On current, I hate it. But time might change everything.

Do you like orange?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

If it's with chocolate, then yes

Do you like reading?


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes, definitely!

DYL social media?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes and no, depends which site or app

Do you like horror films?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah love them. 

Dyl energy drinks


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I live on them

Do you like your family?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It really depends on when you ask me, but they're okay as long as I'm not around them too much.

do you like certain colors of M&Ms better than others?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, I don’t discriminate 

Dyl swimming in the ocean


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYL eating at diners?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure 

Dyl to Party


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYL turkey?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl Spinach


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A little.


DYL ketchup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyl your city


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

Dyl your neighbors?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

yes, saw them (3 times in 2 years) and they never bother me


DYL religion


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL chocolate milk shakes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl History


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


DYL wearing sunglasses?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure do

Dyl laying in the mud


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL long walks?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes.

Do you like swimming in lakes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not a good swimmer but I like to "frolic" in the water.


DYL popcorn?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I do when I'm in the mood for it

do you like your name?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

sometimes

DYL tea?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It’s alright 

Dyl gated communities


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


DYL the smell of lumber?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess 

Dyl ordering things through the phone


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

No

Dyl talking to an imaginary friend?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL loud noises?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not typically.

DYL dogs?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes

DYL horror movies?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Not really, I find them boring

Do you like eating vegetables?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Some of em are alright 

Dyl dawgs more than catz


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think so, though I've grown to like cats, too. My family is dog people. : )

Do you like eating a huge salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure as long as it ain’t plain 

Dyl abandoned buildings


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah if they look unique or old fashioned

DYL cherry coke?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably not. Not a cherry soda person

do you like amusement park thrill rides?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, especially my cousins

Do you like beer? 🍻


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had it before

Dyl finding money in your pants pocket


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. I prefer fining gold bars.

DYL stormy night?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyl introducing yourself to your classmates


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Been out of school for a long time but, no, I always hated that.


DYL doing laundry?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

It's not the worst

Do you like the holiday season?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

As in Christmas? If so yeah I love it it's my favourite time of the year.
Dyl tea?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYL motorcycles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.


DYL yourself?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

some of the time

Do you like getting away with something or does your conscience get to you?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Conscience wins

Dyl early morning walks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesh

Dyl to sing


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL sleeping in?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I do 

Do you like cotton candy?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes

Do you like dancing in the rain?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I like to walk in the rain but not dance. 


DYL watermelon?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes but I'm allergic

Do you like sushi?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No can't eat fish

DYL plane travel?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Not really but have to use it.

Do you like road trips?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I love road trips!

DYL pineapple pizza?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah.


DYL Youtube?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Who doesn't?


DYL piña coladas?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> Who doesn't?
> 
> DYL piña coladas?


Never had one, but probably lol

Do you like getting caught in the rain? (I had to.)


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

the cheat said:


> Never had one, but probably lol
> 
> Do you like getting caught in the rain? (I had to.)


I was hoping someone would do it!
Yes I do.

Do you like the feel of the ocean?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very much.


DYL waterfalls?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Shyeah! 

U like eagle eye sniper vision?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl popping balloons


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you like Lana Del Rey?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes

Do you like Mexican food?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes

Do you like McDonald's?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, yeah! Go there a couple times a week! :yes


DYL McDonald's Quarter-Pounder?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Vip3r said:


> I love road trips!
> 
> DYL pineapple pizza?


You and your pineapple pizza :teeth


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

🍍🍕

Do you like Mario Kart?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

discopotato said:


> You and your pineapple pizza :teeth


Sorry, just can't help myself. :b










I love Mario Kart.

DYL classic rock?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

The odor of wet dog?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

McDonald's Quarter-Pounder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

To dance?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, if no one is watching. :b

DYL to sing?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U like target practice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl playing musical chairs


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U like making really loud grunting noises while you pump iron?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Snow?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, love

Dyl 4-wheeling?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Seems kooowell! 

U like prancing around in the depths of the forest at night; imagining you're a commando mowing down an army of zombies and while "pew pew pew" noises?


----------



## Korcari (Aug 27, 2018)

no, i much prefer to imagine the scenario the other way around.

the game Clue?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, haven't played it in a long time though.


Frozen Coke?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ice skating?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

U like eating glue (it's pretty good)?


----------



## Korcari (Aug 27, 2018)

no.

vanilla hot chocolate?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

U like baby chicken?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I like chicken... :um


DYL cold weather?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes

Dyl glow-in-the-dark stuff?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes

Dyl getting buried in the sand at the beach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl Carnivals


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some


DYL amusement parks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah, they’re fun

Dyl your dawg


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I love my dog.

DYL hot chocolate?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

yes.

DYL spicy food?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, as long as it isn't extremely spicy.

DYL watching crime shows?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Usually.


DYL Autumn?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It’s ok

Dyl writing essays


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL spending money?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Working the Night Shift?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Depends...


DYL driving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don’t drive 

Dyl surprise parties


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No, I hate them.

DYL birthday cake?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

As long as it's not mine... :um


DYL bikinis?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope. :afr

DYL baking?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYL lobster?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl liars


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Starburst candy?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes they are my favourite

DYL scented candles


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't really have an opinion on them

do you like the end of summer time?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, I hate hot weather and always look forward to Autumn and cooler temps.


Campfires?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Pools?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


American football?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

On TV? Then no

Dyl Social Media


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYL orange soda?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.


DYL spaghetti?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl wasps


----------



## kikoni (Sep 10, 2018)

Nope

DYL prickly pears


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYL Doritos?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Love them. Can't eat them.

DYL documentaries?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some. Depends on what they're about.


DYL Dots?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

Dyl reading


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, I'm reading Slaughterhouse-Five currently.

Did you like staying home from school when you were sick?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah most of the time I was pretending to be sick but I loved not being at school.

Dyl horror movies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Amon said:


> Wat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

3stacks said:


> Yeah most of the time I was pretending to be sick but I loved not being at school.
> 
> Dyl horror movies?


No

DYL Junior Mints?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They’re ok

Dyl small laptops


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess. :stu


DYL Diet Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

Nope.

DYL going to a library?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL driving your automobile?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, especially through the curves in the mountains.

DYL nature walks?


----------



## Atargatis Oorial (Sep 7, 2018)

I love them! :heart

Do you like spiders?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No!

Do you like mushroom pizza?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL M&Ms?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

peanut ones are pretty good.

DYL kitkats?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

To attend Church?


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

No.

DYL rainy weather?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah I love it as long as I don't have to go anywhere. 

Dyl fights?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

do you like attending festivals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don’t mind

Dyl mountains


----------



## LivingEverAfter (Sep 16, 2018)

Yes!

Do you like literature/classics?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Boat rides?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Idk I only have a dog lol 

Dyl crabs?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If you mean the crabs from the ocean, yes. They are delicious!


DYL short shorts on women?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nahhh

DYL when people hold the door for you?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Only if they glance at my butt on the way through

Dyl woodwork?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl Tsunamis


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love 'em.


DYL oysters?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

ick no

DYL birds?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nah but I've made an exception for a certain crow lol

Dyl Netflix


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It’s alright

Dyl your boss


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely not. :no


DYL your girlfriend?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

No no she's a total b*tch that doesn't exist lol

Dyl curry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYL kale salad?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl snails


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

No.

DYL dancing?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah everyone knows I'm the queen of twerking 

Dyl other human beings?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not often but I think that is what makes the good ones special 

DYL going to the movies?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Only with someone. 

DYL cooking?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No!


DYL armpits?


----------



## AlexTheGr8 (Sep 20, 2018)

Only when they smell nice, lol.




Do you like doctors?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, they intimidate me.


DYL going to the doctor?


----------



## AlexTheGr8 (Sep 20, 2018)

Depends on why Im going to the doctor, if its a dentist Imma run like hell.


Do you like animals?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL BBQs?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Only Brisket.

DYL glow in the dark tattoos?


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

Only if it's temporary and on my SO.

DYL spicy food?


----------



## AlexTheGr8 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hell yeah!


DYL Korean Music?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not sure

Reading the newspaper?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


80's music?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uh huh

Smoking Weed?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello no. The smell alone from a-holes on the street is disgusting.

Do you like riding the bus?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no.

DYL grocery shopping?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl your city/town


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

NO! 

*in a really, really heavy russian accent* 

U like banqueen milk?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What?


DYL diets?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No!

do you like yoga?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never tried it.


DYL pencils?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, yes! Pencil pokery and graphite wars! MUAHAHAHA!!!! *raises eraser shields and mounts crayola colored pencil minigun + instructs sharpie-shooters to take aim at oafie target* 

U like scream cream?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Nope


DYL motorcycles?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

NO!!! 

U like steaming apple pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah 

Breakfast for dinner?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


DYL butter?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. 

U like silly putty?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was a kid.


Clouds?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! 

U like rice?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure

Busy freeways?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No....

U like bamboozlers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Frozen foods


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. The pizzas + ice cream = fine; but everything else = poo. 

U like this thread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Bullies?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, not at all.

Do you like fruit smoothies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah mm

Dyl the month of October


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, though it feels like I worked so much of the summer that I didn't really have one

Do you like learning about how things work like your machine gun?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't have a machine gun, but, yeah, I like learning how stuff works.


U like strippers?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

NO!!! Absolutely not!!! Get that crap out of here! 

U like rice pudding?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love it!


Onion rings?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. Feel like crap after eating them, so tending towards no. 

U like intimate moments?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Depends on with whom.


Crazy politicians?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

The krazier, the better! 

U like parsnip joose?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

do you like talk radio?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

U like burglar burgers?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Mint milkshakes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

College?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

U like old people prunes?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

yep lol
srsly tho i wana nu grannyy


do you wana be old


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

NO! 

U like goofing off in the classroom?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

yep but now rn becos im dead now because of sa

dyl old and stinky feet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL No


DYL ketchup?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! 

U like the smell of your armpits in the morning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl whale watching


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

nope but irl its perhaps unreal so duno

DYL eating alot like rly more than just fills yo stomach


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL catsup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

High School?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

NO NO NO!!!! High school shan't be mentioned again!!!!!!! 

U like squeals?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only from the ladies.


Tootsie Rolls?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep! 

U like your fellow broham?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

Cereal for dinner?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


Sbarro?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Seems like an awesome place to eat. 

U like cherry pie with kewl whip?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes i love PIE

Do you like going into the trees and thinking?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ain’t no woodpecker 

Dyl landscape photography


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

U like physics?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only Conceptual Physics heehee

Dyl board games


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. On a rainy day, sure. Probably going to lose the game, but whatever. 

Yu like west coast USA > east coast USA?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

West


Dove Chocolate Bars?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh... 

DYL the girl next door? (if there even is one)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, yes! She is gorgeous! She won't give me the time of day though. 


DYL Egg McMuffins?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

U like whoopie cushions?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only when they’re used by others

Gameplay videos?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah


Alien documentaries?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep

DYL assertive people?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Raisinetes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

They're ok. 

DYL dowm-to-earth, practical "doer" types (of people, I mean)?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Libraries?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep! 

DYL bossy babes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I like all babes.


Dairy Queen?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

DYL the concept of yin/yang?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes. 


Do You Like online videos to play automatically?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I Never really thought about it before, but, I suppose.

NP tends to be preoccupied by the past.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very true

DYL posting in the wrong thread?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

ops Let's move on, shall we?

DYL the idea of being a cosmic drifter?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess. :stu


DYL brunettes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep! 

Do you?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, yeah!

DYL spaghetti?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck yeah! 

DYL hunting?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Sword fighting?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Basketball?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

Accounting?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

do you like outlet malls?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I suppose. :stu


Large breasts?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I love large chicken breasts! Not the human kind though.... that stuff is pure piu piu IMO. 

DYL yum yums?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


The smell of diesel fumes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

DYL grills?


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

GeomTech said:


> No!
> 
> DYL grills?


Love food on the grill. Do you like haunted houses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. *shudder* 

DYL it when people generally ignore you?


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

Most of the time, no. But being invisible does have its perks.

Dyl The Autumn season?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl Oranges


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


DYL apples?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep! 

U like grapes?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeaaah and the cotton candy grapes are amazing too

Dyl big butts and you cannot lie


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, we'll go with yes on this one. Airbender fart death will be a site to see... that rear going kaplooey and the um *cough* disembowelment. 

DYL milkshakes that bring the lads to the yard?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I like milkshakes that bring anyone to the yard, I just like milkshakes

Dyl trampolines


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sort of, though you would think I would a lot less fearless on them

do you like doing your own diy stuff or would you rather someone else do it?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Tending towards yes, but I really suck at "hands-on", mechanical reasoning tasks. I always imagine a person next to me berating me for how dumb I am for not noticing how two parts of a mechanism may come together, or fumbling too long with a certain part of a mechanism. *sigh* 

DYL roasting people?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

No.

DYL driving on the highway?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I hate driving. 

DYL ignoring people?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

DYL buying things you don't exactly need?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ I see what you did there! 

And no, not really. 

DYL type A people (type A personalities)?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

do you like going to brunch?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok, I guess. 

DYL type B personalities?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

The quick google search I did on type B personalities would be a NO. Not my kinda person

Do you like to think about life, why we're here, are we alone in the universe type thoughts?


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

yes because thought cycles like that fuel the nihilist in me, which i'm trying to embrace

do you like farm animals?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess. Would be nice to just watch them waddle around. 

DYL the INTJ personality type?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Mhm. Initially, they seem intimidating, but I guess they're "OK". Don't know of any in-person, however. 

DYL abandoning threads?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No


Do you like jigsaw puzzles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes


Do you like turkey?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

In moderation.

DYL brightly coloured clothing?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some.


DYL tootsie rolls?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

The ones I've tried so far, yes.

DYL folk music?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

not really. 

Do you like gambling?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Tending towards yes. 

DYL participating in round-table discussions?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

They're ok but I prefer triangular ones

Dyl life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes

Dyl being lazy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes!!

do you like visiting museums?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! 

DYL like memorizing text?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, if it's something I find interesting or something I can use in an argument against someone else! Heh.

DYL flossing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Waking up early?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

NO :bah



DYL showering?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, tbh, not really. I get that it's part of the baseline hygiene of current times, but it's just so annoying... Such an interruption to much of my processes. The same applies for brushing teeth, but I don't mind that nearly as much since I hate the taste of having butt breath, and wouldn't want cavities or gingivitis to develop. 

DYL morning routine grooming (brushing hair, washing face, etc)?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL beards?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well kept ones yes.

DYL mushrooms?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL cold weather?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

DYL sitting by the fire?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sure! 

DYL feathers?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, I believe they belong to animals, not people, so I don't like them in coats or pillows or anything.

Do you like macadamia nuts?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I do! 

DYL patting your patties before consuming them?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I am having a strange urge to play pattycake for the first time since I was about 3.

Do you like getting what you know you like or trying something new?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Turew! 

DYL "high-flier eagle eye" intuitor types?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

What?


Dyl sweaters?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.


Do you like long walks in the rain?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

DYL taking tests?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Nope. 

Do you like to read?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I do but I haven't really being doing much reading lately and I read super slow lol

Dyl country music


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

DYL elevator music?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Only if it's actually vaporwave

DYL pringles?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Ah yeaah they're the best crisps to me 

Dyl Lamborghini's


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. 

DYL rote memorization?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL crystal meth?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah it's great for my teeth

Dyl game of thrones


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never saw it and never will!!!! 

DYL germany?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Sure

Do you like hard boiled eggs?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love 'em!


DYL hot chocolate?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes! 

Do you like popcorn?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup

DYL new vehicles?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Some of them. I like some present year model sedans. 

Do you like the premium expensive cheese?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not so much. 



Do you like walking along the river?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Haven't done it, but probably should. 

DYL wandering around in the boonies?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I rarely leave the house.


Dyl listening to the same songs over and over?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. If I like it enough. 

DYL remote, forested areas?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Not usually. These areas always seem to attract lots of cars and large crowds, or lots of brush burning and ripping chainsaws. There ain't nowhere to go to be alone around here anymore. 

Do you like where you live?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yep!


Do you like tacos?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Sure.


Do you like marmots?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dunno what that is

Dyl Salt & Vinegar chips


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes


Do you like rodents?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. Ick! 

DYL marsupials?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Sure.

Do you like sharpening pencils?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No. I dislike the sound, smell and early academic environment of that. -_-

Do you like scented candles?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yep. 

Do you like sitting in the dark?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Drinking from plastic water bottles?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No! Blasphemy! I only drink paleolithic spring water from 16th century European glassware!

Do you like the beach?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

No. 


Do you like counting down from 1000?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. U like this thread?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sometimes

Do you like this forum?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. It can get quite scary on here, but less so than reddit. I have nowhere else to go, so I just stick around on here. 

DYL ruminating over life experiences in general?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes, although last year I couldn't post for months due to random glitches which got fixed and that stopped me posting as much but now I'm slowly starting to post more again :b


EDIT: I stepped away for a second and missed the above post haha. 


I sometimes like to think about life experiences but I don't know... it can be a strange path to go down at times as it can lead to depression at times.


Do you like Monday?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. Just another day for me. 

U like holidays?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyl a tablet or a laptop?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Laptop 4 life. Please.

DYL expensive high quality cutlery?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not really as it can be heavy

Dyl kids?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

A giant NO. 

DYL spicy women?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL Clif bars?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. At one point, I was eating around 3 or 4 a day. Eek! 

DYL marmalade?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Not really, and too much sugar. 

DYL those holiday tins of variety popcorn?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never had it. 

DYL the country you currently reside in?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No. 

Do you like science fiction?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Generally, yes. 

DYL observing human behaviour eg. people-watching?


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

Not really I find all the small talk and such boring, probably why I find 'reality TV' or dating shows so boring too.

Do you like - getting a bath more than a shower?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not really. Showers = better for me. Dunno why. 

DYL pinching your nose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyl group projects?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYL living alone?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I would if I could! 

DYL managers?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok. 

U like working retail?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never have and never wi....alright will probably have to at some point

Dyl walking long distances?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. Might get tired, but overall, yes! 

U like national parks?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure.


DYL seafood?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. 

DYL peas?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only cooked, not raw.


DYL pizza?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. 

U like flan?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah.

DYL "husky" men?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Uh... no.


Dyl lava lamps?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really.


DYL hot dogs?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Too much sodium

DYL where you sleep at night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyl to solve Math problems


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nah.

Do you like to write stories?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL maple syrup?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok. 

U like bowl cuts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nahh

Dyl shopping


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sometimes
Dyl fudge chocolates?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YES!

DYL basketball?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U like peanut butter sammiches?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYL goat cheese?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yuck! 

DYL big brother?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Depends on what I believe is good for me in the moment.

Do you like dreaming?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Generally, yeah, but my dreams are ****. Wish I had better ones. 

DYL Ray Kurzweil?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I don't dislike him. I am indifferent. 


DYL the moon?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. 

DYL the planet venus?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl long lines?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I suppose it would be interesting. 

U like the site of crushed eggshells?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I could take it or leave it. 



Do you like to solve puzzles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.


DYL taxes?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No, but I have to put back what I took, and I did/do receive some benefits. So there is that. 

DYL working on the weekend?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*sigh* No. 

U like how the name "Avishek" sounds in your head?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:stu


You like mini skirts?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No

U like skirting around issues?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

.....


German food?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

it's okay

do you like mice?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

NO!


DYL potato salad?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, but probably not the type you're thinking of. 

DYL men's cologne?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never used it and never will. 

DYL using hair gel?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No. I haven't messed with that stuff since I was a kid in the 90's. 

DYL doing anything the old fashioned way?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not Really
Did you like the 90s era for music?


----------



## Blossomfluffy (Dec 4, 2017)

Yeah

Do you like order and cleanliness?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYL ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

3 hour long school lectures?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Tom Brady?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No. boo 

DYL rain?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL Super Bowls?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Not since super bowl 30.

DYL the half-time show?


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

No

DYL 90's Boy/Girl bands


----------



## nancysamuel (Jan 31, 2019)

No
Do you like anime series?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

the old stuff, not what they come up with anymore.

DYL flying in planes?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Generally, no. It's definitely more about the destination as opposed to the journey when it comes to flying in planes. 

DYL para-motoring , or the idea of it anyway?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

No

DYL visiting art galleries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl being an early burd


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYL fourth downs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They're ok I guess. :duck



Do you like monkeys?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Um...never thought about it. :con I guess they're alright.


DYL snow?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

It is Ok.

Do you like coffee?

_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYL french fried potatoes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. 

DYL absent-minded professor types?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No. presence of mind should be requisite in order to profess. :serious:

DYL artsy and/or pretentious indie films?


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Sometimes! If you mean movies like Tree of Life, then no. But if you mean movies like Melancholia, the yes. 

Do you like Techno?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Occasionally

DYL going on walks when it's snowing a lot?


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

I love it.

Do you like going on walks when it's raining (not a lot, just light rain)?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No I never liked being out in the rain and I don't have good clothes for it. 

Do you like walking barefoot on the beach?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a tough one. I like being barefooted but not so much having sand stuck in between my toes

Do you like movies with ambiguous endings?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Um...I guess. :stu


Coca-Cola?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

Coke bottle glasses?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Loud people?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Nope

Witty people?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess. 

U like meatballs?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, but only with pasta and marinara sauce. 

DYL watching ASMR videos on youtube?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL beautiful women?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

from a purely aesthetic perspective yes.

DYL scrambled eggs?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes


DYL listening to talk radio?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, and podcasts too.

DYL listening to old-time/revival radio dramas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


DYL watching cable news channels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

God no.


DYL to cuss?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

not really...only do it occassionally.

DYL to shop online?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Only when I have a little bit of extra cash to spend. 

DYL the "horror story" videos on YouTube?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never seen 'em.

DYL tacos?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

They're ok. 

Year old yogurt?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No, that does not sound nice.

DYL sleeping with the fan on when it's cold?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No thanks. 

U like looking at dolls?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure I guess

Dyl Carnivals?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes


DYL wearing jewelry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyl consuming lost souls?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah they're nice between two pieces of bread

Dyl diseases


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Come on.... *sigh* 

U Like poking around in the "unknown"?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

hmm. :con Yeah, I can do that. 


DYL sleeping with the enemy?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Shyeah... With one eye open and one finger on the trigger. lol. 

DYL the order of orderly elders?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl drinking expired milk


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

Nope.

Do you like heavy metal?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't listen it often, but it's better than most of the crap around here. 

U like pudding puddles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


Do you like camping?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I never went.

Do you like a hot shower or a cold shower?

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. Hot shower for me. 

U like plump plums?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Do you like staying in hotels?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sometimes

Dyl indie music?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok. 

U like pie?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yea baby

Dyl cows?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. Interesting animals. 

U like Uber?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

It's alright I suppose

Dyl binge watching TV shows?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. One of the things I binge-watched were particular anime series. I may also have watched a crap ton of law & order when younger. Can't remember. 

U like being sleepy?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, as long as I submit to that when it happens and don't reject it for another 5 or 6 hours. 

DYL happy endings in movies?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. Maybe more of cliffhangers or something. 

DYL flan?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Never had it

Do you like fried eggplant?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before.


Do you like to go to the park?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Depends which park. In my local one you might get stabbed so not that one lol

Dyl birds?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3stacks said:


> Depends which park. In my local one you might get stabbed so not that one lol
> 
> Dyl birds?


Lol sounds like mine, but usually only at night.

Birds are all right. Not my favourite.

DYL the beach?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Depends which park. In my local one you might get stabbed so not that one lol
> ...


 Is that because you're there at night? Muaha

The beach is good it reminds be of being a kid and it always smells like doughnuts lol

Dyl vlogs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Car gasoline smell?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

no. 


DYL going to amusement parks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Most I'm familiar with are always too crowded. Like you can't stop moving because there's always someone behind you trying to get somewhere. Couldn't stop and relax anywhere. It wasn't very enjoyable for the $$$ I spent doing it. 

DYL beer gardens?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah

Dyl classic clothes?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I guess so. Not to wear though. 

Dyl sleeping with a fan on?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Foggy weather?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah


Do you like fluffy pillows?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sure

Do you like Bill Nye The Science Guy?

_ Sent From that Cat who played the fiddle while using Tapatalk_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure

Do you like regular or peanut M&Ms better?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Peanut ones

Beer with Lemon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

nope...not a drinker


watching fireworks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Love it. I am lucky that I am able to see fireworks on a semi-regular basis, without having to leave my home.

DYL watching sports on TV?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes...especially hockey!

DYL going to the mall?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

It is alright.

Do you like sunsets?

_ Sent From Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk_


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, especially if seeing the sun set on the ocean.

DYL going hiking?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

Do you like gardening?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Only for plants that can be consumed as food, medicine or have psychoactive properties. I'm not a fan of aesthetic plants and landscaping with bushes. It's so much labor to take care of them and they just clutter up an otherwise usable space. I don't get it. I'm a human man. Dense bushes covered with thorns, spiders and poisonous berries are not a component of my ideal habitat. Can we please stop this nonsense. 


Do you like spa baths?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes!

Do you like going to brunch?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

The last brunch I went to was this all you can eat buffet with all you can drink champagne included and live music provided by a Filipino rock cover band. They played Hotel California. It was straight dead awesome. Yes. 

DYL Sunday afternoons?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes...it is lazy/ do nothing time!


do you like listening to talk radio?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not usually, though I listened to some sports' talk while driving the other day and it wasn't bad

do you like routine tasks like mowing your lawn or washing your car?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Only when I have enough time to do it and not feel rushed. 

Do you like going to bed early?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only if I'm really tired.


The smell of gasoline?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, the smell of freedom on the open road~ 

DYL the wind?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's kind of fascinating how air molecules go scooting around the planet

Do you like to spin in a circle until you get dizzy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was a kid, yes.


Doing laundry?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


do you like visiting big cities?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, sometimes. Lots of things and people and stuff going on. 

DYL visiting ghost towns?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL fishing?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No, I went one time and hated it

DYL going to the beach?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, but I live far inland and don't get there often.

Mountain Dew? (The drink)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No...Pepsi only for me!


do you like marshmellow peeps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

No.

Do you like Dr Pepper?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

No it used to be nice until the sugar tax lol

Dyl cheese


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I love cheese.

DYL cool whip?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure

DYL cloudy days?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

sometimes...but lately we have had too many in a row here.

do you like wearing jewelry?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL sunny spring days?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl to read?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.


DYL Coca-Cola?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Only if it's diet.

DYL going on infrequent sugar binges?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes

DYL being busy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If I'm feeling good.

DYL sunshine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Sleeping for more than 10 hours?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lucky if I can sleep eight.


Mountains?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYL lobster?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes

Rainy days


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Yes

Mccain Fries


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

If I'm going to buy frozen, I prefer a good bag of seasoned wedges. 

DYL Fritos bean dip. =l


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never tried it, but I'm guessing no


Making art or crafts?


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

In theory yes, in practice no.

Dancing naked under the moon?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, why not

do you like it more when it's too hot or too cold?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

It like it hotter.


do you like going to museums?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


Do you like going to the beach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl to watch TV?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes


DYL going to baseball games?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like scented candles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure

Dyl being the center of attention


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

A big NO! on that

Do you like working in the garden?


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Sometimes, I like rearranging my flower beds.

Do you like to drive fast?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not so much anymore. Too much construction going on and it's too easy to get a ticket

Do you like the sound of your voice?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

No.

Do you like walking in the rain?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, it feels nice. Running in a light rain gives me a floating along sensation

Do you like grabbing something off your shelf that you're in the mood for, only to find the box is nearly empty?


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

Nope. Do you like drawing?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Do you like going camping?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, I love it.

Do you like rainy days?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes.

DYL big dogs?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Some, Rhodesian Ridgbacks as an example I do, Rottweilers I don,t. At a farm I was at, a Rottweiler guard dog stole a bag of biscuits I had whilst I was I sat in the car. It was allowed to do that lol.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dyl Raspberry & Vanilla Nougat/ Nougat?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Do you like chewing gum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like today's hair styles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

A few of them...but No for most of them.


Do you like amusement parks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure

Dyl to shower in the early morningz


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't like to do anything in the mornings except sleep.

Do you like heatwaves?


----------



## crystalkerosene (Apr 18, 2014)

I do not like heatwaves,

do you like pineapple on pizza? :lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.

Do you like spaghetti?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

of course.

do you like watches?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, but I don't really wear them anymore.

Do you like stumbling over your two feet when out, then looking around to see if anyone saw you do it before realizing you probably got away with it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL sleeping in?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep busy doing nothing.

Dyl jelly tots?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know them but I like them

Do you like senior wide receivers?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sounds like you better take your grandpa to the gym

Do you like spooky stuff?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYL frozen Coke?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably not.

do you like it when people say gesundheit or bless you better?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

sash said:


> Yes.
> 
> Mashed potatoes with gravy?


Yes. Love it

Lobster


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe



BeautyandRage said:


> bless u. I get triggered if people don't bless me.
> 
> Do u like to eat ur booger's?


Nah, but I like to eat other people's because it's supposed to be good for the immunity

do you like dressing up for Halloween?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. Haven't done that since high school.

DYL potatoes?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

They seem friendly enough.

do you like learning things that aren't really important to what you do but are kind of interesting?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sometimes, it depends what.

Dyl going out?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Dyl chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL watermelon?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYL kiwi?


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

Yes

DYL pineapple on pizza


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYL iced coffee?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you like odd things?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, people are strange

do you like taking a bath?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I do, never do it though lol

Do you like watching the oscars?


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't

Do you like watching the rain?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I do.

Do you like staying up past midnight?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, unless I have to get up early, but I suppose I just don't like early mornings.


Do you like foods that are spicy hot?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

No, I have a very low spice tolerance lol

Do you like the smell of the ocean?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYL asparagus?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like to watch sunsets?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes very pretty

Do you like the sound of thunder?


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes, pretty much, and I'm hearing it right now. 

Do you like Survivor shows?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I have no idea what that means.

DYL cheez doodles?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't tried them in awhile but thought they were like eating packing peanuts


Do you like rearranging your living space?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.

DYL your current neighborhood?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like rainy days?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes

Do you like bubble baths?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

yes, goes best with chicken. 
Do you like jazz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kind of

Do you like odd things?


----------



## Eric Narvaez (Apr 11, 2020)

Yes especially paranormal stuff.

Do you dance when nobody's around?

Sent from my SM-J260T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Yes, but when I’m in the mood, I dance around people. 

Do you like coffee?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Never tried it and never want to.

Do you like 100% juice drinks from Ocean Spray, Juicy Juice, et cetera?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes

Do you like standing on your head?


----------



## ISEIK22 (Jul 18, 2014)

No, I'm clumsy and I feel that standing on my head may result in a mild concussion. 

Do you like sci-fi movies?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

yea, but when its good science fiction.
Do you like capybaras


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Rodents of unusual size. Why not?

Do you like trying something new at a restaurant even if there's a chance you won't like it?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No, I stick with what I'm sure I'll like.

Do you like roasted seaweed?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

If you mean those flat sheets of nori, I recall them being bearable. Not sure I'd say like.

Do you like sour foods?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sometimes

Do you like dinosaurs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

They're ok. Used to be obsessed with them as a kid. I find fossils all the time, but where I live they are mostly corals and clam like creatures.


Do you like steak and cheese sandwiches?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like to wear t-shirts?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes, t-shirts are comfy

Do you like films with subtitles?


----------



## kyoukyo (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes, although they do change the experience.


Do you like rainy days?


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

I do 

Do you like Pina Colada s?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't dislike them

Do you like getting caught in the rain?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

sometimes

wearing hats?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes.


The feeling of picking and cleaning your ear with cotton swabs?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sure.

Pulling weeds?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like to walk in the rain?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.

Do you like listening to talk radio?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Nah


Do you like clothes shopping (not internet)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like reading books?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Depends on the book.

Do you like oatmeal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like it where you live?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes.


Do you like jumping into a lake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like odd things?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Do you like fishing?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Do you like going to the zoo?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I think I did when I was a kid and used to go. But haven't been in years. To be honest it would probably be depressing to see all the animals in solitary. 

Do you like beer?:drunk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Do you like hot weather?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you like to challenge yourself?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Do you like country music?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of it.

Do you like Autumn?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes

Do you like crosswords?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like fog?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


do you like going out to bars?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you like amusement park rides?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Do you like to walk around barefoot?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like to dance?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Do tou like celebrity gossip?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you like winter hats?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Do you like binge watching tv shows?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you like western movies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love 'em

Do you like peanut butter?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like scary movies?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Do you like podcasts?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never listened to any so far. 

Do you like to lay on the grass?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Do you like horseback riding?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you like documentaries?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes, quite a bit actually.

Do you like garage rock?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like waterfalls?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes!

Do you like the beach?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you like wolves?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love 'em!

Do you like M&Ms?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes! Especially peanut.
Do you like shopping?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you like going for a bike ride?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I do indeed.


Do you like feet?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes


do you like going to museums?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Do you like your job?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Do you like the smell of dirty potatoes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I do, actually.

Do you like the smell of napalm in the morning?


----------

